# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Historia e bandes se Xhevdet Mustafës

## Cimo

Nga Halit Tafa - Në morinë e pafund të prodhimeve sekrete të Kombinatit, poliçanasit konsiderojnë më interesante historinë e prodhimit të automatikut P-84, i njohur si kallashi i Xhevdet Mustafës. Ish-anëtari i Byrosë Teknike të Kombinatit dhe një nga njerëzit që u morën direkt me provat teknike të model Mustafa, prodhuar në Poliçan, përpiqet të zbardhë disa nga enigmat e mëdha që ka pasur kjo histori dhe shprehet i bindur se pikërisht këtu ka nisur edhe trafiku shtetëror i armëve për organizatat terroriste.Kemi firmosur të jemi gojëkyçur deri në vdekje, thotë duke qeshur K. Hoxha dhe vazhdon, po tmë pyesnit pak vite më parë se çfarë prodhohej në Kombinat nuk do tu thosha asgjë. Sepse vetëm për pak gjë sesa punëtorë ka Kombinati, p.sh, mund të zhduknin në mënyrë të mistershme, sdihet se ku. Sepse kanë ndodhur edhe gjëra të tilla në Poliçan, vite më parë, ku janë zhdukur punëtorë të rëndomtë apo drejtues civilë e ushtarakë të Kombinatit. Thuhej se në Poliçan, në çdo tre punëtorë, dy janë sigurimsa, ndaj dhe brenda familjes flitej me frikë, deri dhe për gjëra që skishin lidhje me sekretin shtetëror. Por, tani askush sdo tia dijë më për sekretin shtetëror dhe as për betimin me tre firma që bënte çdo njeri deri dhe për të banuar në këtë qytet ushtarak. Ish-anëtari i Byrosë Teknike të Kombinatit tregon se vite më parë ka lexuar çkanë shkruar në një gazetë për prodhimin e P-84 dhe kërkon të japë më shumë hollësi në lidhje me këtë histori. K. Hoxha thotë se ai e di më mirë se kushdo tjetër dhe se nuk është i sigurt në mendjen e tij, se çdo të thotë P-84, ndoshta Projekt 84 thotë ai, pasi ky emër nuk iu vu në Poliçan. Më tej ai tregon se nga mesi i 84, tek ne erdhi një trastë me fishekë të kalibrit 7.9 mm të prodhimit USA që më vonë u tha se ishin nga ata që iu kapën Xhevdet Mustafës. Ne prodhonim fishekë për armë të ndryshme të ushtrisë shqiptare, deri dhe kalibra që nuk figuronin në armatimin e saj. Por, jo të këtij kalibri dhe të kësaj cilësie. Këta fishekë mi lanë mua në ruajtje, por unë nuk i pata numëruar ndonjëherë sesa ishin në fakt. Na thanë se duhej ti prodhonim patjetër dhe sa më shpejt se për ta ushtria shqiptare kishte nevojë të ngutshme. U fillua nga puna menjëherë me projektet, me studimin e çdo pjese, me prodhimin dhe eksperimentimin e tyre. Por, u deshën 7-8 muaj që të arrinim me sukses prodhimin e këtij artikulli. Pastaj nisëm prodhimin e tij në seri. Fishekët 7.9 mm të modelit USA u futën në linjë dhe të gjithë repartet punuan për dy vjet duke prodhuar rreth 6 milionë fishekë të këtij kalibri në muaj. Gëzhojat bëheshin në Repartet 102,P-1 dhe P-3, kurse kapsollat bëheshin në Repartet 65-D, 509, 510 e 511. Por, të gjitha kapsollat e P-84, kishin të stamposur numrin 511/1. Ndërsa automatiku i Xhevdet Mustafës erdhi në Poliça në gjysmën e dytë të vitit 1984, të cilin sërish ma lanë mua në ruajtje. Atëherë pëshpëritej se shumë ndërmarrje civile dhe ushtarake kishin punuar për gati një vit, por nuk kishin arritur asgjë. E para kishte qenë Uzina e Instrumenteve në Korçë Petro Papi, pas saj edhe 11 ndërmarrje të tjera të industrisë mekanike, si Uzina e Autotraktorëve, e Dinamos në Tiranë, NSHRAK dhe Drini në Shkodër,Uzina Mekanike e Naftës në Kuçovë, etj. Siç thuhej nën zë, këto 12 ndërmarrje mekanike nuk kishin mundur ta kopjonin, as veç e veç dhe as të gjitha së bashku në kooperim me njëra-tjetrën. Ndaj kjo detyrë më pas iu ngarkua Uzinës së prodhimit të kallashëve në Gramsh. Por, edhe Uzina e Mjekësit, që prodhonte pushkë, automatikë të modelit kallashnikov, mitralozë të lehtë etj, nuk mundi ta realizonte këtë artikull. Atëherë krerë të lart të shtetit i kërkuan specialistëve të Poliçanit të bënin të pamundurën e kësaj arme në mënyrë urgjente. Siç thashë, deri atëherë ne nuk prodhonim armë, por vetëm municione të ndryshme për ushtrinë shqiptare dhe ndoshta edhe për të shitur. Jo sepse nuk i prodhonim dot, pasi makinat dhe pajisjet që kishim ishin nga më modernet në botë, të ardhura nga Kina dhe Suedia, por sepse shteti nuk e kishte parë të arsyeshme ti prodhonim edhe ato. Në Poliçan pak njerëz e dinin se kjo armë ishte e Xhevdet Mustafës, e dinin vetëm ata që kishin pasur fatin të vizitonin Muzeun e Ministrisë së Brendshme në Tiranë sepse askush nuk thoshte të vërtetën hapur. Ishte armë automatike e luftimeve të afërta dhe me preçizion tepër të lart deri në 100 metra. Ishte e gjatë 80 cm dhe peshonte gjithsej 3.8 kg bashkë me krehrin e gjatë në formë harku që mbante 70 fishekë. Nuk ishte automatik i markës Tomson, por i tipit BREN anglez, prodhuar në SHBA. Krehri i kësaj arme vendosej nga e majta dhe po nga e majta i dilnin gëzhojat gjatë qitjes, që për ne shqiptarët ishte me rrezik ta përdornim. Gjatë provave që bënim në poligonin tonë e vendosnim në një stanok. Ishte i thjeshtë, pa silenciator, por shtinte pa zhurmë. U konsultuam me punëtorë e specialistë të Reparteve 118 e 119, ku ishin dhe makinat e pajisjet më moderne të kombinatit dhe më kujtohet se i pari që e mori përsipër këtë projekt ishte frezatori i talentuar i Poliçanit, Riza Mançe. Pas gati një viti, me gjithë skarcitetet e mëdha,BREN-i u realizua me sukses, sipas origjinalit dhe në parametrat teknikë e fizikë. Por vetëm zhurma nuk u eliminua. Për të eliminuar këtë defekt teknik, u punua edhe gjashtë muaj të tjerë dhe më në fund mund të thuhej pa frikë, se u prodhua një BREN origjinal Made in Albania. Pas këtij suksesi, Repartet 118 e 119, morën detyrën që brenda gjashtë muajve të ardhshëm të prodhonin të tërë sasinë e kontraktuar. Qeveria shqiptare akordoi një fond shtesë për këto reparte, ku në atë kohë punonin rreth 100 punëtorë. Për këta punëtorë, qeveria shkeli edhe kriterin e shpërblimeve mujore deri në 4 % të pagës mujore, duke i shpërblyer me 8 deri në 10 mijë lekë. Çdo turn prodhonte vetëm 10 copë P-84 dhe në çdo 100 copë të prodhuar ne provonim në poligonin tonë 10 copë, të cilët ishin tepër të saktë, por nuk i futnim në inventarin e BREN-ëve të kërkuar sipas kontratës. Këta mbaheshin në arka të veçanta për llogari të Kombinatit. Kontigjenti i parë i BREN-ëve Made in Albania iku nga Poliçani me preteksin se do të dërgoheshin për temperim e ratifikim në Pasha Liman. Por, në fakt prej aty ata dërgoheshin drejt mafies italiane apo dreqi e di se ku tjetër. K. Hoxha kujton se deri në vitin 1990 në Poliçan u prodhuan 6 mijë copë automatikë të tillë, nga të cilët një pjesë u dërgua në Pasha Liman dhe një pjesë tjetër në magazinat e Ministrisë së Brendshme në Mullet. Në Poliçan mbetën vetëm ata 1000 copë, që iu bë prova në poligon. Me sa di unë, këta kallash kanë dalë nga Kombinati gjatë protestave të vitit 1992 dhe u zhdukën totalisht gjatë trazirave të 97. K. Hoxha thotë se shumë nga këta kallashë ndodhen ende në duart e civilëve të armatosur, ku në shumë raste policia shqiptare nuk ka qenë në gjendje ti dallojë se ata janë prodhime të Poliçanit. Më tej, ai tregon se bashkë me P-84 nga Poliçani u larguan edhe miliarda fishekë të kalibrit 7.9 mm. Thuhej se një automatik model Xhevdet Mustafa shitej me 150-200 USD. Ndërsa në vitin 1992 kombinati bëri një tjetër kontratë me sllovenët për fishekë 7.9 mm dhe për municione të tjera, por jo për kallash Made in Albania. Kujtoni pamjet e një kronike televizive të vitit 93, ku në anijen sllovene, arkat e municioneve të kapur në Adriatik, në anijen ku ishte edhe zëvendësministri i Mbrojtjes, Fatmir Mema kishin inicialet e Kombinatit të Poliçanit. Në anije kishte dhe kallash P-84 sepse arkat shkruanin P-84 dhe numrin 3 , që është numri i Uzinës dhe vitin e prodhimit 1986. Por, ish-anëtari i Byrosë Teknike të Kombinatit të Poliçanit shprehet i bindur se trafiku shtetëror i armëve dhe municioneve ka nisur shumë vjet më përpara. K. Hoxha tregon se ka qenë punonjës i kësaj Uzine, që nga viti 1962 dhe se ka pasur detyra të rëndësishme për vite me radhë. Ai thotë se di gjithçka ka ndodhur aty dhe se nuk dëshiron të bëhet bukëshkalur. Sipas tij, në Poliçan e dinë të gjithë se në vitet 1970-1978 armatimet iu shiteshin kinezëve në këmbim të shlyerjes së Uzinës. Ndërsa pas 1980, armë dhe municione iu shiteshin sllovenëve, turqve, maqedonasve, suedezëve e deri dhe serbëve. Por, pas 90 shteti e bënte këtë tregti të ndaluar nëpërmjet firmës private MEIKO, që një dreq e di se çështë në të vërtet. Pas 90, me firmën MEIKO armë iu janë shitur edhe vendeve arabe apo dhe çerenëve.

Sot

----------


## Albo

*“Xhevdet Mustafën në Shqipëri e njohin vetëm sipas Halit Bajramit dhe versionit të Sigurimit të Shtetit.* 

AFRIM IMAJ

Po e vërteta është krejt ndryshe”Pas shumë vitesh njëri nga miqtë e Xhevdet Mustafës në SHBA, mundohet të korrigjojë versionin e njohur deri tani për misionin e bandës që zbarkoi në vendin tonë në shtatorin e vitit ‘82 dhe të vërtetën e kapos së saj. Ish-banori i fshatit Mizë të Divjakës, i arratisur para 40 vjetësh nga Lezha ku shërbente si kapter në ushtri, aktualisht rezident në Detroid të SHBA-së, pretendon se është nga njerëzit e paktë që e ka njohur nga afër Xhevdet Mustafën. I rezervuar në rrëfimin e tij, 75- vjeçari që ka pasur lidhje me pjesën më të madhe të legalistëve që jetojnë në Amerikë, pranon të sqarojë rrethanat e panjohura deri tani rreth bandës së mikut të tij. Xhevdet Mustafa për të ka qenë një aventurierë i cili ra në grackën e tradhtisë së Halit Bajramit dhe njerëzve të tij. Ai tregon se është tërhequr në momentet e fundit nga aventura për të zbarkuar në Shqipëri në vjeshtën e ‘82 nisur nga dyshimi për mënyrën e organizimit dhe emrat e njerëzve të përfshirë në këtë mision diversionist. Madje, thotë se e ka parandjerë fatin e keq që në nisje. Gjithsesi, për të mbetet diçka e tejkaluar të cilës nuk ka dëshirë t’i kthehet. Ca më tepër kur ka parasysh viktimat e pafajshme të kësaj bande gjatë zbarkimit në vendin tonë. Kontakti me Koli Markon u bë i mundur falë këmbëngulejs së bashkëpunëtores së gazetës Rajmoda Mosiu, e cila prej vitesh jeton në SHBA. Nga sa shpjegon Marko për “Panorama”, motivi që e shtyn për të zbardhur historinë e Xhevdet Mustafës, është shtrembërimi që i ka bërë Halit Bajrami, njeriu i mistershëm i gjendur mes tyre nëpërmjet kombinacioneve të Sigurimit të Shtetit. Në tregimin e shokut të Xhevdet Mustafës shtjellohet një variant ndryshe nga ai që njohim deri tani. Po çfarë thotë konkretisht miku i dikurshëm i kreut të bandës që zbarkoi në vendin tonë në 83-shin...

Fillimisht, diçka për njohjen tuaj me Xhevdet Mustafën...

Unë kam mbërritur në Amerikë para 40 vjetësh. Jam arratisur nga Lezha ku shërbeja si kapter dhe pas shumë peripecive jam gjendur atje. Në ditët e para më janë gjendur pranë disa nga të arratisurit nga Shqipëria, kryesisht nga të arratisurit e Partisë së Legalitetit. Nuk kam për të harruar kurrë Hasan Dostin e Petraq Kolevicën, që më ofruan ndihmën e parë dhe më mbështetën fuqimisht për t’u integruar në shoqërinë amerikane. Në kontaktet e shpeshta me ta, u njoha edhe me Xhevdet Mustafën. Fillimisht më dukej i motivuar për të më ndihmuar. Ishte energjik e impulsiv në biseda të ndryshme. Dukej më i riu në radhët e të tjerëve...

Si kishte mbërritur Xhevdet Mustafa në Amerikë?

Ai kishte ardhur në Amerikë si gjithë të arratisurit e tjerë. Xhevdet Mustafa kishte lindur në Krujë dhe ishte rritur në Durrës në një familje të thjeshtë. Me sa më kujtohet kishte kryer vetëm shkollën fillore. Që me mbërritjen në SHBA ishte angazhuar me njerëzit e legalitetit dhe shoqërohej kryesisht me njerëzit e kësaj partie që kishin ardhur në SHBA pas arratisjes nga Shqipëria. Ai kishte shoqëri të veçantë me disa ulqinakë, me shqiptarë që kishin ardhur aty nga Mali i Zi. Mbaj mend mirë që miku i tij më i ngushtë ishte një farë Isa Manastiri. Ai ishte një njeri që merrej me drogë dhe me vjedhje të ndryshme. Njihej jo vetëm në mjediset e policisë, por edhe në qytetet si vjedhës njerëzish dhe shtëpish. Këtë zanat e kishte marrë edhe Xhevdeti. Ai ishte penalizuar për këtë disa herë nga autoritetet e policisë...

Pra, Xhevdet Mustafa njihej në komunitetin e shqiptarëve që jetonin në Amerikë si një njeri që ndiqej nga policia...

Xhevdet Mustafa ishte futur disa herë në burg, por kishte mundur të dilte shpeshherë falë fenomenit të “BOND”-eve, lekëve, që vinte si garanci. Në disa raste kur kërkohej manovronte me dokumente false. Më kujtohet që lëvizte shumë me pasaportën e një ulqinaku. Është pikërisht kjo pasaportë me të cilën ai hyri në Shqipëri në shtator të vitit ‘82. Xhevdet Mustafa e kishte të pamundur të qarkullonte me pasaportën e tij, pasi e kishte të ndaluar të hynte në disa shtete të botës e Evropës ...

Halit Bajrami thotë në kujtimet e tij se, Xhevdet Mustafa ushtronte biznese të suksesshme. Me se merrej në fakt ai në SHBA?

Unë nuk e di të ketë ushtruar biznes, ca më tepër biznese të mëdha. Xhevdet Mustafa në kohën që unë u njoha me të kishte një “CAR-Repair–Shop”, përndryshe një ofiçinë për rregullimin e makinave. Nuk më kujtohet me saktësi sa kohë e kishte në pronësi   këtë, po sidoqoftë nuk bëhej fjalë për ndonjë biznes që jepte të ardhura të mëdha. Unë kam punuar vetë në këtë ofiçinë që kishte në pronësi Xhevdeti dhe pak a shumë e dija sa mund të shkonte fitimi që mund të vinte prej punës atje. Vetë Xhevdeti vinte shumë rrallë aty, pasi kohën më të madhe e kalonte në shoqërinë e gangsterëve, me punë të dyshimta, me vjedhje e gjëra të tjera të kundërligjshme...

Megjithatë thonë se Xhevdeti kishte shumë para. Dini gjë se si i siguronte ato?

Që Xhevdeti kishte para të shumta, këtë për herë të parë e kam marrë vesh kur doli nga burgu. Më tha se kishte mundur të fitonte një liri me kusht në këmbim të një shume prej një milion dollarësh që kishte depozituar në interes të drejtësisë amerikane. Këtë lloj garancie pastaj e bëri një biznes më vete, madje goxha fitimprurës. Ai ofronte shumat e tij në formën e “BOND”-ve, të garancive bankare për njerëz të ndryshëm që binin në burg dhe sa i nxirrte ata prej aty ju merrte dyfishin, madje edhe trefishin. Ishte bërë mjeshtër i këtij “biznesi”. Për para nuk pyeste, nuk e kishte fare problem burimin e tyre dhe i grumbullonte me një babëzi të çuditshme. Ndërkaq i konsumonte pa kriter, me jetën aventureske që bënte. Ishte kjo mënyrë jetese të cilën ja njihte mirë i gjithë grupi i njerëzve që i rrinte pranë. Rrezikshmëria që paraqiste ky “biznes” i tij, i kishte pakësuar gjithnjë e më shumë rrethin e miqve e të shokëve. Një pjesë e madhe e tyre kishte filluar më herët se Xhevdeti të vinte në Shqipëri t’i rezervohej, paçka se nuk shprehej...

Cilat ishin lidhjet e tij me të arratisurit nga Shqipëria?

Pjesa më e madhe e miqve të tij ishte pikërisht nga kjo kategori.
Xhevdeti ishte një nga legalistët e hershëm të komunitetit të shqiptarëve që jetojnë në Amerikë. Në çdo bisedë kur binte fjala te politika, ai shprehte krenarinë për anëtarësimin e tij në partinë e monarkisë. Kishte një simpati të veçantë për Leka Zogun dhe liderët e hershëm të partisë së tij. Thuhej atëherë se kishte edhe kontakte me të birin e mbretit të shqiptarëve. Për një takim të tillë me Leka Zogun, kam dëgjuar pak kohë para se ai të vinte në Shqipëri. Nëse mund të jem i saktë, ky takim është bërë në Paris.

Ju ishin një nga miqtë e tij, madje keni punuar tre muaj në  ofiçinën e automjeteve që kishte në pronësi. Si nuk u bashkuat në aventurën për të zbarkuar në Shqipëri?

Xhevdetin unë e kisha të njohur, bile në fillimet e mija në emigrim, ai më kishte ndihmuar. Mirëpo jeta e tij, veprimet që bënte herë pas here, nuk më pëlqenin. Shkurt, nuk guxoja ta merrja nga prapa, ta shoqëroja në aventurat e bujshme që bënte. Vërtetë që punova në ofiçinën e tij, plotë tre muaj, po fare pak kam qëndruar me të, pasi Xhevdeti vinte shumë rrallë aty. Më ofroi të bashkëpunonim kur kishte bërë planin për të hyrë në Shqipëri. Më kërkoi ta orientoja për t’i treguar zonën e mundshme ku mund të zbarkonte. E dinte që isha nga Divjaka dhe këmbëngulte ta ndihmoja për të dalë fillimisht aty. Me justifikime nga më të ndryshmet ju shmanga këtij bashkëpunimi dhe refuzova t’i shkoj nga pas në këtë aventurë. Jo vetëm që ndjehesha i pasigurt, por nga mënyra si e shpjegonte ai atë që do të bënte në Shqipëri, më dukej një marrëzi. Ishte ky shkaku, tërheqja pra nga shoqërimi i tij që ika prej aty dhe shkova e u vendosa në Detroid. Prej aty jam njohur me atë çfarë ndodhi me Xhevdetin dhe bandën e tij në Shqipëri...

Pra, ju e shikonit me shumë rezerva planin e Xhevdetit për të mbërritur në Shqipëri...

Nuk e shikoja thjesht me rezerva, por më dukej një marrëzi nisma e Xhevdetit për të zbarkuar në Shqipëri në atë periudhë. Nuk e di  kush ja kishte vënë këtë në vesh, por Xhevdeti pretendonte se nga ky aksion do të merrte shuma të mëdha...

Çfarë ju bënte të dyshonit në suksesin e këtij aksioni që do të kryente Xhevdeti...

E para më dukej absurde objektivi i tij: Atentati ndaj Enverit. Dhe kur, në atë periudhë që gati e gjithë Shqipëria ishte në gatishmëri. E dyta, emrat e njerëzve që përmendte Xhevdeti në këtë sipërmarrje nuk i njihja. Tjetra, mënyra gati vulgare si e shprehte Xhevdeti aksionin që do të bënte atentatin ndaj Enverit. Që mos ta zgjas, gjithçka sa shfaqte nga kjo skemë, më dukej se mund të ishim në një kurth të Sigurimit të Shtetit. Të tilla sigurimi shqiptar kishte bërë disa në kohën që unë isha ende pa arratisur...

A kishte kontakte Xhevdeti me njerëzit e UDB-së?

Kontaktet e Xhevdetit me UDB-në për herë të parë i kam dëgjuar nga dëshmitë e të mbijetuarit të bandës, Halit Bajramit, i cili mendoj se mashtron me ato që thotë. Unë për vete asnjëherë nuk kam ditur gjë për këto lidhje. Bile me sa kam folur edhe me miqtë e Xhevdetit, të gjithë thotë se ato që ka dëshmuar Halit Bajrami për këto lidhje janë sajesa të tij. E vërteta është krejt tjetër...

Atëherë, kush fshihet pas misionit të Xhevdet Mustafës në Shqipëri? 

Me siguri nuk mund ta identifikoj njeriun që ideoi misionin e bandës së Xhevdetit. Thashë që ai ishte një legalist, një antikomunist i vendosur dhe në Shqipëri u nis për të vrarë Enverin. Të gjithë këtë e bëri për para. Ju ofrua një shumë e madhe dhe ai sigurisht u josh nga kjo...
vijon nesër...
*
Historia ndryshe e bandës që zbarkoi në ‘82 në Shqipëri*

Banda nuk ka ardhur për të vrarë Enver Hoxhën. Atë nuk e thirri Kadri Hazbiu. Të tjera kanë qenë qëllimet e saj. Shqiptarët duhet ta dinë të vërtetën e bandës së Xhevdet Mustafës. Ky është thelbi i mesazheve që vijnë për herë të parë nga matanë Atlantikut prej  miqve, shokëve dhe familjarëve të njeriut që u bë i njohur me aventurën e bandës të vitit ‘82 në vendin tonë. Rrëfimet e tyre megjithëse shumë të rezervuara risjellin një histori ndryshe për Xhevdet Mustafën. Kontakti i gazetës me ta ka zbuluar misteret e panjohura të njërës prej bandave më të bujshme, e cila desantoi në Shqipëri në fillimin e viteve ‘80. Me investigimet tona kemi mundur të shkojmë deri te pjesa e mbetur e familjes së kapobandës që jehon në State Island të SHBA-së. Gruaja, Fatime Mustafa dhe dy djemtë, e kanë lënë tashmë prapa këtë histori dhe jetojnë përditshërinë larg bujës që ka shkaktuar dikur aventura e njeriut të tyre.

*
Halit Bajrami: Xhevdet Mustafën e pagoi zbulimi jugosllav*

Për herë të parë me Xhevdet Mustafën më ka njohur Sabaudini, shoku im nga Durrësi me të cilin u arratisëm nga Shqipëria në vitin 1950. Sabaudini në vitin 1981 më dërgoi një letër nga Italia, ku ishte vendosur qysh në fillim dhe më thoshte se kishte bërë mik të afërt Peter Paviçin, një nga diplomatët e rëndësishëm jugosllav në Romë. Me Xhevdet Mustafën më prezantoi në Zelandën e Re, aty nga fundi i tetorit ‘81, teksa kthehej nga një rrugëtim që kishte bërë në Amerikë. Ai ma solli aty Xhevdetin dhe pasi më tha se ishte nga Durrësi, tregoi se ishte një njeri i vendosur që ishte stërvitur nga CIA. Aty për aty më shpjegoi se Xhevdeti nuk donte gjë tjetër, vetëm të vriste Enver Hoxhën. Siç mësova nga  Sabaudini, ai kishte qenë në SHBA me porosinë e mikut të tij jugosllav Peter Paviç. Ishte ky pra takimi i parë me Xhevdet Mustafën, njeriun e zgjedhur nga zbuluesi jugosllav që do të krijonte grupin e vogël sipas porosisë së tij me shqiptarë të arratisur që do të zbarkonte në Shqipëri. Paviçi kishte instruktuar që grupi që do të zbarkonte do të ishte i vogël dhe me njerëz të vendosur e besnikë. Ndërkaq ai kishte theksuar që në këtë grup të ishte një njeri që të bënte atentatorin, vrasësin. Sabaudini e kishte vënë në zbatim këtë porosi të Paviçit dhe kishte gjetur këtë atentator në Amerikë. Ky ishte pra Xhevdet Mustafa që Sabaudini siç na shpjegoi, kishte 18 vjet që e njihte. Që në takimin e parë me Xhevdetin, ai nuk kërkonte tjetër gjë, por boll t’i ofronim Enverin dhe ai do të bënte punën e tij, siç thoshte gjë që nënkuptonte atentatin me armë zjarri. Qoftë edhe 100 metra të më afroni me Enverin, thoshte ai me bindje, gjithçka do marrë fund menjëherë. Unë do ta vras se jam stërvitur për këtë, shtonte Xhevdeti. Bile ai pretendonte se  ishte stërvitur nga CIA. Jo mor Xhevdet, i thashë unë, duhet me kujdes, të gjenden shokët së pari, ta studiojmë një herë këtë punë, ta analizojmë, pastaj të vendosim. I kujtova se kjo binte sikur ne do të fusim kaptinën në qese, në trastë. Se nuk ishte si të shkonim në dasmë. Shqipëria është e rrezikshme, i thashë. Nejse. Ai nuk dinte të kthehej mbrapsht. Me kaq do të mbyllej takimi i parë me të. Sabaudini bashkë me të u nisën pastaj për në Itali. Për disa muaj me radhë nuk pata ndonjë kontakt me ta. Diku nga prilli i vitit ‘82 Sabaudini më telefonoi nga Italia dhe më tha se duhet të shkoja aty për t’u takuar me mikun e tij Peter Paviç, i cili kishte shprehur dëshirën për t’u njohur personalisht me mua. Dhe kështu bëra, lashë punën, u përgatita dhe mora rrugëtimin për në Itali. Kur mbërrita aty diplomati jugosllav nuk ndodhej në Romë, por kishte lënë porosi që ta presim ca ditë. Nejse, gjate kësaj kohe, ne shkuam në Italinë e Jugut për të gjetur një shtëpi afër bregut ku do të kishim mundësi të formonim grupin me 4-5 vetë që do të përgatiteshim për misionin që na priste. Shtëpinë e gjetëm afër Lezhës, në afërsi të Torodelorsos. Paguam qiranë për 3 muaj, morëm çelësin dhe u nisëm sërish në Romë. Me sa na shpjegoi Sabaudini, Peter Paçivi nuk ishte kthyer akoma. Më shqetësuese nga kjo ishte përgjigjja negative që Peter Paçivi i kishte thënë Sabaudinit lidhur me pamundësinë që kishte për të na siguruar armatimet e nevojshme. Atij i kishim kërkuar më herët të na gjente armë speciale, revole, automatikë e gjera të tjera që do të na duheshin për misionin që do të kryenim në Shqipëri. Peter Paviçi i kishte thënë Sabaudinit, se vërtetë që nuk kishin mundësi me na gjet aty do armatime, por do bënte çmos që t’i gjente tjetërkund. Lindi kështu ideja që armët mund t’i blinim jashtë Italisë.


_neser do te lexoni

Miku i Xhevdet Mustafës për bandën e ‘82: Ishte lojë e Sigurimit të Shtetit për të djegur Kadri Hazbiun

Si u ndërtua skenari i operacionit diversionist dhe çfarë synonte me të policia sekrete e Enverit

A u takua në Nju Jork Xhevdet Mustafa me Leka Zogun para nisjes  në Shqipëri dhe çfarë lidhje kishte trashëgimtari i mbretit me këtë histori

Kush ka qenë Halit Bajrami për miqtë e Xhevdetit në SHBA dhe çfarë hedhin poshtë ata nga dëshmitë e tij

Argumentet e miqve të Xhevdetit lidhur me përjashtimin e rolit të UDB-së në këtë ofensivë diversioniste_

Panorama

----------


## Albo

*“Banda e Xhevdet Mustafës mori në qafë Kadri Hazbiun.* 

AFRIM IMAJ/ RAJMONDA MOISIU

I gjithë skenari mbi të cilin ishte ngritur, synonte asgjësimin misterioz të tij”
Përkundër opinionit zyrtar në Shqipëri rreth bandës së bujshme, që zbarkoi në vendin tonë, në vjeshtën e vitit ‘82, për herë të parë zbulohet një profil tjetër i misionit dhe qëllimeve të saj. Në vijim të rrëfimit të tij, një nga miqtë e Xhevdet Mustafës i cili hezitoi t’i bashkëngjitej aventurës për të desantuar në Shqipëri, tregon rrethanat e vërteta në të cilat u ideua një mision i tillë. Ai shpërfill interpretimin që i është bërë në atë kohë e në vijim motiveve mbi bazën e të cilave u ngrit kjo bandë terroriste, që do të mësynte në vendin tonë. Në gjykimin e tij, bandën e Xhevdet Mustafës e ngriti dhe e thirri Sigurimi i Shtetit për nevojat e veta djallëzore. Sa për atentatin ndaj Enver Hoxhës, kjo për të nuk ka qenë gjë tjetër, por vetëm një alibi e Policisë Sekrete. Ish-miku i Xhevdet Mustafës hedh poshtë çdo deponim sipas të cilit, banda ishte një nismë e Kadri Hazbiut për të realizuar një grusht shteti pas vetëvrasjes së Mehmet Shehut. Më shumë se kaq, për të misioni i bandës kishte për qëllim djegien, zhdukjen e Kadri Hazbiut nëpërmjet krijimit të situatave të papritura, që do të përvijoheshin pas mësymjes së Xhevdet Mustafës dhe shokëve të tij në vjeshtën e vitit ‘82 në territorin shqiptar. Më herët, miku i kreut të bandës që vazhdon të jetojë në SHBA ka rrëfyer për portretin e vërtetë të Xhevdet Mustafës, si njeri i trafiqeve të kundërligjshme dhe mjeshtër i sigurimit së të ardhurave në rrugë kriminale. Kur shumëkush e lidh protagonizmin e tij në këtë bandë me suporte politike të caktuara, miku i Xhevdetit thotë se parimi i tij ishte vetëm përfitimi i të hollave, për të cilat Xhevdet Mustafa ishte i papërmbajtshëm dhe nuk kishte kurrfarë principesh. Ndërkaq, miku i kapos që zbarkoi me bandën e tij në vitin ‘82 në Shqipëri pohon se Halit Bajrami i mbijetuari i vetëm i kësaj bande ka qenë misionari i Sigurimit të Shtetit dhe pasi ka bërë aksionin, është riatdhesuar nën sigurinë e Policisë Sekrete shqiptare në Zelandën e Re atje ku ka jetuar prej vitesh...
Nga gjithë banda e Xhevdet Mustafës mundi të mbijtojë Halit Bajrami. E keni njohur ju atë?
Halit Bajramin nuk e kam njohur. Emrin e tij e kam dëgjuar pas asaj që ndodhi gjatë zbarkimit të bandës së Xhevdet Mustafës në Shqipëri. Fillimisht, më ka çuditur dëshmia e tij, po më vonë, atëherë kur Sigurimi i Shtetit e mori në mbrojtje dhe e riktheu sërish në Zelandën e Re aty ku kishte qenë rezidenca e tij, kuptova diçka me misionin e tij në atë bandë...
Dhe ndani të njëjtin mendim me të...
Është krejt e kundërta e atyre që ka dëshmuar Halit Bajrami.
Halit Bajrami thotë se gjithçka ishte një operacion i ideuar dhe i organizuar nga UDB-ja...
Asnjëherë nuk ka qenë kjo. UDB-ja vërtetë ka qenë e interesuar prej vitesh për destabilizim të Shqipërisë, sidomos në periudhën e ngjarjeve të Kosovës të vitit ‘81, por me bandën e Xhevdet Mustafës nuk ka lidhje fare.
Gjatë hetimeve Halit Bajrami dëshmon për udhëzimet dhe porositë që ka marrë nga Peter Paviçi, zbuluesi i Beogradit në Romë...
Nuk e di historinë e këtij njeriu, po druaj se mund të jetë ndonjë alibi e ngritur nga mjeshtrit e Sigurimit...
Pra, këmbëngulni se nuk është UDB-ja regjisorja e kësaj bande...
Jo se them unë, por kështu është e vërteta. Xhevdeti nuk kishte lidhje me UDB-në. Ndoshta, ndonjëri nga ata që e ndoqën në aventurën e tij, mund të ketë pasur lidhje me zbulimin jugosllav, po në rastin e këtij operacioni nuk ka gisht UDB-ja...
Sipas jush Xhevdet Mustafa u nis për të vrarë Enver Hoxhën i shtyrë nga lekët e shumta që ju premtuan. Dini gjë kush do ta paguante këtë faturë?
Unë di të them se Xhevdeti këtë do ta bënte për lekë, ashtu si vepronte edhe herë të tjera, ku rrezikonte shumë për të përfituar shumë. Fitimin e kishte bërë qëllim në vetvete...
Po kush do ta paguante në këtë rast?
Ata që e porositën, miqtë e tij, ata që ishin të interesuar për ta hedhur në Shqipëri. Më saktë ata që e donin patjetër një bujë të jashtëzakonshme në Tiranë në atë periudhë.
A keni parasysh këtu njerëzit e legalitetit në SHBA, mik i të cilëve ai ishte...
Nuk besoj se Xhevdeti do të ndërmerrte një aventurë të tillë me porosinë e miqve të tij të legalitetit. Mbi të gjitha ai e dinte xhepin e tyre. Jo, jo, nuk ka lidhje kjo aventurë me Legalistët e Amerikës...
Është folur që Xhevdet Mustafa është takuar me Leka Zogun para këtij operacioni diversionist në Shqipëri...
Është e vërtetë që Xhevdet Mustafa është takuar me Leka Zogun. Është takuar këtu në Amerikë, mesa di unë. Më ka thënë për këtë vetë Xhevdeti. Po nuk ka lidhje fare operacioni i tij në Shqipëri me Leka Zogun. Jo, jo, nuk ka lidhje...
Atëherë kush ishte pas Xhevdet Mustafës, kush ishte i interesuar për aventurën e tij në Shqipëri?
Më vjen çudi që edhe pas kaq vitesh nuk thuhet e vërteta për atë që e futi Xhevdetin dhe miqtë e tij në këtë aventurë. Pra, për ata regjisorë që u duhej kjo situatë e turbullt në Shqipëri në atë kohë dramatike, kur sa kishte vrarë veten Mehmet Shehu.
Gjithsesi, ka një emër ai që e ftoi Xhevdetin në këtë aventurë...
Padyshim që ka një emër ai që e thirri Xhevdet Mustafën në këtë sipërmarrje të rrezikshme. Ka një emër dhe quhet Sigurimi i Shtetit. Atij i duhej alibia e bandës misterioze për të gjetur e shfarosur armiq të tjerë pas kryqëzimit të Mehmet Shehut.
Ju thoni pra, që ishte një kurth i Sigurimit të Shtetit...
Jo kurth, po një operacion i organizuar në mënyrën më të mistershme për ato qëllime që i duheshin...
Gjatë procesit gjyqësor Halit Bajrami ka dëshmuar se kjo bandë u thirr në ndihmë të Kadri Hazbiut...
Ka qenë krejt e kundërta. Misioni kryesor i bandës ishte pikërisht penalizmi i Kadri Hazbiut. Gjithçka e thënë nga Halit Bajrami për mesazhin që ajo do t’i çonte Kadri Hazbiut është një alibi misterioze. Me siguri që Kadri Hazbiu mund ta ketë kuptuar shumë vonë fillin e këtij lëmshi. Sidoqoftë, ai nuk mund ta ndryshonte rrjedhën e dramës që ishte strukturuar me shumë mjeshtëri. Banda në vetvete mori në qafë kot Kadri Hazbiun...
Të kthehemi pak te Xhevdeti. Në rrëfimet e tij Halit Bajrami ka dëshmuar se dikur ai është ndëshkuar nga drejtësia amerikane se ka dashur të vrasë presidentin e SHBA-së Roland Regan i paguar nga Kadafi i Libisë...
Ky është një mashtrim shumë i madh. Nuk e di ku e ka gjetur guximin ky zotëri për të hedhur këtë akuzë fantazmë. Nuk dua të merrem fare me këtë. Është e guximshme madje të merreni edhe ju në gazetë me këtë gënjeshtër të Halit Bajramit. Jam i sigurt që sa ta marrë vesh këtë informacion të rremë FBI, mund të nisë procedurat e saj. Nuk ia vlen fare të merresh me të tilla broçkulla, që gjithsesi, mund të sjellin telashe. 
vijon nesër...

*“Halit Bajrami ishte misionar i fshehtë i Policisë Sekrete”*

I mbijetuari i bandës së Xhevdet Mustafës jeton në Zelandën e Re. Miqtë e kreut të bandës, që zbarkoi në vjeshtën e vitit ‘82 në vendin tonë thonë se aty ka mbërritur me përkujdesjen e veçantë të Sigurimit të Shtetit, menjëherë pas dëshmive të tij në gjyqin e Kadri Hazbiut, ish-ministrit historik të policisë sekrete shqiptare. Madje, ata thonë se kanë edhe prova e dëshmi për këtë. “Halit Bajrami edhe sot jeton me lekët e Sigurimit të Shtetit në rezidencën e tij në kontinentin e largët”, shprehet miku i Xhevdet Mustafës. Ai do të vërë në vëmendje të opinionit mënyrën e fshehtë me të cilën u procedua për njeriun e mistershëm të kësaj bande. Halit Bajrami sipas tij, u kap gjatë asgjësimit të bandës terroriste dhe kur duhej të përgjigjej para ligjeve shqiptare për veprën kriminale, u strehua në hotelin 15-katësh në Tiranë(!) Dëshmoi në gjyqin e fshehtë të Kadri Hazbiut alibinë, që i thanë dhe pasi mori shpërblimin e premtuar, iku nga kishte ardhur. Për miqtë e Xhevdet Mustafës mbetet e çuditshme indiferenca e opinionit shqiptar, rreth misterit qëndrimit të Halit Bajramit në Shqipëri dhe faktit, pse nuk u ndëshkua penalisht si terrorist...


*Halit Bajrami: Xhevdeti kishte mesazh nga UDB për Hazbiun*

Me Peter Paviçin pata rastin të takohesha pak ditë para nisjes për në Shqipëri. Ai bënte detyrën e sekretarit të parë të ambasadës së Beogradit në Romë. Sabaudini kishte lënë takimin me të në restorantin Via-Markoni aty rreth orës 8:00 të mbrëmjes. Ai erdhi aty disa minuta para orës së caktuar. Ishte djalë i gjatë, burrë nja 40 vjeç, i hijshëm i veshur elegant. Puna e parë që bisedoi Peter Paviçi më pyeti mua për familjen teme, për punën teme, për shokët e mi në Zelandën e Re, për udhëtimin e gjatë që kishim bërë me erdh deri këtu. Ju falënderoj shumë, tha dhe bisedoi pak për Kosovën, duke thënë që gjendja aty është jashtëzakonisht alarmante dhe e ndezur. Pastaj shtoi se kishte dy vjet që kishte biseduar gjatë me Sabudinin për të përgatitur një grup të vogël që të hyjë në Shqipëri. Ndërkaq, pohoi se ndehej mirë që në grupin që kishte grumbulluar Sabaudini kishim dhe një njeri të stërvitur mirë. E kishte fjalën për Xhevdet Mustafën. Ai kishte krijuar një bindje se misioni që kishte projektuar ai me një njeri të tillë të vendosur e të stërvitur si Xhevdeti, do të mundej të realizohej me sukses. Në bisedë e sipër ai më pyeti nëse e njihja Kadri Hazbiun e Feçor Shehun. Për të, ata ishin dy nga miqtë e tij të fshehtë. Pastaj Paviçi iu rikthye sërish temës së Kosovës. Ai tha se, Jugosllavia kishte një problem shumë të madh lidhur me Kosovën. Të gjitha tensionet e turbullimet, atje, shtoi Paviçi, i ka shkaktuar Enver Hoxha. Në vijim, zbuluesi jugosllav duke u kthyer nga mua më tha se, kishte biseduar me Sabaudinin rreth një mesazhi që unë personalisht duhej t’ia jepja në dorë Kadri Hazbiut kur të shkonim në Tiranë dhe mu afrua për të ma sqaruar në detaje përmbajtjen e tij. “Kur ta takosh Kadri Hazbiun, shpjegoi Paviçi transmetoi gojarisht këtë porosi. Shpjegoi përbërjen e grupit, sqaroja mirë rolin e Xhevdet Mustafës si njeri i vendosur dhe i stërvitur nga CIA, si njeriu që do të futet në një mënyrë, ose në një tjetër për të vrarë Enver Hoxhën gjatë gjullurdisë që do të bëhet. Më tej, ai zbërtheu detajet e tjera, sipas të cilave pas vrasjes që do t’i bënte Xhevdet Mustafa Enverit, Kadri Hazbiu duhej të merrte pushtetin, gjithmonë në emër të partisë, me anën e puçit ushtarak. Të merrte shtetin në dorë e të pastronte elementët e tjerë kundërshtarë. Pika e dytë e mesazhit që do t’i transmetoja Kadri Hazbiut ishte që ai të organizonte koordinimin e veprimit të bandës me puçin ushtarak. Pika e tretë është, tha Paviçi, Kadri Hazbiu të caktojë ekzaktësisht vendin, kohën, ditën dhe mënyrën se si Xhevdet Mustafa do të vriste Enver Hoxhën. Pika e katër ishte ndërlidhja midis meje e Kadri Hazbiut, të cilën do ta mbaja unë e askush tjetër. Pika tjetër, sapo të merrte pushtetin Kadri Hazbiu do të merrte kontakte me ambasadën jugosllave në Tiranë. Petër Paviçi saktësoi se, në rast se nuk do të kishim asnjë mundësi me marrë kontakt me Kadri Hazbiun, nuk duhej të bënim asnjë veprim në Shqipëri, por do të dilnim nga Jugosllavia. 
Megjithëse të gjithë në grupin tonë shpreheshin të bindur për rolin e Xhevdet Mustafës, unë kisha krijuar ca rezerva për figurën e tij. Kur kisha qenë në Amerikë para nisjes për në Shqipëri dikush më kishte thënë për të se, ai kishte rënë dikur në burg për drogë po kishte mundur të dilte nga një garanci bankare një milion dollarësh. Po kështu, kisha dëgjuar se dikur Xhevdeti ishte paguar nga Kadafi i Libisë për t’i bërë një atentat Presidentit të SHBA-së Roland Regan. Të gjitha këto i kisha rezerva të brendshme.
Nejse, ndodhi që nisjen e bëmë me urdhrin e Peter Paviçit një ditë krejt papritur. Xhevdeti që na dha këtë porosi tha se duhej të shkonim shpejt, pasi shokët në Tiranë, Kadri Hazbiu dhe bashkëpunëtorët e tij ishin në rrezik. Mbërritëm... Viktima plot. Në Rrogozhinë rashë në dorën e forcave të sigurimit. Mua më çuan në polici, më lidhën këmbë e duar e po rrija aty. Isha i ulur në një karrige, kur nga korridori vjen një njeri me dorë në xhep e filloi të ecë përpara meje duke më sharë. Unë ngrita kokën, kur shikoj Kadri Hazbiun. Më hyri frika, se ne kishm për ta takuar këtë njeri, por po e takonim këtu, në një vend tjetër. Pasi më shau nja dy-tre minuta, iku. Pas dhjetë minutash, erdhi aty ministri i Brendshëm Hekuran Isai. Ai erdhi dhe më pyeti për identitetin e ku di unë çfarë. Më morën pastaj me makinë e më sollën në burgun e Tiranës. Kështu që mbaroi misioni që na dhanë jugosllavët për Kadri Hazbiun.


_neser do te lexoni

Rrëfimi i Dragana Çiveçi, ish e dashura e Xhevdetit: Unë, viktima e bodygard-it të mafiozëve të SHBA-së.

Ana e panjohur e kapobandës: Misteret e miqësive me femrat dhe mënyra si i përdorte për të fshehur gjurmët e aferave kriminale.

Reagimi i Fatime Mustafës, të vesë së Xhevdetit: Është mbyllur ajo histori, tani jetoj me dy djemtë.

Kush ishte Kabil Muratoviçi dhe çfarë e lidhte me Xhevdetin. Historia e pasaportës me të cilën udhëtonte në Evropë._


Panorama

----------


## Albo

*Dragana Çiveçi:Unë e dashura e Xhevdet Mustafës*

_Me pamjen e engjëllit në takimet e para me femrat, bëhej djalli vet sa të shtinte në dorë. Pastaj të përdorte për skllave dhe mburojë për të fshehur prapësitë_ 

AFRIM IMAJ

Me këto pak fjalë e përmbledh karakterin e Xhevdet Mustafës, kreut të bandës që zbarkoi në vjeshtën e 82 në Shqipëri njëra nga ish të dashurat e tij. Malazezja Dragana Çeviçi me shumë vështirësi, pranon më në fund të zbulojë për herë të parë lidhjet me të. Kujtimet për njeriun që i vodhi zemrën dikur, siç thotë kur bie fjala për të, i trazojnë ndjenjat dhe e bëjnë të ndjehet keq sa përmend emrin e tij. Nga mënyra si rrëfehet, kuptohet qartë dhimbja që i ka shkaktuar njohja me Xhevdet Mustafën, haraçin e së cilës e vuan edhe sot pas 30 vitesh. Të lutem, mos, nuk dua ti kthehem asaj historie! Refreni të cilin Dragana Çeviçi e përdor si kod besnikërie, e humbet për një moment efektin e vet dhe ajo shkujdesur fillon të zbardhë një pjesë të anës mafioze të Xhevdet Mustafës. Një bandit i tmerrshëm që jetonte me lekët e mafiozëve. Më shumë se kaq, gruaja që ka mbetur peng i një dashurie të gënjeshtërt, nuk harron të sjellë në vëmendje të bisedës pjesën e errët të njeriut, që i është falur shpirtërisht në adoleshencën e saj. Në kujtesën e saj Xhevdet Mustafa ka mbetur një përbindësh, i lidhur pazgjidhshmërisht me klanet e mafies në SHBA dhe me grupe kriminale të rrezikshme. Duke i lënë peng rininë dhe jetën atij, Dragana Çeviçi, tashmë një grua rreth të 50-ve ka tridhjetë vjet që lufton me veten për ta harruar gjithçka nga përjetimet e lidhjeve mashtruese me Xhevdet Mustafën. Po sidoqoftë vegimi i tyre e ndjek pas, duke e mbajtur të mbyllur në vetminë e saj, brenda mureve të ftohta të një apartamenti të vogël ku jeton e braktisur, diku përskaj Miçiganit, ndanë udhës që të nxjerr nga qyteti...

Keni qenë për shumë vite një nga mikeshat e afërta të Xhevdet Mustafës dhe vazhdoni ta mbani të fshehtë...

Kam qenë e re gati adoleshente kur Xhevdet Mustafa më vodhi zemrën siç themi ne sllavët për dashurinë. E re, fare e re mbeta viktimë e një njeriu që pas ndjenjave të brishta të dashurisë, paskej fshehur anën mizore të karakterit të tij. Ishte kjo një dashuri spontane, nga ato që në gjuhën e sotme i thonë dashuri me vështrimin e parë. Të kishte qenë e sinqertë, të kishte qenë rezonancë zemrash e ndjenjash, nuk kishte pse ta mbaja të fshehtë, pavarësisht jetëgjatësisë së saj. Po nuk ishte kurrë e tillë. Ca më tepër që unë në thelb nuk mbeta mikeshë e tij, por një maskë mbrojtëse për mjaft nga veprimet që bënte në një lloj ilegaliteti. Shkurt, unë nuk u dashurova, por u viktimizova nga Xhevdeti që në të vërtetë ishte një përbindësh. Një përbindësh i gatuar veç për keq. Pikërisht për këto arsye kam dashur ta fsheh këtë histori që më ka kushtuar shtrenjtë në jetën time...

A e mbani mend mënyrën si u bëri për vete Xhevdet Mustafa?

Thashë që këtu e kaq vite të shkuara bëj luftë me veten që ta harroj. Ta fshij nga kujtesa këtë zhgënjim që më ka bërë të flas me vete. Mbaj mend që ai u shfaq papritur në një takim spontan me një mikun tonë të përbashkët dhe krejt spontanisht më shfaqi dashurinë. Dukej i përgjëruar për ndjenjat që demonstronte dhe gjithkund bënte kavalierin që derdhte me mijëra e miliona për zbavitje e hobe çlodhëse. Kjo mënyrë sjellje, shto këtu pamjen interesante, më bënë mua, një adoleshente e dalldisur në atë kohë, ti përkushtohem shpirtërisht pa dyshuar se ai që dashuroja bënte hipokritin me ndjenjat e mia. Kështu pra, rashë brenda si thoni ju shqiptarët dhe...

Ju thoni se harxhonte shumë, ju tregonte ku i fitonte lekët e shumta?

Qysh në njohjen e parë më tha se merrej me biznes, madje mu shpreh se ai i shkonte për mrekulli. Një biznes makinash më tha në fillim, pastaj më foli për një servis të automjeteve të shtrenjta. Kam me qindra të punësuar, më thoshte shpesh dhe një administratë të madhe në qendër të Nju Jorkut. Nga mënyra si fliste dhe portofoli i majmë që mbante me vete të mbushte mendjen se kishe të bëje me një njeri biznesi...

Po në fakt me se merrej, si i siguronte të hollat e shumta?

Xhevdeti bënte bodygard-in e mafiozëve, e njerëzve që kërkoheshin nga FBI-ja dhe drejtësia amerikane. Më shumë se sigurinë fizike, ai u garantonte këtyre mostrave kushte normale në mënyrë që askush mund të merrej me ta. Mjaft herë bëhej edhe ortaku i tyre për gjëra nga më të tmerrshmet. Kuptohet këtë anë të errët të karakterit të tij ai nuk kishte si ta shfaqte para meje. Po ndërkaq, nuk kishte edhe si ta fshihte përgjithmonë. Vërtetë që në fillim unë munda ti kapërdija mashtrimet e tij, po më vonë pak nga pak arrita të zbuloj shumë gjëra nga prapësitë e tij...

U tha se ishte shqiptar...

Miku që na njohu ishte me origjinë hebraike dhe Xhevdeti kishte dëshirë të shfaqej si një patriot i tij. Më vonë e mora vesh që ishte me origjinë nga Shqipëria...

Në cilat rrethana u njohët me origjinën e tij?

Ka qenë një situatë që nuk dua ta kujtoj. Një ballafaqim i rastit me një të dashurën e tij nga Shqipëria. Hasie e quanin dhe me sa mbaj mend ishte nga një zonë e veriut të vendit. Një emigrante që ishte gjendur aty në një mënyrë të çuditshme. Xhevdeti që nuk e deshi veten kur unë u përballa me këtë histori më tha se, kishte mbetur peng tek ajo vetëm në sajë të një shërbimi që i kishte bërë familjes së saj, të cilën e kishte sjellë në mënyrë klandestine nga Shqipëria në SH.B.A. Kështu tha ai po në fakt, e vërteta kush e mori vesh cila ishte..

Pra, Xhevdeti kishte të dashura të tjera...

Ai kishte disa të tilla. Më saktë ishte një donzhuan i vërtetë. Disa prej tyre kam arritur ti njoh vetëm tani, që ai nuk jeton më. Sa ishte gjallë nuk guxonte njeri të fliste për këtë anë të mistershme të jetës së tij. Jo vetëm që kishte disa, por të gjitha i mbante peng, në rolin e skllaves në sajë të një tundimi çnjerëzor. Ai engjëllori i shfaqur në njohjen e parë, bëhej mandej një barbar i vërtetë.

Po familjen ia njihnin të dashurat?

Ai asnjëherë nuk fliste për familjen. Vetë mënyra e jetës që bënte të linte të kuptoje se nuk kishte familje.

Pra, ju thoni se bënte një jetë të shthurur...

Nuk di si ta shpreh me saktë, po e vërteta është se Xhevdeti ishte një natyrë e shthurur. Sa gjendej në një vend, veç kur zhdukej pa adresë. Në të gjitha rastet më mashtronte për udhëtimet e tij. Këtë e kisha vënë re, që e bënte edhe me shokët e të njohurit e tjerë. Një herë thoshte do shkoj për biznes, një herë tjetër shprehej se duhej ti gjendej në ndihmë një mikut të tij që ishte në rrezik...

Miqtë e tij, çfarë ju kujtohet nga sjellja e tyre?

Ai nuk kishte një numër të kufizuar miqsh. Çdo ditë e shikoje me njerëz të ndryshëm. Djallëzorë e të frikshëm, kjo ishte përshtypja e parë që të krijonin kur takoheshe me ta. Disa syresh ishin nga territori i Jugosllavisë. Me ta bënte shpesh gjëra të pista.
Fuste dhe nxirrte nga SHBA njerëz të dyshuar, kriminelë e kontrabandistë. Në sajë të pagesave që merrte Xhevdeti u përgjigjej me një lloj korrektësie të çuditshme...

Ka qenë trafikant pra...

Më shumë se kaq. Ai bëhej mburoja e trafikantëve, mjeshtri që i rripte për mos tu ndëshkuar nga ligjet amerikane. Në një farë kuptimi, Xhevdeti bënte avokatin e çudirave. Binte në burg një trafikant, dikush e thërriste me urgjencë. I kërkonin ndihmë. Dhe ai nuk kursehej. Kërkonte një shumë marramendëse për ta vënë garanci për organet e drejtësisë dhe një shumë tjetër po marramendëse për shërbimin që u ofronte. Mjaftonte kjo llogari, diku në këmbë apo në ndonjë lokal mafiozësh dhe ndodhte mrekullia. I ndaluari dilte menjëherë. Linte kështu prangat banditi, krimineli, ai që kishte vrarë, rrëmbyesi i fëmijëve. Me këtë lloj procedure Xhevdeti doli vetë një herë nga burgu. Vuri garanci një milion dollarë dhe kapërceu pa kurrfarë hezitimi portën burgut...
Ka qenë ky një veprim që Xhevdeti e kryente vetëm në SHBA apo edhe në vende të tjera?
Kur i doli boja në Amerikë filloi ta ushtrojë këtë lloj profesioni edhe në Evropë. Ai kishte lidhje me kapot e mafiozëve të Evropës.

Xhevdet Mustafa me sa dimë e ka pasur të ndaluar me ligj të dilte nga SHBA. Si mund të vepronte në Evropë?

Është e vërtetë që Xhevdeti pasi doli nga burgu e kishte të ndaluar me ligj të largohej nga SHBA, po ku pyeste ai për këtë ndëshkim. Kishte falsifikuar të gjithë dokumentacionin dhe shëtiste lirshëm sa në Evropë, në Lindjen e Mesme e madje edhe në Shqipëri.

E mbani mend pasaportën që përdorte për të kapërcyer kufirin e SHBA-së?

Ai herë pas here përdorte pasaporta të ndryshme. I blinte ato shtrenjtë në tregun e zi. Kishte raste që ua merrte miqve të tij trafikantë. Më kujtohet pasaporta që mori për të bërë rrugëtimin e fundit në Evropë. Njeriu të cilit ia bleu ishte një patrioti im nga Ulqini i Malit të Zi. E quanin Kabil Muratoviçi. Ai pati bërë disa herë burg për afera të pista, po gjithsesi në asnjë rast nuk ishte ndëshkuar për tu ndaluar që të dilte jashtë nga SHBA-ja. Xhevdetin e lidhin me të shumë gjëra të përbashkëta si dy mafiozë të regjur. Kështu që në një moment që Kabilit i nevojiteshin leke, Xhevdeti i kërkoi ti blinte pasaportën. Dhe ashtu u bë. Me sa di unë me atë pasaportë është futur edhe në Shqipëri.


vijon nesër...


*Fatimja, e shoqja nga State Island: Xhevdeti, një histori e mbyllur*

Fatimja, gruaja e Xhevdet Mustafës, e ka mbyllur një herë e mirë kontaktin me ish-kolegët e të shoqit. Ajo që ndodhi me Xhevdetin gjatë zbarkimit në Shqipëri në vjeshtën e vitit 82, e ka bërë të heshtur e të mbledhur në vetvete. Pse jo edhe të frikësuar, sidomos për jetën e dy djemve që i do shumë. Njerëzit me të cilët kërkon mos të ketë asnjë lloj komunikimi janë gazetarët.
Këtë histori të njohur nga miqtë e Xhevdetit në SHBA, e përjetuam edhe vetë gjatë një prove në telefonin e saj në State Island. Gazetarë? Asgjë nga ne! Xhevdeti, një histori e mbyllur... Vetëm këto pak fjalë dhe një mbyllje e revoltuar e receptorit të telefonit. Fatme Mustafa ka vite që jeton e vetmuar bashkë me dy djemtë në State Island dhe këmbëngul që të rrijë sa më larg kujtimeve nga Shqipëria dhe shqiptarët. Për të ka mbaruar gjithçka që e lidh me ta. Gjithsesi ajo që ka ndodhur me burrin e saj ka mbetur një vegim i së kaluarës, të cilit ajo nuk dëshiron ti rikthehet. Nga familjarët dhe të afërmit e njeriut që kryesoi bandën e bujshme në vitin 82 në Shqipëri, vetëm Samiu, i vëllai i Xhevdetit, prej kohësh është duke mbledhur kujtimet e miqve të tij në SHBA. Interesimit të gazetës Panorama ai ju përgjigj se është duke përgatitur një libër me ato që ka grumbulluar nga jeta e të vëllait.

*Xhevdeti nuk blinte armë në treg, por i porosiste në punishte ilegale*

Xhevdeti ishte sallaks, siç thonë bashkëkombësit e tij. Si kur shkruante, ashtu edhe kur qëllonte me armë përdorte dorën e majtë. Dragana Çeviçi, ish e dashura e kapobandës, shprehet se pikërisht për këtë ai nuk i blinte armët në treg, por i porosiste në punishte ilegale. Vetëm në këtë mënyrë, sipas saj, mund të përshtatej pozicioni i shulit dhe i nxjerrjes së gëzhojës, që në rastin e armëve të zakonshme janë në krahun e djathtë të armës. Po nuk ishte vetëm kjo arsyeja që Xhevdet Mustafa përdorte armë të prodhimit artizan. Dragana Çeviçi thotë se, fshehja e krimeve të kryera me to, ishte qëllimi kryesor pse ai i porosiste e nuk i blinte në treg. Armët jashtë serie kapobanda i përdorte vetëm një herë, ose më saktë vetëm për një mision dhe pastaj i hidhte. Ish e dashura e tij me origjinë nga Mali i Zi kujton se ai herë pas here porosiste armë të ndryshme dhe përkujdesej që të gjitha të ishin funksionale dhe mos të prodhonin zhurmë. Ajo nuk e di me çfarë arme i dashuri i saj ka zbarkuar në Shqipëri në vjeshtën e vitit 82, por mban mend se para nisjes Xhevdeti kishte porositur një automatik të shkurtër te një i njohuri i saj nga Ulqini. Tek ai përmbledh Dragana, shpeshherë merrte edhe pasaportën false kur udhëtonte jashtë SHBA-së.


*Asije Noga, dashnorja fatkeqe*

E kam parë me sytë e mi si e ka rrahur barbarisht deri sa mbeti pa ndjenja. Pastaj e la në rrugë dhe hipi në makinë, duke u larguar me shpejtësi Dragana Çeviçi kujton fatin e keq që ka pësuar njëra nga të dashurat e tjera të Xhevdetit me emrin Asije Noga. Gjithçka ka ndodhur në një moment kur ajo po dilte nga moteli me Xhevdetin. Asija e gjorë, kujton malazezja Çeviçi, e përjetonte si një tradhti miqësinë time me kapobandën dhe kur provoi ti kërkonte llogari e pagoi shtrenjtë. Për vajzën që dikur i ka falur zemrën njeriut që zbarkoi në vitin 82 në Shqipëri, kjo ishte një nga ngjarjet më të zakonshme të të dashurit të saj. Gjithsesi, rasti i Asijes për të ka qenë një nga më të rëndët.
Ajo pas kësaj, vijon Dragana, përfundoi në spital dhe pati një fund tragjik.

*Netil Muratoviç, miku nga Mali i Zi*

Ka qenë një patrioti im nga Mali i Zi, që e shoqëronte shpesh Xhevdet Mustafën. Me të rregullonte dokumentet kur delte nga Amerika. Teksa kujton miqësinë e të dashurit të saj me Netil Muratoviçin, Dragana Çeviçi thotë se, Xhevdeti dikur i ka bërë një nder të madh atij. Nuk e di çfarë mekanizmi përdori, shprehet ajo, por vetëm për një muaj mundi ti nxjerrë Muratoviçit nga burgu nipin, të cilin ja kishin arrestuar për drogë. Më tej Çiviçi shton se, Xhevdeti e Muratoviçi kishin udhëtuar bashkë jashtë Amerikës. Ajo ka dëgjuar atëherë se ata të dy kanë shkelur ilegalisht disa herë në Mal të Zi, ku kishin pjesën tjetër të miqve të tyre. Madje, siç i kanë thënë, me pehlivanllëqet e tyre kanë mundur të sjellin me dokumente false disa malazezë në SHBA. Kuptohet sipas një shpërblimi joshës, përmbyll Çeviçi.


_neser do te lexoni

Dëshmitë e malazezit Netil Muratoviç, miku i hershëm i Xhevdet Mustafës për motivin e vërtetë të bandës së vjeshtës së 82.

Xhevdeti do të zbarkonte për tu hakmarrë për keqtrajtimin e familjarëve nga djajt e kuq të komunizmit shqiptar.

Aventura për të hequr qafe Enver Hoxhën dhe kryetarin e sigurimsave të Durrësit.

Xhevdet Mustafa dhe Kaviet e policisë sekrete të Tiranës, që u bënë mish për top nga Enveri për të realizuar synimet djallëzore të saj.
_

_Panorama_

----------


## PRI-LTN

 Do të shkoj patjetër në Shqipëri. Do të shkoj të mbaroj punë me Enverin dhe kryepolicin e Durrësit, që u kanë nxirë jetën familjarëve të mi 

AFRIM IMAJ

Kur do ti kthehet historisë së mikut të tij që zbarkoi në vendin tonë në vjeshtën e vitit 82, malazezi Netil Muratoviçi, veçon brengën që shfaqte sa herë binte fjala për pjesën e familjes që kishte lënë në Shqipëri para se të arratisej. Lajmet që merrte për represionin dhe dhunën që ushtonte ndaj tyre regjimi i Tiranës, e xhindosnin tej mase Xhevdet Mustafën dhe e bënin të humbiste arsyen, kujton Muratoviçi, teksa risjell në vëmendje momentet që ka kaluar në shoqërinë e kapobandës nga Shqipëria. Ai është i bindur se nuk qëndron asnjë nga arsyet e publikuara deri tani për motivin e zbarkimit të Xhevdetit në vjeshtën e vitit 82. I vetmi motiv, sipas tij, që e ka shtyrë drejt aventurës së rrezikshme, ka qenë pozita kritike në të cilën i kishte kryqëzuar familjarët e tij në Durrës policia sekrete dhe pushteti i komunistëve. Pavarësisht se Netil Muratoviçi nuk i përket kombësisë shqiptare dhe realisht nuk di shqip, ai i ka ndjekur njoftimet për bandën e Xhevdet Mustafës me një kërshëri të veçantë. Lidhur me argumentin e përdorur nga politika zyrtare e Tiranës së viteve të komunizmit, ai thotë se nuk e ka besuar asnjëherë. Ndërkaq dëshmon se i ka vlerësuar me shumë rezerva  versionet që kanë hedhur për këtë ngjarje disa nga shokët e Xhevdetit, ish-legalistë të mbërritur në SHBA pas çlirimit të vendit. Muratoviç shprehet se zbulimi i fshehtë i Enverit kishte rekrutuar mjaft syresh dhe i përdorte kur i duheshin për qëllimet e veta të mbrapshta. Unë jam i bindur, shton ai, se njerëzit e policisë sekrete dhe hafijet e tyre në SHBA, të cilët kanë marrë vesh për vendimin e Xhevdetit për të ardhur Shqipëri që tu tregonte vendin atyre që kishin përbaltur familjarët e tij, e kanë futur në lojën e tyre deri sa e kanë sjellë te prita e pabesë, që në fund të fundit ishte një kurth...
Si jeni njohur me Xhevdet Mustafën?
Me Xhevdetin jam njohur në Amerikë. Nuk e mbaj mend me hollësi takimin e parë me të, por njoh njeriun, mikun tim Shefko Tahireviç, që më prezantoi me të. Kisha një problem, një hall dhe duke kërkuar ndihmë, Shefkua me të cilin punonim bashkë në piceri, më ofroi emrin e Xhevdetit. Madje, ai më siguroi se Xhevdeti të mbaronte punë, vetëm se duhej një pagesë e majme për ta vënë në punë...
Cili ishte halli që i besuat Xhevdetit për tua zgjidhur?
Një nipi im, pas një kundërvajtjeje penale kishte rënë në burg. Përpjekjet me avokatin tonë diku kishin ngecur dhe ai diskutohej për shumë vite dënim. Pikërisht për këtë na duhej ndihma e Xhevdetit. Që ti ulnim dënimin apo ta nxirrnim nga burgu...
Çfarë pushteti posedonte Xhevdeti në atë kohë që ju besonit se mund ta nxirrte nipin tuaj nga burgu?
Ai vërtet që nuk posedonte ndonjë pushtet, por kishte fituar një lloj popullariteti në rrethin e tij shoqëror dhe flitej se me ndërhyrjet që kishte bërë shumë herë kishte nxjerrë nga burgu mjaft të dënuar...
Pra, ndërhynte te gjykatësit dhe siguronte lirinë e të dënuarve...
Në Amerikë as që bëhet fjalë për të fituar lirinë nga korruptimi i gjykatësve. Tjetërsoj ishte mekanizmi i Xhevdetit. Ai kërkonte një shumë të madhe dhe nëpërmjet avokatit të tij e ngurtësonte në bankë në emër të garancisë për lirinë e të prangosurit. I gjithë sekreti i manovrës së tij kishte të bënte me mënyrën si e pjesëtonte shumën e dollarëve që i jepnim ne familjarët. Xhevdeti e kishte ushtruar prej kohësh këtë lloj biznesi dhe në të vërtetë i kishte dhënë goxha sukses...
Më në fund ua nxori nipin nga burgu...
Shuma e depozituar u bë garancia e lirisë së kushtëzuar të tim nipi. Por jo liri e plotë. Ai prej këtij momenti nuk kishte të drejtë të udhëtonte jashtë SHBA-së, nuk kishte të drejtë të punësohej në ndërmarrje shtetërore. Ishte i privuar nga shumë të drejta të tjera. Ndërkohë duhej të paraqitej periodikisht tek organet e policisë. Garancinë në interes të drejtësisë amerikane, Xhevdeti e kishte bërë një mënyrë jetese e fitimi. Te shumat që ofronte në formën e BOND-eve të garancive bankare për njerëz të ndryshëm që kishin problem me drejtësinë, Xhevdeti parashikonte edhe fitimin e tij, që ishte pothuaj sa vetë ato...
Keni qëndruar disa kohë me Xhevdet Mustafën, ju kujtohen miqtë e tij?
Fillimisht kur u njoha me të, ai ishte pjesë e pandarë e një rrethi të ngushtë legalistësh që ishin gjendur në SHBA shumë herët. Kishte fjalë se Xhevdeti mbante lidhje me Leka Zogun. Pati një moment që shoqëria me legalistët mbeti jo shumë e preferuar për të. Ishte koha kur doli nga burgu. Nuk e kam fort të qartë nëse ishin legalistët që mbajtën distancë me Xhevdetin, apo ishte ai që u shkëput nga ta...
Pra, Xhevdeti pasi doli nga burgu nuk e preferonte më shoqërinë me njerëzit e Leka Zogut...
Këtë nuk mund ta them kategorike, se përsëri fliste e qëndronte me një pjesë të tyre, por jo si shoqëria e parë që kishte me ta.
Pastaj Xhevdeti ishte një njeri interesant, që nuk mund ta lexoje kollaj. E vërteta është se nga shoqëria me njerëzit e Leka Zogut zuri miq të tjerë. Ai lëvizte shumë, kontaktonte njerëz të ndryshëm e nuk kuptohej cilat ishin preferencat e tij...
Ju thoni se u shkëput nga shoqëria me legalistët dhe zuri miqësi të re...
Miqësia e re që zuri pas asaj me njerëzit e Leka Zogut, dukej një shoqëri aventuriere. Njerëz të panjohur e sidomos ish të dënuar të drejtësisë amerikane shikoheshin gjithnjë e më shpesh në krahë të tij. Në dy raste kishte rënë në burg me ta, por çuditërisht dilte shpejt. Harxhonte shumë me të njohurit e rinj. Kjo mënyrë jetese e shthurur e misterioze dukej që i kishte larguar miqtë e hershëm. Me sa dukej ata e kishin ndjerë rrezikun e shoqërisë me të dhe ishin larguar një nga një...
Ju me origjinë jeni nga Mali i Zi, ndërkohë që flisni për legalistët nga Shqipëria që integruan fillimisht Xhevdetin në jetën amerikane. Ku njiheshit me ta?
Me legalistët shqiptarë që kanë gjetur strehë në Amerikë pas çlirimit të vendit, jam njohur diku nga vitet 50. Shkas është bërë një krushqi e vëllait tonë me mbesën e njërit prej tyre. Jemi bërë herët miq me ta dhe të them të drejtën jemi ndjerë mirë në miqësinë e përbashkët. Ata ishin pinjollë të një familje shkodrane, që kishin ardhur në SHBA shumë herët. Ka qenë kjo krushqi, nëpërmjet së cilës jemi njohur me grupin e legalistëve që ishin këtu. Asnjëherë nuk më ka zhgënjyer miqësia me ta. Burra bajraku, si i thoni ju malësorëve të fisëm të veriut...
Ndërkohë keni ndenjur edhe me Xhevdetin...
Thashë që njohjen me Xhevdetin e kisha dhuratë nga një miku im që ruante zyrat e legalistëve. Përsa kohë ai frekuentonte shoqërinë me simpatizantët e monarkisë, rrija shpesh me të. Kur ra në burg e nisi shoqëri të re, takohesha më rrallë me të. Hezitimi që kishin miqtë e vjetër të tij për të rendur bashkë me të, më bënin që të ndruhesha. Megjithatë kishte raste që e kërkoja për të më ndihmuar për ndonjë prej të njohurve që binte në burg.
Çfarë natyre kishte Xhevdeti?
Është vështirë që tani pas kaq kohësh të risjellësh imazhin e vërtetë të tij. Shfaqej energjik e befasues në çdo rrethanë. Merrte përsipër zgjidhjen e problemeve të ndryshme. Gjatë bisedave mundohej për të imponuar një profil autoritar. Ishte mani e tij për të të lënë të kuptoje se nuk ishte njeri i zakonshëm. Mjaft herë shfaqej tërthorazi si i besuari i institucioneve sekrete amerikane. Kishte dëshirë të demonstronte pamjen fizike dhe kryesisht muskujt, për të cilët thoshte se i kishte fituar nga stërvitja me organet speciale. Hajde ta merrje vesh se çfarë fshihej pas tij...
Kur e morët vesh zbarkimin e tij në Shqipëri?
E vërteta është se Xhevdeti e shprehte shpesh dëshirën për të zbarkuar në Shqipëri. E kam dëgjuar këtë nga goja e tij qysh në takimet e para. Sa për zbarkimin në krye të bandës në vjeshtë të 82, e kam marrë vesh vetëm nga mendja. Në fillim e kam parë shkarazi në një stacion jugosllav, pastaj te ÇN-ja. Më gjatë më ka folur ato ditë një mikesha e tij malazeze, Dragana, e cila kishte qëndruar me të para nisjes dhe e dinte pak a shumë planin e tij...
Ju thatë se Xhevdeti e kishte shfaqur disa herë dëshirën për tu futur me çdo kusht në Shqipëri. A ju kujtohet me se e motivonte ai këtë desantim, që gjithsesi paraqiste rrezik të madh?
Kam dëgjuar këto vite lloj-lloj legjendash për arsyet e zbarkimit të Xhevdet Mustafës në Shqipëri. Çudira të shumëllojta i janë atribuar këtij inkursioni tragjik. Njerëzit nga Shqipëria, ata të policisë sekrete të komunizmit, e kanë arkivuar si një aventurë për një akt terrorist ndaj diktatorit Enver Hoxha. Disa të njohur të tij të hershëm këtu në SHBA, shprehen se rrugëtimi i Xhevdetit për në Shqipëri në vjeshtën e 82 kishte një suport të fshehtë të Sigurimit të Shtetit. Ka, madje, të tjerë që thonë se shërbime sekrete që e kishin njohur natyrën aventuriere të tij, e përdorën për qëllime të tyre, duke e joshur me shuma të mëdha. Unë për veten time jam i prirur që mos ti besoj asnjë prej versioneve të tilla.
Keni folur me Xhevdetin para se të vinte në Shqipëri dhe me se e argumentonte ai këtë inkursion të vështirë?
Në periudhën kur Xhevdeti është nisur në Shqipëri, unë nuk kam qenë në SHBA. Madje, kisha disa muaj që nuk isha takuar me të. Unë dija vetëm synimin e tij për tu futur në Shqipëri, të cilin ma kishte shfaqur disa herë në mirëbesim. Mbaj mend që disa herë ia kundërshtoja me forcë këtë aventurë. I thosha se ishte e pamundur për ti çarë muret e djajve të kuq të Shqipërisë. Megjithatë ai këmbëngulte në të tijën. Tani njerëzit kanë mundësi të shkojnë edhe në hënë, më thoshte, gjithnjë i vendosur në aventurën e tij.
Cila ishte arsyeja që e shtynte Xhevdetin për të sakrifikuar kaq shumë?
Nuk e di pse shumë të njohur të tij hezitojnë për të dëshmuar të vërtetën, po unë di të them që ai e kishte peng familjen dhe të afërmit që kishte lënë dikur në Durrës. Lajmet që merrte vazhdimisht nga ata e brengosnin jashtë mase. Represioni dhe dhuna që shteti ushtronte ndaj tyre, e bënin të vuante shumë. Kur dëgjonte për fatin e tyre në skëterrën komuniste, xhindosej. Do të shkoj patjetër, më kishte thënë sa herë binte fjala për këtë tragjedi. Do të shkoj e do të laj hesapet me Enverin dhe atë kryepolicin e Durrësit që mi trajtojnë nënën dhe vëllezërit si kafshë. E shfaqte këtë vendim hera-herës e gati në të gjitha takimet kur binte fjala për Shqipërinë. Mua atëherë më dukej një lajthitje e tij. Një dëshirë e ndezur në situatë emocionale dhe vetëm aq...
Pra, Xhevdeti zbarkoi për tu hakmarrë ndaj inkuizitorëve të familjarëve të tij në Durrës...
Këtë nuk e di me saktësi, por jam i ndërgjegjshëm se Xhevdeti e kishte vendim të pjekur në kokën e vet për të ardhur një ditë në Shqipëri, me qëllim që tu tregonte vendin atyre që kishin përbaltur familjarët e tij. Ndoshta këtë vendim që shfaqte vend e pa vend ia kanë marrë vesh ata zbuluesit e Tiranës dhe me hafijet që kishin në SHBA e kanë futur në lojën e tyre. Dhe pastaj ndodhi ajo që ndodhi...
Ku e argumentoni versionin që thoni se dëshirën e tij e kanë përdorur hafijet e sigurimit në SHBA?
Shiko këtu. Xhevdeti rrinte shumë me ata legalistët që kishin ardhur herët nga Shqipëria. Koha tregoi që zbulimi shqiptar kishte rekrutuar mjaft syresh. Ata e kanë njohur tipin dhe aventurat e Xhevdetit, kanë dëgjuar për planin që përgatiste për tu hakmarrë në mbrojtje të familjarëve të tij. Në këtë vorbull e kanë futur në kurthin e tyre deri sa e masakruan...
vijon nesër...

Sigurimi i Shtetit: Ja misioni i bandës së Xhevdet Mustafës

Fillimisht misioni i bandës së Xhevdet Mustafës u trajtua në Sekretariatin e KQ. Pastaj në institucionet e drejtësisë. I përpunuar nga kupola e Sigurimit të Shtetit, për herë të parë u bë publik nga prokurori i Përgjithshëm në gjyqin e Kadri Hazbiut dhe Fiqirete Shehut. Rrapi Minua lexoi kështu atë që i kishin zbardhur në letër: Banda e Xhevdet Mustafës kishte qëllime të caktuara. Mehmet Shehu i ndodhur pa rrugëdalje, kishte vrarë veten, në bazë të ultimatumit që i kishte dhënë UDB-ja. Më tej u zbuluan fijet e komplotit dhe u goditën armiqtë: Fiqirete Shehu, Feçor Shehu, Mihallaq Ziçishti etj. Drejtimin e organizatës e kishte marrë tani agjenti i vjetër Kadri Hazbiu. Plani i UDB-së për eliminimin e Enver Hoxhës, duhej çuar deri në fund. Prandaj titistët iu dhanë urdhër kategorik Kadriut, për asgjësimin fizik të tij. Pikërisht në këtë periudhë u zbuluan gjurmët e tradhtisë së tij dhe filloi qëndrimi ndaj tij. Në këto kushte kërkohet me ngutje të madhe, me një urgjencë që nuk është parë për bandat e tjera, të vijë kështu, me një urdhër kaq kategorik, banda e Xhevdet Mustafës për organizimin e puçit dhe terrorit për eliminimin fizik të Enverit. Titistët shpejtuan ta dërgojnë në ndihmë të Kadriut këtë bandë dhe diversanti Halit Bajrami do të bënte rolin e ndërlidhësit, meqenëse më parë kishte punuar në organet e sigurimit dhe njihte Kadri Hazbiun e Feçor Shehun. Ky ishte qëndrimi i bandës. Por nuk mund tia dilnin mbanë...


Banda e Xhevdet Mustafës ishte një celulë e Sigurimit të Shtetit
Banda e Xhevdet Mustafës ishte një celulë në duart e Sigurimit të Shtetit për të përmbushur misionin politik, që kërkonte Enveri në ditët e vështira pas vetëvrasjes së Mehmet Shehut. Më shumë se version mbi aventurën e bandës fantazmë, që zbarkoi në fillimin e viteve 80 në vendin tonë, një nga miqtë e afërt të kapos së saj që jeton në SHBA, e ka bindje të padiskutueshme se ajo ishte produkt i zbulimit të fshehtë shqiptar. Për të, protagonistët e kësaj nisme ishin bashkëpunëtorë të sigurimit që urdhëroheshin për të lëvizur prej tij, duke u sqaruar për teknikën dhe hartën e misionit, por asnjëherë për thelbin dhe kuptimin e tij. Vërtet një pjesë e tyre dikur kishin pasur kontakte me Kadri Hazbiun, por këtë radhë urdhrat vinin nga eprorët e tij. Kupolës së lartë të Enver Hoxhës, kjo bandë i duhej për të dramatizuar ngjarjet, për ti dhënë rrezikshmëri komplotit dhe për të paraqitur një lidhje personale të tyre me Kadri Hazbiun. Sipas mikut të Xhevdet Mustafës, Tiranës i duhej në ato ditë të vështira një tronditje për të bashkuar radhët rreth Enverit. Duhej një situatë dramatike, madje gjakderdhje që opinioni të ndizej nga urrejtja. Jo rastësisht, ata duhej ta fillonin me vrasje sa të prekin në tokën tonë. Enver Hoxhës dhe besnikëve të tij në krye të shtetit, u duhej të sensibilizonin njerëzit e thjeshtë. Këtë herë Kadri Hazbiu duhej të ishte jashtë lojës. Me të vetmen arsye se ishte caktuar objekt i misionit. Për Sigurimin e Shtetit, Xhevdet Mustafa dhe banditët e tjerë ishin viktima të filozofisë mish për top. Flijimi i tyre është tregues i asaj që diktatura mund të bëjë çfarë të dojë me kaviet e veta. E gjitha kjo është e mjaftueshme për të kuptuar se vetë bandën e komandonte Enver Hoxha dhe se çdo gjë ishte pjesë e një skenari për ta bërë Shqipërinë me një grup të ri armiqësor. Madje, siç ka shkruar një gazetar britanik për ta gëzuar shokun Enver me asgjësimin e një grupi komplotistësh të rrezikshëm.


neser do te lexoni


E vërteta e operacionit të fshehtë për të prodhuar tipin e automatikut të Xhevdet Mustafës. 
Kush ishin mjeshtrit që u morën me prodhimin e kësaj arme të panjohur më parë për armëtarët shqiptarë. 
Si lindi ideja për të prodhuar armën e modelit perëndimor. 
Cilat ishin qëllimet e politikës së Tiranës për ta hedhur në seri prodhimin e saj. 
A u eksportua automatiku i llojit të Xhevdet Mustafës dhe cilat ishin reklamimet për të.


Gazeta PANORAMA

----------


## PRI-LTN

AFRIM IMAJ

Kur ende nuk ishte mbyllur morti i viktimave të bandës së Xhevdet Mustafës, autoritetet e Tiranës angazhuan specialistët për analizën e arsenalit luftarak që iu kap asaj gjatë asgjësimit.Reliket e falura nga Xhevdet Mustafa gjatë zbarkimit në vjeshtën e 82-shit, vlerësoheshin një rast i mirë e mundësi reale për të nisur nga prodhimi i armëve perëndimore. Më shumë se novacion i rastit, futja në linjën Made in Albania e prodhimit të armëve të mbërritura nga matanë Atlantikut, shfaqej si një sfidë e rëndësishme politike. Si e tillë vlerësohej mbi të gjitha nga krerët e kupolës së shtetit, të cilët prej kësaj mendonin për ti hedhur në eksport këto prodhime. Pak a shumë ky ishte sfondi në të cilin nisi nga puna projekti për prodhimin e automatikut të kapobandës Xhevdet Mustafa, i cili vlerësohej nga specialistët e kohës si armë shumë e sofistikuar. Në përmbushjen e këtij projekti, njëherazi me angazhimin e uzinave dhe kombinateve ushtarake, morën pjesë rreth 1000 inxhinierë e specialistë nga më të mirët e sistemit të industrisë mekanike të vendit. U deshën dy vjet punë e përpjekje që arsenali shqiptar i armatimeve të koleksiononte të parin automatik perëndimor, kampionin e të cilit e solli një shqiptar, por jo me këtë destinacion. Në intervistën për gazetën Panorama, Skënder Xhafa, një nga inxhinierët më të njohur të industrisë ushtarake, sjellë një retrospektivë të plotë të përpjekjeve intensive për prodhimin e automatikut P-84, i njohur si kallashi i Xhevdet Mustafës. Ish-drejtori i Uzinës së Artilerisë dhe një nga konstruktorët e automatikut model Mustafa, zbulon disa nga enigmat e kësaj historie dhe shfaq rezervat e tij për mënyrën e trafikut që nisi të bëhej në atë kohë, por edhe më vonë me armët e prodhuara në vend. Në tërë rrëfimin e tij, inxhinieri Xhafa nuk e fsheh krenarinë për mjeshtërinë e lartë të kolegëve, të cilët në kushte teje të vështira kanë mundur të realizojnë produkte të rralla, me të cilat në të tjera vende do të ishin laureuar disa herë e do të siguronin një të ardhme të mrekullueshme për jetën e tyre...
Zoti Skënder! Keni qenë prej vitesh inxhinier në sistemin e  industrisë ushtarake dhe kryesisht asaj të prodhimit të armëve. Çfarë ju kujton Projekti 84 që u implementua në kushte të fshehta në vitet e fundit të periudhës komuniste?
Projekt 84 ishte një nga nismat e rëndësishme që inicioi udhëheqja e lartë për tu zbatuar në sistemin e industrisë ushtarake diku në mesin e viteve 80. Nëpërmjet tij synohej prodhimi i një automatiku të ri të tipit perëndimor. Deri atëherë uzinat e kombinatet tona kishin prodhuar vetëm armë të tipave lindorë. Sfida këtë radhë kishte të bënte me prodhimin e një arme tjetër. Ishte periudha kur krerët politikë promovonin moton Shqipëria, as Lindje dhe as Perëndim. Asaj do ti përgjigjej edhe strategjia e industrisë ushtarake. Projekt 84 ishte një nga sfidat e saj. Ishte koha kur kishim kopjuar gati tërë arsenalin e armëve të vendeve të Traktatit të Varshavës dhe synonim të provonim produktet e vendeve të NATO-s.
Projekt 84, pra synonte një armë të re...
Objektivi i tij ishte prodhimi i automatiku P-84. Një armë perëndimore me precizon të lartë dhe e manovrueshme për luftime të afërta. Për të mbërritur deri te ky produkt, u deshën gati dy vjet punë. Ishin me qindra inxhinierë, specialistë, konstruktorë e mjeshtër prodhimi, që vunë emrin e tyre në patentën e këtij produkti. Madje, jo vetëm nga sistemi i industrisë ushtarake, por nga tërë korpusi i ekspertëve të industrisë mekanike...
Diçka më konkrete për mënyrën si u realizua në atë kohë ky produkt, për konstruktorët e mjeshtrit...
Nuk ma do mendja se është me interes procedura teknike që u ndoq deri te realizimi i automatikut P 84. Procesi teknologjik ishte shumë kompleks dhe u materializua në dhjetëra ndërmarrje. Vetëm numri i inxhinierëve që u morën me konstruktimin e armës dhe linjave të prodhimit të saj arrinte aty te 250 vetë. Shumë të tjerë, mjeshtër prodhimi e konstruktorë, punuan për muaj me radhë për të mbërritur deri te produkti që i kishim premtuar partisë dhe udhëheqjes politike. E rëndësishme është që ia dolëm mbanë...
A ishin të vërteta zërat që qarkullonin në atë periudhë se automatiku P-84 ishte një kopjim i armës së Xhevdet Mustafës?
Atëherë çdo gjë bëhej në kushtet e një sekreti të jashtëzakonshëm. Gjithsesi, nga gjithë ajo mori njerëzish e specialistësh që punuan për muaj me radhë, dikush e nxori sekretin. E vërteta është se P-84 është një riprodhim i automatikut që iu kap Xhevdet Mustafës gjatë asgjësimit të bandës në vjeshtën e 82. Udhëheqja e lartë e vlerësoi këtë një rast të mirë për ti shtuar koleksionit të armëve Made in Albania edhe këtë armë të prodhimit perëndimor. Pikërisht këtu nisi edhe zanafilla e Projektit 84. Sfida u shfaq e vështirë qysh në fillim...
Morët pra për model automatikun e Xhevdet Mustafës dhe nisët nga puna...
Ishte një urdhër politik mbi bazën e të cilit u ndërtua tërë projekti. Pas asgjësimit të bandës së Xhevdet Mustafës në fillimin e viteve 80, vetë kreu i shtetit rekomandoi prodhimin e armës së tij. Mjaftoi kaq për tu ndezur tërë motorët e sistemit të industrisë ushtarake. Specialistët më të mirë të saj, fillimisht morën kopjen që ishte në muzeun e Ministrisë së Brendshme. Prej aty filluan grupet e punës. Gjithçka drejtohej nga Instituti nr. 6, i destinuar për teknologjinë ushtarake. Mandej modeli u përthye në dhjetëra projekte...
Nga projektet te puna për prodhimin e automatikut P-84...
Automatiku i Xhevdet Mustafës ishte një prodhim artizanal. Ky ishte konkluzioni i parë që bënë specialistët pas analizave shkencore të modelit. Prodhimi në linjë teknologjike, në këtë rast, bëhej shumë i vështirë, madje duhet thënë gati i pamundur. Të paktën për kapacitetet që ne posedonim në atë kohë. Debatet e mëtejshme na çuan në nevojën e thirrjes së specialistëve të huaj. Prania e tyre ishte e domosdoshme. Me informacionet që kishim përzgjodhëm tre specialistë italianë, nga më të mirët e fushës së prodhimit të armëve në rrugë artizanale. Dhe nuk u zhgënjyem...
Pra, kopjen e parë të automatikut P-84 e bënë mjeshtrit italianë...
Për grupin e specialistëve italianë u krijua një repart special në zonën e Bradasheshit. Ishte kjo një strukturë sekrete e uzinës së Çekinit në rrethin e Gramshit. Ata për muaj me radhë bënë me dhjetëra eksperimentime, të gjitha në rrugë artizanale për të prodhuar pjesët e këtij lloj automatiku. Çfarë u kërkua prej tyre, më në fund u realizua. Madje nuk u prodhua një, por pesë automatikë tip P-84. Gjithsesi, kjo ishte vetëm një pjesë e punës. E para, se automatiku që mundën të riprodhojnë ata, kishte jo pak defekte e pasaktësi. Tjera kishte të bënte me faktin se nuk kërkohej të prodhonim thjesht një automatik që të ngjasojë me atë të Xhevdet Mustafës, por synonim krijimin e teknologjisë për ta prodhuar në seri P-84. Në fund të fundit, ky ishte edhe objektivi i Projektit 84...
Atëherë, si vazhduat më tej?
Në qoftë se në Bradashesh u bë eksperimentimi me pesë automatikët e parë, implementimi i linjës teknologjike u shtri në dhjetëra ndërmarrje të ushtrisë dhe të tjera të sistemit të industrisë mekanike të ekonomisë. Gjithçka në këtë sipërmarrje drejtohej nga grupi i inxhinierëve të caktuar për këtë projekt në institutin numër 6, që kryesohej nga inxhinieri i talentuar Ilir Andoni.
Grupet që operonin në ndërmarrjet e ndryshme, kishin detyrime specifike. Çdo njëra prej tyre kishte për detyrë prodhimin e pjesëve të veçanta të kësaj arme. Finalen e këtij projekti duhej ta përmbyllte Uzina e Artilerisë, e cila kishte për detyrim të bënte montimin dhe kolaudimin e armës.
Ju thoni se për prodhimin e automatikut të Xhevdet Mustafës kanë punuar dhjetëra ndërmarrje në të njëjtën kohë...  
E vërteta është se ka qenë një sipërmarrje e jashtëzakonshme, në të cilën janë angazhuar shumë nga kombinatet dhe uzinat mekanike të vendit, sipas profilit dhe kushteve teknologjike që ofronin.
Ndërkaq, ndërmarrjet e sistemit të industrisë ushtarake ishin të gjitha të integruara në këtë projekt të rëndësishëm...
A u kujtohen proceset që kryen ndërmarrjet në zbatim të këtij projekti?
Patjetër që më kujtohen, madje mbaj mend me hollësi të gjitha operacionet, të cilat prodhuan detalet e kësaj arme. Mjafton të kem përpara një automatik P-84, për të përshkruar prodhuesin e elementëve përbërës të tij. Të vijmë te konkretja. Trupi i P-84 u prodhua në uzinën e autotraktorëve në Tiranë dhe në Kombinatin e Poliçanit. Shuli u realizua në uzinën e Çekinit në Gramsh dhe në atë të instrumenteve Petro Papi në Korçë. Karikatori në Uzinën e Artilerisë. Fisheku 9 m/m në kombinatin e Poliçanit. Baruti në uzinën e Mjekësit. Ndërkaq, ndërmarrje të tjera të sistemit të industrisë mekanike, prodhuan detajet e tjera të konstruksionit të armës së Xhevdetit. Në këtë sipërmarrje u angazhua uzina Partizani e Tiranës, UEM-i i Durrësit, UMB e Korçës, Uzina Mekanike e Beratit, ajo e Patosit, uzina Tirana etj. Shkurt, një korpus i tërë njerëzish e ndërmarrjesh prodhuese. Dhe jo në pak ditë, por për dy vjet me radhë deri sa nisi prodhimi në seri...
Cilat ishin vështirësitë më të mëdha që u përballuan gjatë këtij projekti?
I tërë procesi për prodhimin e automatikut P-84 ishte një sfidë e vështirë. Të riprodhoje në linjë teknologjike një armë të realizuar në rrugë artizanale, duhej kapërcyer një barrierë e jashtëzakonshme. Prandaj u desh kohë për të mbërritur pas shumë peripecive te produkti i parë. Në ecurinë e projektit hera-herës dilnin defekte të papritura. Një herë dilte me defekt karikatori, herën tjetër fisheku. Dorë pas dore u zgjidhën defektet që shfaqeshin në konstruktin e shulit, në atë të tytës, te kapsolla etj. Mbaj mend p.sh., problemet me fishekun. Ndërkohë që kishim zgjidhur gati përfundimisht çështjen e konstruktit të automatikut, ishim duke dështuar me fishekun. Fillimisht operuam me fishekë austriakë. Me ta arma nuk paraqiste asnjë lloj shqetësimi. Më vonë zgjidhëm edhe prodhimin vendas të fishekut parabolë 9 mm që përdorte kjo lloj arme.
Kur u zgjidh përfundimisht prodhimi i automatikut të Xhevdet Mustafës?
Aty nga fundi i vitit 1986 prodhimi u fut në linjë teknologjike.
Për kohën ishte një arritje e madhe, por u kalua pa bujë. Madje, gjithçka u rezervua top sekret. Më shumë se një produkt ushtarak, automatiku P-84 ishte menduar për ti dhënë impakte eksportit. Qëllimi ishte për tu futur në trafikun e fshehtë të armatimit...
A pati ndryshime automatiku P-84 që u prodhua nga mjeshtrit shqiptarë nga ai i Xhevdet Mustafës? 
Për të mbërritur deri te produkti përfundimtar, dolën mjaft skarcitete, kuptohet me një kosto goxha të lartë. Megjithatë këmbëngulja ishte e jashtëzakonshme dhe më në fund mbërritëm te suksesi, nxorëm në dritë automatikun Made in Albania, sipas origjinalit dhe në parametrat teknikë e fizikë. Problemi i fundit ishte eliminimi i zhurmës, të cilën mundëm ta realizojmë pas disa eksperimentimeve. Filluam pastaj nga prodhimi në seri...
Sa armë të tilla u prodhuan? 
Nga sa më kujtohet, deri në fundin e viteve 80, u prodhuan rreth katër mijë automatikë P-84. Objektivi i qeverisë komuniste synonte të prodhoheshin mbi 20 mijë të tilla në vit. Gjithnjë me synim eksportin, i cili siç flitej nën zë në atë kohë ishte me shumë interes.
vijon nesër....


Automatiku P-84, model Mustafa

Automatiku P-84 ishte përpjekje e specialistëve shqiptarë për të prodhuar një armë perëndimore për luftime të afërta dhe me precizon tepër të lartë (deri në 100 metra). Gjatësia e saj shkonte 80 cm dhe peshonte 3.8 kg bashkë me krehrin në formë harku me 32 fishekë. Nuk bënte pjesë në familjen e markës Tomson, por i përkiste tipit BREN anglez, prodhuar në SHBA. Ndryshe nga armët e tjera, ky lloj automatiku mbante karikatorin nga krahu i majtë. Përdorte fishekë parabolë 9 mm. Ishte i thjeshtë në konstruksion, pa silenciator, por shtinte pa zhurmë. Vështirësitë më të mëdha që u përballuan gjatë riprodhimit të tij në vendin tonë konsistuan në qendërzimin e tytës dhe saktësinë e qitjes. 


Fishekët USA, prodhim i Kombinatit të Poliçanit

Fishekët 7.9 mm të modelit USA, të cilët i përdorte automatiku i Xhevdet Mustafës,  u futën në linjë në repartet e kombinatit të Poliçanit aty nga viti 1984 dhe në harkun e dy vjetëve, thotë Skënder Xhafa, u prodhuan rreth pesë milionë të tillë të parametrave normalë me të gjitha cilësitë balistike. I vetmi ndryshim nga fishekët origjinalë që iu kapën Xhevdet Mustafës, shton ai, ishte numri i matrikullit 511/1 që u vendos në fund të çdo gëzhoje.

Armët Made in Albania

Ka qenë një uzinë e fshehtë që prodhonte armë luftarake. Ruajtur në kushte sekrete, vendosur diku në periferinë e fshatit Çekin të Gramshit, për vite me radhë prodhoi arsenale të shumta të armatimeve Made in Albania. Të parat kanë qenë pushkët e modelit kinez tip 56 dhe ato ruse model 47, të cilat u kopjuan dhe u riprodhuan nga mjeshtrit shqiptarë. Me largimin e këtyre aleatëve, filloi një proces i gjerë për përmirësimin e armatimit të mbetur. Kështu veç kopjeve shqiptare të varianteve kineze e sovjetike, u prodhuan rishtas dhe disa variante të përmirësuara shqiptare të quajtura ASH 78, ASH 79 dhe ASH 82. Janë këto armët që specialistët i klasifikuan si Automatik Model 56 me qytë metalike ose druri. Përmirësimet e bëra në këto armë konsistuan në zhvendosjen më prapa të shënjestrës, realizimi i mbulesës së kutisë së tytës me palosje dhe përshtatjen e rregulluesit të gazit për variantin e granatahedhësit. Këto lloj armësh dallojnë nga të tjerat nga vendosja e numrave serialë, ku numri i serisë pasohet nga viti i prodhimit p.sh., 081858-89 ku shifra 89 tregon vitin e prodhimit.


Gazeta PANORAMA

----------


## PRI-LTN

Zhama, fshati në afërsi të Lushnjës, buzë rrugës automobilistike, shënoi skajin fundor të aventurës së Xhevdet Mustafës. I mbërritur nga larg, njeriu që do të vriste Enver Hoxhën, mbeti në darën e rrethimit të forcave të ndjekjes pikërisht aty. Të dorëzohej apo të tentonte për më tej! Koha nuk premtonte për zgjedhjen e duhur. Çastet sa vinin e bëheshin kritike. Xhevdet Mustafa kapërceu oborrin e shtëpisë mbi kodrinë dhe u fut brenda. Vuri përpara fëmijët e saj me tytën e automatikut dhe mbylli derën. Pengjet mbeten shpresa e fundit për t'i shpëtuar sulmit të atyre që e ndiqnin. "U krijua një situatë shumë e vështirë, rrëfen Hasan Leka, një nga punonjësit e sigurimit që ndiqte aksionin nga afër. Të qëlloje, rrezikoheshin fëmijët. Të tërhiqeshe, inkurajoje banditin për terror". Dilema nuk do të zgjaste shumë. Për misionin e vështirë u shfaq opsioni i ndërmjetëm. Negocimi në distancë mbetej prova e fundit. "Në këtë moment, kujton Leka, unë me dy të tjerë u urdhëruam për të sjellë aty nënën dhe vëllain e Xhevdetit. Ata do t'i bënin apel për t'u dorëzuar. U nisëm me shpejtësi të rrufeshme. Sa mbërritëm në Durrës, ku qëndronin të izoluar, i morëm forcërisht dhe i futëm në makinën e policisë pa iu treguar gjë. Dukeshin të tronditur dhe hera-herës mundoheshin të mësonin ku i çonim. Me të do njiheshin kur të afroheshim tek objekti. Njëri nga oficerët e lartë të Sigurimit, u shpjegoi se çfarë do të bënin kur të mbërrinim te shtëpia e rrethuar. Nuk bëhej fjalë të hezitonin. Heshtja nënkuptonte miratimin e padiskutueshëm. Aty për aty hodha sytë nga nëna e Xhevdetit, e cila sa dëgjoi emrin e të birit lëvizi instinktivisht nga vendi, duke hequr një ngashërim të thellë. Përballë saj i biri rrinte i tulatur dhe përpiqej të deshifronte diçka nga vështrimi i të ëmës. Sakaq shefi filloi nga provat për thirrjet që do bënin para shtëpisë së rrethuar. E para nisi nëna, duke përsëritur formulën e diktuar. "Xhevdet, o bir, leri armët e dil të takohemi!". Pastaj i vëllai me një tekst të tillë. Disa herë kështu deri sa në kabinën e makinës ra heshtja, të cilën e thyente herë pas here zëri i altoparlantit të radios që mbante në dorë shefi. Në komunikimin e tij me eprorët në terren, vinin të rejat më të fundit nga fronti i goditjes. Sipas tyre vazhdonte e njëjta situatë. Xhevdeti i palëkundur në marrëzinë me pengjet e Sulajve. Të palëkundur përballë tij, skalionet e ushtarakëve që prisnin urdhrin për të hapur zjarr. E reja që vinte nga valët e radios ishte afrimi i tankeve te qoshet e shtëpisë. Gjithsesi, gjendja mbetej e ngrirë. Pritej vetëm reagimi i Xhevdetit pas thirrjeve së të ëmës dhe vëllait. Ankthi sa vinte e shtohej. Zërat nga altoparlanti i radios, tashmë e kishin tjetërsuar pamjen e familjarëve të Xhevdetit, që filluan të dridheshin e të mblidhen në gjunjë. Do vazhdonin kështu çaste të tëra, deri sa nga krahu tjetër i receptorit të radios të dëgjohej mbyllja e aksionit. Shefi që ishte në krahë të shoferit pyeti për të saktësuar lajmin. Po, iu përgjigj njëri nga eprorët. Xhevdeti vrau veten! Sakaq nëna u drodh e tëra dhe nëpër dhëmbë përsëriti disa herë emrin e të birit. Djali që kishte në krahë e mbështolli për gjoksi, duke e ruajtur që mos të binte në tokë..." 
Më tej, Leka që e përshkruan me detaje misionin e pamundur të së ëmës së Mustafë për të negociuar me të birin në rrethim, thotë se e kthyen makinën në rrugë dhe i nisën nënë e bir në shtëpi.       a. imaj


Xhevdet Mustafa, historia e inkursionit të dështuar për të vrarë Enver Hoxhën

Zbarkimi dhe inkursioni i Xhevdet Mustafës në brigjet shqiptare, me qëllim për të vrarë Enver Hoxhën, është krejt i ngjashëm me filmat aksion që Hollivudi prodhon me shumicë. 

Ferdinand Dervishi & Afrim Imaj

Kur një skuadër e mirëstërvitur dhe mirarmatosur zbarkon në një ambient të huaj për të shkatërruar një celulë mafioze, apo për të shpëtuar pengje. I tillë, i dhunshëm, me një varg kufomash, por i pamundur, ka qenë edhe inkursioni i Xhevdet Mustafës më 25 dhe 26 shtator 1982. Sipas ish-kryetarit të Hetuesisë së Tiranës në atë kohë, Dilaver Bengasit, që ka përfshirë historinë e Xhevdet Mustafës në librin e tij "Enigmat e 2 korrikut '90", qëllimi i grupit që zbarkoi në brigjet shqiptare në orën e parë të datës 25 shtator 1982, ishte të vriste Enver Hoxhën. Për të realizuar këtë objektiv tejet të vështirë, grupi nën drejtimin e Xhevdet Mustafës ishte stërvitur për disa vite me radhë. Mënyrat për të goditur Enver Hoxhën ishin llogaritur të ishin krejt të dhunshme dhe publike, me breshëri armësh, për të çorientuar Sigurimin e Shtetit, duke krijuar në këtë mënyrë mundësi për t'u larguar. Bengasi ka pasur mundësinë të marrë personalisht në pyetje Halit Barjamin, një nga anëtarët e grupit, i vetmi që u kap i gjallë, i cili ishte njëkohësisht edhe bashkëpunëtor i Sigurimit të Shtetit.
Zbarkimi i gabuar
Sipas rrëfimit të Halit Barjamit, grupi prej katër vetash drejtohej nga Xhevdet Mustafa, 42-vjeçar nga Durrësi, i larguar "arratisur" nga Shqipëria në vitin 1964, i cili kishte probleme me drejtësinë amerikane, pasi ishte në listat e të kërkuarve të akuzuar për krimin e trafikut të drogës. Vetë Halit Barjami ishte arratisur nga Shqipëria në vitin 1951. Kishte qenë oficer ushtrie dhe në një moment ishte përplasur për shkak të detyrës me Rita Markon, një nga drejtuesit më të lartë komunistë të kohës. Gjithsesi vendimi për largimin nga Shqipëria vjen pas një takimi me Mehmet Shehun, i cili nuk e mbështet për konfliktin me Rita Markon. Anëtar tjetër i grupit ishte Sabaudin Haznedari, edhe ky i larguar "arratisur" nga Shqipëria më 1951 së bashku me Halit Barjamin. Pjesëtari i fundit i llogaritur të futej bashkë me grupin në Shqipëri ishte Fadil Kaceli, larguar nga Shqipëria më 1948 dhe sistemuar në Zelandën e Re. Sipas hetuesit Bengasi, ideja apo detyra e marrë për të vrarë Enver Hoxhën ka lindur, apo është urdhëruar në vitin 1975, kur të gjithë pjesëtarët e grupit ishin ftuar në dasmën e Leka Zogut, të birit të Ahmet Zogut. 
Sipas Bengasit, përgatitjet grupi i ka bërë në Itali, ku udhëzimet e fundit kanë dalë nga goja e Peter Pavliç, një agjenti të UDB-së, maskuar nën detyrën e Sekretarit të Tretë të Ambasadës Jugosllave në Itali. Pavliç, sipas rrëfimit të Halit Barjamit, u kishte përsëritur pjesëtarëve të grupit për herë të fundit detyrën e vetme: të vrisnin me çdo çmim Enver Hoxhën. Në takimin e fundit Xhevdet Mustafa i kërkon Pavliçit që futja në territorin shqiptar të bëhej nga Ulqini, por "diplomati" refuzon duke argumentuar se incidentet eventuale mund të komprometonin shtetin jugosllav. Kështu vendoset që hyrja në Shqipëri të bëhej me skaf dhe pika e zbarkimit caktohet të jetë në afërsi të Shkëmbit të Kavajës, pra në hyrje të Durrësit. Por lëvizja finale e grupit, që armatoset deri në dhëmbë, nis me incidente të pakëndshme. Fadil Kaceli, anëtari i katërt i grupit, teksa hipte në skafin që drejtohej nga dy italianë, rrëzohet dhe goditet keqas në shtyllën kurrizore. Për rrjedhojë ai tërhiqet në sekondat e fundit. Por edhe në momentin që skafi u afrohet ujërave shqiptare, ndodh një tjetër incident edhe më me pasoja të rënda. Skafit i pret rrugën një anije luftarake shqiptare dhe dy italianët ndryshojnë drejtim duke iu larguar nga pamja, por duke humbur njëkohësisht edhe mundësinë për të bërë zbarkimin në afërsi të Shkëmbit të Kavajës. Skafi takon brigjet në afërsi të Divjakës, pranë kënetës dhe tre anëtarët e grupit për pak nuk ngecin në baltë.
Inkursioni i përgjakshëm
Në orën 01:00 të natës në datën 25 shtator 1982, Xhevdet Mustafa vuri këmbën në tokën shqiptare pas gati 20 vitesh i larguar. Ajo ishte jomikpritëse, kënetë. Në të njëjtën kohë forca të ushtrisë, policisë dhe oficerë të Sigurimit të Shtetit kishin blinduar bregdetin e Durrësit, në pritje të "bandës". Sigurimi i Shtetit edhe në rastin e Xhevdet Mustafës e kishte kryer me sukses detyrën e vet. Ishte në dijeni të të gjitha lëvizjeve të grupit, dinte qëllimin, kohën dhe vendin e zbarkimit. Por Xhevdeti, ndërkohë gjendej i bllokuar në një "tokë të vdekur" në Divjakë. Vetëm aty nga dreka ai ka vizitorët e parë. Një skaf me në bord tri policë, një nga të cilët ishte me rroba banje, i afrohet vendit ku ai me dy të tjerët fshiheshin. Xhevdeti u afrohet dhe u bën shenjë që të shkojnë në drejtim të tij. Policët binden, por me t'u afruar, papritur Xhevdeti nxjerr pistoletën dhe qëllon ata dy që ishin me uniformë. Si rezultat vritet zëvendës shefi i Policisë së Lushnjës, Remzi Brixhi dhe polici tjetër me uniformë. Ndërkohë i treti, ai që ishte me rroba banje, i lutet Xhevdetit të mos e qëllojë, duke e gënjyer se ishte vetëm një copë peshkatar dhe jetim. Xhevdeti e kursen, por e detyron që t'i rrëfejë rrugën për në drejtim të Tiranës. "Peshkatari" që quhej S. Biti, bindet. Në kohën që ishin duke dalë nga brezi i pishave, me grupin këmbehet një kalimtar i veshur me rroba zbori. Quhej Vlash Përboti dhe Xhevdeti e vret, pasi ai nuk bindet të ndalojë. Duke ecur arave dhe ruajtur nga kontaktet me banorët, grupi arrin rrugën nacionale Lushnjë - Durrës dhe fshihet të kalojë natën në Qafën e Sokolit, në hyrjen jugore të Rrogozhinës. Plani ishte që në drejtim të Tiranës të niseshin me tren. Por gjithçka hidhet në erë, pasi grupi futet në mëngjes në stacionin e Rrogozhinës. Një shitëse që u shërben byrekë Sabaudinit dhe Halitit dyshon në veshjen e tyre dhe njofton një polic. Ky u afrohet të dyve dhe u kërkon pasaportat. Haznedari i kërkon që të shkojë te çanta dhe t'i marrë duke u larguar, ndërkohë që Haliti i dorëzon pistoletën policit dhe e paralajmëron se veç Sabaudinit, në brendësi të stacionit të trenit gjendej edhe një i tretë, më shumë i rrezikshëm. Me të mbërritur te çanta Haznedari hap zjarr me një automatik, por në të njëjtën kohë qëllohet nga disa pushkatarë të forcave vullnetare dhe mbetet i vrarë. Halit Barjami vetëdorëzohet, por Xhevdet Mustafa do të vazhdonte aventurën e përgjakshme, sipas stilit të tij. 
Fëmijët peng
Me të dëgjuar krismat, Xhevdet Mustafa del i vetëm nga stacioni i trenit dhe i hipën një furgoni "Zuk", shoferi i të cilit kishte lënë çelësin në kuadër. Më tej ndalon të marrë një tjetër makinë, një autoveturë "Pabjeda", por shoferi fsheh çelësat. Kjo e ndëshkon me një goditje të përgjakshme me qytën e pistoletës në ballë. Në të njëjtin çast Xhevdeti merr peng një kamion, shoferit të të cilit i vë pistoletën në ballë dhe pak më tej ndërron mendje dhe ndalon një tjetër autoveturë, që brenda kishte krushq që shkonin të merrnin nusen. E urdhëron shoferin të shkojë në drejtim të Lushnjës, por ky pas pak minutash e devijon makinën, duke u kthyer majtas në qendër të fshatit Zhamë të Lushnjës. Dikur ngadalëson shpejtësinë dhe hidhet nga automjeti duke kërkuar ndihmë në zyrat e kooperativës. Xhevdeti e ndjek nga pas me armë në dorë. Në një nga zyrat, një plak me armë gjahu përgatitet ta qëllojë, por Xhevdeti e sheh në kohë që ia thyen armën në mes me një të shtënë të vetme. Pasi del nga zyra, ai futet në shtëpinë e Mersin Sulës, e vetmja që ishte në atë faqe kodre. Shtëpia rrethohet në pak minuta. Ndërkohë i zoti i saj shfaqet në derë dhe në rrethana që nuk dihen Xhevdeti e qëllon dhe e vret në sy të fëmijëve, të cilët llogarit t'i marrë pengje për të ruajtur kokën. Një oficer ushtrie, Tomorr Zykaj, që i afrohet shumë banesës qëllohet me një tricikël, vritet nga Mustafa me një plumb të vetëm në kokë. Që në komunikimet e para Xhevdeti tregon për pengjet dhe rrethuesit nuk ndërhyjnë. Nuk ndërhyjnë edhe për faktin sepse nuk kishin urdhra të qarta nga eprorët. Pas rreth një ore aty mbërrijnë edhe ish-ministri i Brendshëm, Hekuran Isai dhe ai i Mbrojtjes, Kadri Hazbiu. Historia e pengmarrjes së fëmijëve zgjat për gati 2 orë, deri në momentin kur një autoblind i ushtrisë godet dhe rrëzon cepin e shtëpisë. I vdekuri i fundit i asaj dite do të ishte vetë Xhevdet Mustafa, i cili u gjet i shpuar nga plumbat në brendësi të banesës. Kështu me shtatë të vrarë, pesë nga të cilët policë e qytetarë dhe dy anëtarë të "bandës", përfundoi tentativa e përgjakshme e Xhevdet Mustafës për të eliminuar Enver Hoxhën. Një histori e gdhendur fortë në memorien e shqiptarëve, edhe për faktin se u përdor për të goditur e rrëzuar liderin komunist të radhës, Kadri Hazbiun.


Gazeta PANORAMA

----------


## PRI-LTN

 E konsumuar 26 vite më parë me gjithë vrazhdësinë e një ngjarjeje nga ato që mbartin në bark një varg kufomash të përgjakura, historia e Xhevdet Mustafës vazhdon të sjellë frikë në fshatin Zhamë të Lushnjës. Një frikë që të përplaset në fytyrë krejt papritmas, në një kohë kur gjithçka të fiksohet në mendje me përmasa të largëta e të konsumuara për shkak të kohës së rrjedhur. 

Nga të dërguarit tanë në Lushnjë, Afrim Imaj, Ferdinand Dervishi

Në fakt, ngjarja mbase më e bujshme e këtij lloji e kohës së komunizmit duket nuk ka aspak ndërmend të mbetet në harresë. Kjo sepse, pas ndërrimit të sistemit, në fshat, si të mbirë nga nëntoka, kishin zbarkuar të afërm të Xhevdet Mustafës, të interesuar për t'i ngritur njeriut të tyre një përmendore, pikërisht në vendin ku ai u vra. Një tentativë që në të gjitha rastet kishte hasur në kundërshtinë e fisit të Sulajve, të cilëve ai u vrau njeriun e afërt dhe terrorizoi familjen. Për më tepër, shtëpia e Mersin Sulës, edhe pse e ndërtuar nga e para, kishte ende një pllakë përkujtimore, ndërsa pak metra më tej ishte edhe ajo e një oficeri ushtrie të ekzekutuar po nga Mustafa. Koha e ndryshuar, qyshkur në vitin 1990 ndërroi kurs edhe regjimi komunist, kishte nisur me tentativa herë të suksesshme e herë të pamerituara për të devijuar adresën e meritave. Në këtë rrjedhë, të afërmit e Mustafës pretendonin që t'i ngrinin atij një përmendore, duke argumentuar se qëllimi për të vrarë Enver Hoxhën ishte krejt fisnik dhe synonte që pas kësaj të sillte një tjetër fat për të gjithë shqiptarët. Ky pretendim do të sillte një gjendje të nderë, madje ndjenja frike mes familjarëve, që dikur i shërbyen Mustafës si mburoja të gjalla përpara forcave të shumta që e kishin rrethuar. Por gjithsesi, kjo është një histori që del me vonesë, pasi duket shtrëngohet në një numër të kufizuar njohësish. Sepse, jashtë familjes Sula, në fshat pothuaj askush nuk e di, pasi të gjithë vazhdojnë të jetojnë ende me një zhvillim të vetëm, me ngjarjen 26 vjet të vjetër. 
Këndej erdhi Xhevdeti
"Këndej erdhi Xhevdeti, me një veturë. Ndaloi te kandari i madh i magazinave të grumbullimit, sepse pa përpara në rrugë disa policë...", rrëfen Isuf Nuhu, një 87-vjeçar me origjinë nga Çamëria, banor nga më të vjetrit, madje themelues i fshatit Zhamë të Lushnjës. Sipas rrëfimit të plakut, asokohe ngjarja sikur të kishte rënë nga qielli, kishte shokuar gjithë fshatin mesditën e 26 shtatorit 1982. "Me sa dëgjuam në atë kohë, ata do të ishin nisur me kohë për në Tiranë nga stacioni i Rrogozhinës, sikur të mos kishte ndryshuar orari i nisjes së trenit. Sepse u ekspozuan shumë duke pritur. Orari ndryshonte gjithmonë në këtë periudhë të vitit", hidhet në bisedë Abdyl Hasani, pronari i një minimarketi në qendër të fshatit, që gjendet në afërsi të kandarit, vendit ku Xhevdeti zbriti nga makina. Pasi kishte vënë këmbët mbi tokën e fortë, njeriu i veshur me një bluzë të zezë dhe me një pistoletë me silenciator në dorë, ishte drejtuar duke rendur zyrave të një brigade frutikulture, që gjendeshin mes vreshtave dhe me të mbërritur aty kishte hapur zjarr. Më tej ishte larguar për t'u futur në shtëpinë e Mersin Sulës, e vetme në atë faqe kodre. Në brendësi kishin qenë vetëm fëmijët, ndërsa të atin e tyre Xhevdeti e kishte vrarë teksa tentonte të hynte. Madje, kufoma e tij ishte dergjur për disa orë në fillim të shkallëve. Rrethimi ndërkohë ishte vendosur. Banorët, kush me armë e kush vetëm, për kuriozitet i ishin afruar shtëpisë, aq sa i kishin lejuar forcat e ushtrisë dhe të policisë. Të njëjtët janë bërë dëshmitarë të negociatave për të liruar fëmijët, të incidenteve dhe të pranisë së ish-ministrave Kadri Hazbiu dhe Hekuran Isai... 
Nga i pari tek i fundit, banorët e Zhamës rrëfejnë sipas njohurisë së tyre copëza të aksionit të ngjarjes. Kështu deri kur trokasim në shtëpinë e ngritur mbi rrënojat e asaj ku ndodhi ngjarja. Skënder Sula, një ish-polic dhe njëkohësisht nipi i të zotit të vrarë të shtëpisë, vihet në siklet kur pyetet për ngjarjen. Madje, me kalimin e momenteve bëhet edhe më i pakuptueshëm. Pretendon se gazetarët nuk kanë të drejtë të shkruajnë më për këtë ngjarje, se në disa raste i ka kthyer ata mbrapsht, se plagët nuk duhet të hapen, se familjarët nuk dëshirojnë të bëhen publikë, pasi kanë hallet e tyre e të tjera të ngjashme. Shkurt nuk hap rrugë, madje nuk lejon shkrepjen e aparateve fotografikë. Përfundimisht kthen kurrizin pa tentuar as tokjen e duarve. 
Plaga e hapur
"Ka të drejtë Skënderi. E kanë pasur këto kohë një hall të madh ata...". Një burrë rreth të gjashtëdhjetave, që ndeshëm në dalje të Zhamës, na mbajti për një çast frymën. Njeriu që tha se quhej Llaqi Petro, na shpjegoi se dikur kishte qenë polici i zonës dhe se ende vazhdonte të kishte lidhje me njerëzit e saj dhe, për rrjedhojë, edhe me historitë e tyre. Me të mësuar për qëllimin e vizitës, ai u fut menjëherë në temë dhe filloi të fliste me një siguri të plotë për zhgënjimin tonë pranë shtëpisë, ku 26 vite më parë Xhevdet Mustafa shkroi aktin e fundit të aventurës së tij. "Janë plagë të vjetra, të cilave u janë shtuar të reja miqtë e mi, prandaj nuk u kanë pritur mirë", vazhdoi ish-polici duke na bërë edhe më tepër kuriozë. 
"-Por ai njeriu, Skënderi, ishte shumë i ftohtë. Të paktën të ishte treguar i sinqertë..." 
"-Ka të drejtë. Ka të drejtë, se u kanë rënë boll në qafë. E vërteta është se të afërmit e familjes që Xhevdeti mori peng, aty rreth vitit 1994, ndoshta edhe më pas kanë pasur probleme me njerëzit e Xhevdet Mustafës. Donin të ngrinin një përmendore...".
Pasi ka peshkuar një kuriozitet maksimal, Llaqi Petrua nuk nxitohet. E merr shtruar shpjegimin. Sipas tij, menjëherë pas përmbysjes së komunizmit, edhe për historinë e Xhevdet Mustafës kishin nisur të frynin erëra të tjera. Kështu që nëse deri në këtë kohë shumëkush ishte vënë në garë të merrte meritën e ekzekutimit të drejtpërdrejtë të Xhevdet Mustafës, ishte radha që familjarët e këtij të fundit të pretendonin për lavdi. Pasi, sipas tyre, Xhevdeti sakrifikoi jetën e vet për qëllimin fisnik të eliminimit të Enver Hoxhës, një diktatori që ishte shkaktar i vuajtjeve të një populli të tërë. Por përpara se të afërm të Xhevdet Mustafës të trokisnin në portën e shtëpisë ku ai ishte vrarë, në fshat kishin ndodhur edhe disa incidente të vogla. Duket sjellja me shenjat përkujtimore të kohës së komunizmit e kishin trazuar njeriun që dikur kishte bërë kryepolicin. "Në fillim u prish lapidari i Shkurte Pal Vatës në Dushk, në vazhdim ai i Brigadës 23 Sulmuese, më vonë memoriali i Tomorr Zylos, atij oficerit të ushtrisë që vrau Xhevdet Mustafa në Zhamë", rrëfen ish-polici. 
"-Po ofensiva mbi përmendoret e komunizmit ka ndodhur kudo. Ishte si një lloj fushate, menjëherë pas rrëzimit të monumentit të Enverit".
"-Ka ndodhur, po jo si në Zhamë. Ky fshat nuk ka qenë si gjithë të tjerët". 
Sakaq Llazi Petrua vijoi me atë që e quante shkëndijën e një zjarri të padukshëm. Gjithçka për të kishte nisur kur njerëz të panjohur kishin prishur përmendoren e vrasjes po nga Xhevdet Mustafa të Mersin Sulës, që gjendej te porta e shtëpisë së tij. Sipas ish-policit, vetëpërmbajtja e familjarëve me idenë për ta ribërë përsëri, do ta qetësonte vetëm për pak ditë situatën. Po ata që kishin vënë dorë te memoriali i Mersinit, nuk mjaftohen me kaq. Llazi Petro rrëfen se aty nga viti 1994, në fshat u shfaq një grumbull njerëzish të ardhur nga larg. "Thanë se ishin miqtë e Xhevdet Mustafës dhe se do të bënin përmendoren e tij pikërisht në vendin ku ai ishte vrarë në vitin 1982. "Madje, duke kërkuar njëherazi veç vendvendosjes së përmendores së Mersinit, edhe vendin e shtëpisë ku u bë beteja e fundit", kujton Llazi Petrua. Ka mjaftuar kaq, sipas tij, për t'i vënë Sulajt në pozita të vështira. "Gjithsesi është një histori që e dinë një numër i pakët njerëzish. Sulajt qëndruan të fortë përballë këtyre kërkesave dhe u duk sikur ideja e të afërmve të Mustafës u rrëzua. Të paktën këtë ka treguar koha. Gjithsesi kjo ngjarje ka bërë që Sulajt të jenë tepër të kujdesshëm, madje ekstremisht të vështirë përballë kujtimit të kësaj ngjarjeje. Prandaj edhe ju kanë pritur ftohtë", përfundon ish-polici i zonës.

Ishin dy ministra përballë Xhevdet Mustafës

"I pari mbërriti Kadri Hazbiu, pastaj Hekuran Isai. U vendosën 20 metra përballë shtëpisë ku ishte Xhevdet Mustafa. Hekurani i rrethuar me policë mori megafonin dhe filloi t'i bëjë thirrje për t'u dorëzuar. Kadriu urdhëroi komandantin e tankeve për t'iu afruar shtëpisë. Ata të dy vetëm ishin urdhërdhënësit në atë amfiteatër luftimi. Por edhe midis tyre ndjehej njëlloj ngërçi. Hekurani herë pas here preferonte t'i rrinte në distancë Kadriut dhe linte të kuptonin për vartësit e tij se duhej parë me rezervë çdo komandë e tij. Kështu vazhduan gati dy orë në tension e ankth. Ndodhi një moment kur Kadriu qortoi nismën e Hekuranit për të hapur zjarr në drejtim të shtëpisë. I dyzuar për të njëjtin urdhër ish-ministri i Brendshëm, u kthye me mospërfillje nga Kadriu si për t'i thënë se çfarë duhej bërë. Aty për aty ministri i Mbrojtjes, i cili i kishte ditët e fundit në detyrë, urdhëroi për të sjellë përballë Mustafës familjarët e tij që ishin në Durrës. Ishte një ide e mirë që çliroi disi ankthin e atyre çasteve. Sidoqoftë, Xhevdeti e humbi një moment durimin dhe ia futi vetes...".
Është ky rrëfimi i Lulëzim Hitajt, radistit personal të Kadri Hazbiut, që thotë se edhe ai atë ditë ka bërë detyrën e fundit në shërbim të tij.

Nesër do të lexoni

Personazh. Rrëfimi i Muharrem Berberit, banorit të fshatit Zhamë, që me një pistoletë në duar u ngjit në çatinë e shtëpisë ku Xhevdet Mustafa mbante fëmijët peng. Si hapi një vrimë në tavan duke parë të gjitha lëvizjet e Mustafës, si i shpëtoi plumbave në drejtim të tij, pse nuk u kundërpërgjigj dhe dialogu i të rrethuarit me Kadri Hazbiun.


Gazeta PANORAMA

----------


## Brari

*“Haznedari tha se kishin ardhur të merrnin hak për vrasjen e Mehmet Shehut”*

Nga i dërguari ynë në Divjakë, Ferdinand Dervishi

Në pjesën e parë të dëshmisë së Sokrat Bitit, ish-policit të plazhit të Divjakës, që më 25 dhe 26 shtator 1982 u mor dhe mbajt peng për rreth 20 orë nga Xhevdet Mustafa, të botuar në numrin e djeshëm të “Panorama”, u përshkrua teknikisht itinerari i grupit të armatosur që zbarkoi në Shqipëri me qëllim që të vriste Enver Hoxhën. Sokrat Biti, në rrëfimin e parë të tij për mediat, shpjegoi se si ishte përballur me grupin e armatosur në plazh, diku pranë ndërmarrjes së peshkimit, se si Xhevdeti kishte vrarë tre policët me të cilët ai ishte dhe se si ai vetë kishte shpëtuar vetëm sepse ishte i veshur me rroba banje. Më tej, në rrëfimin e tij, Biti shpjegoi se si ata e morën me vete peng, për ta përdorur edhe si udhërrëfyes, duke përshkruar udhëtimin në këmbë deri në Rrogozhinë, një përshkrim që bëhet për herë të parë nga një këndvështrim i tillë, pra i rrëfyer nga një njeri që ishte pranë veprimeve të grupit në terren. Sipas rrëfimit të ish-policit, pasi mbërrijnë në stacionin e trenit, grupi ndahet. Xhevdeti dhe pengu mbeten te disa bunkerë që gjendeshin në hyrje të stacionit, ndërsa Sabaudin Haznedari dhe Halit Barjami futen në stacion me qëllim që të studionin situatën, por edhe për të blerë diçka për të ngrënë.

(vijon nga numri i djeshëm) 

...”Diçka folën mes tyre dhe pashë dy të tjerët, Sabaudinin dhe Halit Bajramin të nisen me pamje të shpenguar drejt hyrjes së stacionit të trenit duke marrë me vete vetëm pistoletat, që i fshehën nën rroba. Ndërsa Xhevdeti nuk lëvizi nga vendi. Kuptohet që unë mbeta pranë tij, sepse ende i kishim duart të lidhura me tel. Kishte një pamje të shqetësuar dhe kujtoj se si shoqëronte me sy të gjithë personat që futeshin në stacion, sidomos ata që i ngjanin ose që vërtet ishin policë. Kaluan pak minuta, kur pamë Sabaudinin të dilte me vrik nga dera kryesore e stacionit dhe të drejtohej aty ku po rrinim ne. Në këtë kohë u dëgjuan edhe të shtëna”, rrëfen Sokrati me sytë të ngulur në një pikë. I njëjti shpjegon se, sipas rrëfimeve të ndryshme, në stacion Sabaudini dhe Haliti kishin rënë në sy të një shitëseje byrekësh, pasi i kishin lënë 50 lekë bakshish. Menjëherë shitësja kishte lajmëruar policin e stacionit, duke i shpjeguar se si dy të dyshimtë, që flisnin një shqipe të rëndë, i kishin lënë bakshish shumë të madh, se ata ishin të veshur me rroba të prodhimit të huaj etj. Polici u ishte afruar të dyve duke u kërkuar pasaportat, ndërkohë Haznedari ishte larguar duke shpjeguar se duhet të shkonte jashtë, që t’i merrte letërnjoftimet tek çanta. Por sapo Sabaudini kthen krahët, tjetri, Halit Barjami, i dorëzohet të njëjtit polic duke i dhënë edhe pistoletën. Njëkohësisht ai i sqaron njeriut me uniformë se është edhe një i tretë, që gjendet jashtë, se pikërisht ky i treti është shumë i rrezikshëm dhe se ata janë vrasës. Duket në këtë kohë polici u bën me shenjë disa pushkatarëve të forcave vullnetare, që gjendeshin gati, të cilët sikur të mbinin nga nëntoka, menjëherë hapin zjarr në drejtim të Haznedarit që largohej.
“Kur pa Sabaudinin të dilte nga dera kryesore e stacionit dhe të vinte vrapuar në drejtimin tonë, shoqëruar nga krismat, Xhevdeti nuk e priti, por më mori me vete, pothuaj duke më tërhequr zvarrë, dhe kaluam shinat për t’u futur në stacion nga pas tij. Aty ai më zgjidhi. Për një çast e mendova veten të vdekur. Ndërkohë krismat u shtuan. Duket Sabaudini arriti te bunkerët dhe u kundërpërgjigj me breshëri automatiku. Aty atë e kapi një plumb në kokë pa i dhënë mundësinë që të merrte me vete ndonjë të pafajshëm tjetër. Kujtoj se pas kësaj ata pushkatarët janë mburrur shumë dhe kanë kërkuar meritat e vrasjes. Madje, mburreshin se ishin snajper shumë të zotë. Në të njëjtën kohë në stacion kishte mbërritur një tren që më duket se shkonte nga Tirana për në Pogradec. Xhevdeti u fut mes pasagjerëve të shumtë që zbrisnin dhe për një çast e kuptova se në duar më kishte ardhur rasti i artë që të largohesha”, flet me një qartësi të habitshme kujtimesh Sokrat Biti. Dhe vërtet që nga ky moment ai nuk do ta shihte më të gjallë Xhevdet Mustafën. Shfrytëzon rastin kur ky, i hutuar, futet i pari në derë për të dalë nga stacioni dhe kthen kurrizin për t’u larguar me shpejtësi në drejtim të kundërt. Prania e pasagjerëve të shumtë e ndihmon që të ketë mendjen të mbledhur për këtë veprim të guximshëm, pasi duke rendur disa herë kishte parafytyruar t’i nguleshin në shpinë plumbat e pistoletës së Xhevdet Mustafës.

*“Erdhëm të marrim hak për Mehmetin”*

Në vazhdim, pasi Xhevdet Mustafa ishte larguar në drejtim të Lushnjës duke marrë me forcë një makinë, Sokrat Biti kishte mundur pas gati 20 orësh të merrte frymë lirshëm. Shpjegon se si shumë shpejt kishte komunikuar me kolegët e policisë duke u treguar se si e kishin marrë peng, se si një farë Rexhep Kolli, mbase i Sigurimit të Shtetit, e kishte marrë në makinë dhe bashkë ishin drejtuar andej nga Xhevdeti në përpjekje për t’u larguar, derdhi sërish gjakun e të pafajshmëve. Kujton se si i rrëfeu Kollit dhe të tjerëve se ai më i riu dhe më i bëshmi, që e kishte mbajtur peng, kishte vrarë në sy të tij zv/shefin e Policisë së Lushnjës, Remzi Brixhin, si dhe policin e pyjores, Vlash Përboti. Dikur, në makinën e tyre kishte mbërritur një informacion se Xhevdeti ishte larguar në drejtim të Elbasanit. Ishin drejtuar andej, por shpejt ishin kthyer. Xhevdeti ishte ngujuar në një shtëpi në Zhamë të Lushnjës, i mbërritur aty pasi kishte ndërruar disa makina të marra forcërisht nën kërcënimin e tytës së pistoletës. Orët e rrethimit të Mustafës kishin kaluar pa ndonjë emocion të veçantë për Sokrat Bitin. Ishte koha kur ai kishte ndier një çlirim të madh emocional. Fundja ia kishte dalë mbanë të mbijetonte. Kurse fati i njeriut që e mbajti peng tashmë ishte i përcaktuar. Dikur krismat reshtën dhe Sokrati, pa ndonjë interes të veçantë, pa kufomën e njeriut që e kishte mbajtur peng. Ishte e përgjakur, pa jetë, pa mundësi për të bërë keq më tej. Ajo ditë ishte mbyllur me kujdesin për kufomat e tjera. Sokrati ishte nisur sërish për në Karavasta, ku kufomat tashmë ishin gjetur. Aty ai mëson se Xhevdeti kishte vrarë edhe dy kolegët e tjerë të tij, Ëngjëllin dhe Sazanin, një e vërtetë që i ishte sjellë disa herë në mendje prej faktit, se kur e pa për herë të parë Xhevdet Mustafën dhe dy të tjerët, ata po vinin pikërisht nga drejtimi ku rreth 30 minuta më parë ishin larguar dy kolegët e tij.
Kur mes gjithë asaj që kishte rrjedhur, Sokrati kujtohet të shkojë e të rehatohet në shtëpi, kupton se e keqja kishte hapur derën kanatash. Sepse ata të Sigurimit të Shtetit dhe më tej hetuesia e thërrasin për ta marrë në pyetje. Bindet, thotë të gjithë të vërtetën, por mbetet me gojën hapur dhe për pak i bie të fikët, kur i thonë se ai kishte shpërdoruar detyrën, se duhet t’i ishte hedhur në fyt Xhevdet Mustafës e të tjera të ngjashme.
“-Përse atë ditë nuk ishe në plazh, te vendi i zakonshëm i punës, por te peshkimi?”.
“-Sepse te peshkimi shkuam me urdhër të zv/shefit, Remzi Brixhit”.
“-Po përse ishe pa uniformë atë ditë?”.
“-Sepse atë unë e heq gjithmonë kur punoj me varkën. Ndryshe do të lagej kur fusja e nxirrja barkën në det”.
“-Përse nuk shkove edhe ti me Ëngjëllin e Sazanin për të vëzhguar bregdetin?”.
“-Sepse s’doja të ikja bregut. Ndalëm aty dhe hodhëm një grep...”.
Sokrati e ka vrarë shumë mendjen se përse ia bënin këto pyetje të pakuptimta. Gjithsesi nuk e mësoi menjëherë. Duket ishte dyshuar se ai, si banor që e njihte mirë zonën, kishte pasur lidhje me grupin e Xhevdet Mustafës. Ishte dyshuar gjithashtu edhe për faktin se përse vetëm atë e kishin lënë të gjallë. Por duket e vërteta i kishte rrënjët edhe më të thella se kaq. Pasi në këtë rast, që të shpëtonte nga thonjtë e Sigurimit të Shtetit, atë vetë nuk e kishin ndihmuar as miqtë e fuqishëm të familjes, kreun e të cilëve e zinte Kadri Hazbiu. Ai vetë, Kadriu, menjëherë pas kësaj ngjarjeje u përfshi në telashe që i hëngrën kokën. Jo vetëm njëherë i ishte shkarkuar në mendje me dhimbje Sokrat Bitit mendimi se mos në kuadër të hetimit, do të merrej në shqyrtim edhe historia e lidhjes së tij familjare me Kadri Hazbiun dhe më tej lidhja hipotetike e të dyve me grupin e Xhevdet Mustafës. Të paktën pyetjet që i kishin bërë ata të Sigurimit të Shtetit e kishin detyruar të bënte të tilla lidhje logjike. Lidhje që gjithsesi ishte dashur shumë kohë e rrjedhur që t’i qartësoheshin mirë në kokë. Ishte koha kur gjithçka duhet të vlerësohej mirë, pasi të bëheshe pjesë e një komploti që mbërrinte në kupolën e shtetit nuk ishte aspak e pamundur dhe të ishte një njeri pa pozitë, një polic i thjeshtë plazhi, kjo ishte baraz me humbje të garantuar. Tre njerëzit që e morën peng kishin ardhur të vrisnin Enver Hoxhën dhe kjo nuk ishte pak. Duke vrarë mendjen në këtë drejtim Sokrati ishte kujtuar se të paktën në një rast Sabaudin Haznedari i ishte sulur duke e kërcënuar dhe duke i thënë tekstualisht: “Kemi ardhur të hakmerremi për Mehmet Shehun, që ju qenër e vratë, edhe pse ju mbante gjallë me bukë”. Një frazë që në momentin kur u tha, ish-policit të plazhit i ishte dukur e pakuptimtë, por që më pas e kishte rivlerësuar. 
Tetë vjet burg
Problemet, menjëherë pas arrestimit, ishin shkarkuar edhe në familje. “Tim atë e futën në dhe’ të gjallë në fshat para se unë të dilja në gjyq. E hoqën edhe nga puna. Kujtonin se unë isha bashkëpunëtor”, rrëfen Sokrati për vështirësitë e familjes së tij pas ngjarjes. Nga tmerri pa fund kishin shpëtuar vetëm pasi ai ishte akuzuar dhe dënuar vetëm për shpërdorim detyre. Edhe pse gjykatësi kishte akorduar 8 vite heqje lirie, përfundimisht kjo për opinionin vërtetonte se Sokrat Biti nuk ishte një armik. Menjëherë më pas i ati kishte rifituar vendin e punës, te peshkimi, një zhvillim që i jepte mundësinë të shkonte në Tiranë, me ndonjë peshk të zgjedhur në çantë, për të kontaktuar miqtë e vjetër apo të rinj dhe për të kërkuar zbutje të dënimit të të birit. Gjithsesi dënimi përfundimtar për shpërdorim detyre i Sokratit mbetet 8 vite heqje lirie. Dhe nuk ishte i vetmi i ndëshkuar. Së bashku me të, nën të njëjtën akuzë absurde, të shpërdorimit të detyrës, përfundon në burg edhe Halit Bajrami, i infiltruar i Sigurimit të Shtetit në këtë grup, Kapllan Shehu, kryetari i Degës së Punëve të Brendshme në Lushnje, si dhe shefi i policisë, Fane Xhuveli, të cilët për fat të keq nuk u gjendën në detyrë ditën e ngjarjes. Për pasojë, në mungesë edhe të zv/shefit, Remzi Brixhi, që u vra nga Xhevdet Mustafa, e gjithë puna dhe organizimi i kishte rënë mbi shpatulla oficerit dezhurn të policisë së Lushnjes, Isuf Hoxha. “Kujtoj se Lenka Çuko, ish-anëtarja e Byrosë Politike nga Lushnja, i dërrmoi krejt me akuza këta dy drejtues të policisë, Kapllanin dhe Fanen. Kapllani për fatin e tij të keq ishte kunat i Kadri Hazbiut. Ishte një presion i fortë që reflektohej shumë nga populli”, rrëfen Sokrati.
Gjithsesi fati e sjell që pas 3 vitesh, 3 muajsh dhe 13 ditësh ish-polici i plazhit të Divjakës, që u mor peng nga Xhevdet Mustafa, të fitojë lirinë. Me një histori të madhe mbi shpatulla, për shkak të së cilës pagoi shtrenjtë, Sokrati nis punë në ndërmarrjen e peshkimit, më saktë i ati i lë vendin pasi del në pension. Fati e sjell që menjëherë pas ndërrimit të sistemeve, ai të ishte aq i zgjuar sa të ndërtonte një lokal në Divjakë, në qendër, që duket se gëzon klientelë të mirë. Në të njëjtën kohë ai shkon të punojë për 4 vite si emigrant në Itali, pikërisht atje nga ku u nisën në drejtim të Shqipërisë së izoluar tre njerëzit e armatosur që e mbajtën për 20 orë peng, duke shkaktuar një kasaphanë me 6 të vrarë, tre nga të cilët policë dhe një oficer ushtrie. Por Sokrati në Itali shkoi për të punuar, sigurisht. “Sot ju mbase nuk mund ta konceptoni. Por atëherë ishte një ngjarje e frikshme. Tashmë, që gjykoj ftohtë, opinioni im për ata të tre është se ishin krejt të çorientuar dhe të papërgatitur për atë që kishin marrë përsipër të bënin. Kishin me vete pasaporta malazeze dhe kuptohet se në rastin më të parë do bëheshin të dyshimtë. Nga ana tjetër atyre nuk u punoi mendja të përdornin uniformat e policëve që vranë. Të veshur me uniforma të tilla, ata kishin për të shkuar për dy orë në Tiranë. Ndërsa Xhevdeti nuk m’u duk aspak inteligjent. Më ndryshe ai Haznedari, që ishte i egër dhe shumë i ndërsyer kundër regjimit. Ndërsa Halit Bajrami nuk fliste fare”, shton Sokrati në fund të rrëfimit.
Por nuk ka mbaruar. Teksa bisedës i vjen fundi ai ngutet të shtojë edhe diçka që duket e ka bërë të vuajë përbrenda për një kohë të gjatë. “Unë kurrë si kam pasur askujt ndonjë borxh. Më ka ardhur shumë keq për ata djem që u vranë, por nuk kisha asnjë mundësi që t’i ndihmoja. Ishin në lule të moshës. Për fat të mirë askush nuk u vra për shkakun tim se do më mbetej peng dhe kjo më bën në një farë mënyre të ndihem i qetë shpirtërisht”, përfundon rrëfimin të shoqëruar me një lëvizje nga lart-poshtë të dorës, ish-polici i plazhit të Divjakës.


*Xhevdet Mustafa pranë Garibaldit e Gorkit në librin e Staten Island*

Duket në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës historia e inkursionit të guximshëm, por të dështuar të Xhevdet Mustafës drejt Shqipërisë së betonuar komuniste me qëllim për të vrarë Enver Hoxhën, nuk ka kaluar pa u vlerësuar. Dhe kjo pavarësisht faktit të biografisë së tij. Kështu, në një libër të autorit Thomas Matteo, botuar kohët e fundit për historinë e Staten Island, që është lagje e Nju Jorkut, emri i Xhevdet Mustafës gjendet pranë atij të shkrimtarit të njohur ruso-sovjetik Maksim Gorki, politikanit dhe udhëheqësit të mirënjohur italian, Xhuzepe Garibaldit, por edhe pranë emrit të Don Antonio de Santa Anna-s, lider politik meksikan, që u zgjodh 11 herë si president i këtij vendi. Që të gjithë këta personazhe të veçantë, sipas hartuesit të librit, e kanë përdorur lagjen Staten Island për t’i shpëtuar persekutimit, ose më shkurt, për t’u fshehur. Në historinë e së njëjtës lagje, pranë atij të Mustafës, por për të tjera vlera janë edhe emrat e sipërmarrësve të fuqishëm si Cornelius Vanderbilt, Donald Trump, Charles Goodyear dhe Daniel Tompkins. Po kështu fare pranë emrit të shqiptarit, gjenden edhe emrat e shkrimtarëve të famshëm, Henry Wadsworth Longfellow, Henry David Thoreau dhe Ralph Waldo Emerson, të cilët në periudha të ndryshme kohore kanë jetuar në Staten Island.

_Panorama
30/08/2008_

----------


## Kreksi

*“Unë, polici i plazhit 20 orë peng, në duar të Xhevdet Mustafës”*

Nga i dërguari ynë në Divjakë, Ferdinand Dervishi

Deri në ditën kur në Divjakë zbarkoi grupi i Xhevdet Mustafës, polici i plazhit, Sokrat Biti, kishte kaluar një jetë të qetë. Madje të këndshme, krahasuar me atë të bashkëmoshatarëve të tjerë, të cilëve u binte bretku arave të kooperativës bujqësore. I ati, një peshkatar i vjetër, ia kishte dalë mbanë, për shkak të profesionit, të kishte miq të fortë, madje kreun e listës e zinte dora vetë Kadri Hazbiu, njeri i besuar i pushtetit dhe ministër me potencë në atë kohë. Për këto arsye e kishte pasur të lehtë të futej në radhët e policisë, edhe pse pa arsimin e lartë përkatës. Kështu që, për Sokrat Bitin 25-vjeçar, edhe dita e zezë e 25 shtatorit të vitit 1982, kishte nisur me pamje të mbarë, si gjithë të tjerat. Xhiro në det me skaf për të surveijuar plazhistët tamam në rolin e një baywatch-i dhe më tej në dispozicion të zv/shefit të policisë së Lushnjës, Remzi Brixhit, të cilit i ishte futur keqas krimbi i peshkimit. “Atë ditë në barkë ishim katër vetë. Nga të cilët Xhevdet Mustafa vrau tre. Shkruajnë qorrazi nëpër gazeta, kur thonë se në plazh, në Divjakë, janë vrarë vetëm dy policë”, nis rrëfimin krejt i preokupuar për çdo fjalë e frazë që artikulon Sokrat Biti. Tashmë pronar i një lokali të mbarë në mes të Divjakës, Sokrati rrezaton sërish pamjen e një njeriu me fat. Por përgjatë qetësisë së mënyrës së rrëfimit lexohen edhe pasojat e një jete krejt të vështirë, të ndryshuar, madje të përmbysur me rrapëllimë, menjëherë pas kësaj ngjarjeje të pazakontë, që e përfshiu në vorbullën e vet me shumë gjak të derdhur. Pasi pak kohë pas saj, krejt papritur, strukturat e drejtësisë së atëhershme, e akuzuan për shpërdorim të detyrës dhe më tej e arrestuan e dënuan me 8 vjet heqje lirie. Një situatë e vështirë dhe e frikshme, ku nuk mundën të futeshin e të ndërhynin as miqtë e fuqishëm të familjes. “Më akuzonin se unë nuk e kisha bërë mirë detyrën ndaj Atdheut, pasi nuk i isha hedhur në fyt Xhevdet Mustafës, që ta vrisja bashkë me të tjerët. Ndërsa unë, në momentin kur Xhevdeti na korri me automatik, isha vetëm me brekë plazhi...”, shqipton Sokrati gjithmonë shumë serioz. 

*Masakra në plazh*

Sipas rrëfimit të Sokrat Bitit, atë mesditë, në barkën e tij me motor, veç kolegut të punës, Sazan Zekës, ishte edhe zv/shefi i Policisë së Lushnjës, Remzi Brixhi dhe një punonjës i policisë së Rendit, Engjëll Agalliu. Nga të gjithë, vetëm Sokrati ishte pa uniformë, madje vetëm me një palë pantallona të shkurtra plazhi. Pikërisht këtë rastësi fatlume Sokrati sot e kësaj dite vazhdon ta quajë fat të madh. Thotë se prej veshjes, aspak të ngjashme me uniformën e policit, e ka jetën. Ndërsa, sipas tij, të gjithë të tjerët Xhevdet Mustafa i sharroi me automatik, vetëm sepse ishin të veshur me uniforma blu.
“Ishte një ditë e zakonshme shtatori, madje bënte nxehtë. Si fillim bëmë xhiro në plazh, më pas morëm udhën për te ndërmarrja e peshkimit në Karavasta. Remziu, zv/shefi e kishte fiksim peshkimin. Mjaft të shihte peshq, qoftë edhe të kapur nga të tjerët, dhe kënaqej. Në kthim, sapo dolëm nga kanali që bashkon lagunën me detin, Engjëlli dhe Sazani vendosën të bënin një kontroll të zonës. Që të kuptohemi, saktësisht zbritën për të bërë dy punë në të njëjtën kohë, pasi të tilla ishin kohërat. Deti shpesh nxirrte në breg bidonë të formateve të ndryshëm që për ne shqiptarët nëse i gjenim, përbënin pasuri të madhe. Zbritën nga barka dhe u nisën në jug, gjithmonë pa u larguar nga bregu. Më thanë edhe mua të shkoja me ta, por të ecja përgjatë bregut nuk më pëlqente, kështu që refuzova. Që nga ky moment nuk i pashë më në jetën time. Ndërsa unë me zv/shefin nisëm të shtynim kohën në breg, madje dikur hodhëm nja dy grepa në ujë”, nis rrëfimin për ditën më të vështirë të jetës së vet Sokrat Biti. I njëjti thotë me bindje se do ta mësonte shumë kohë më pas se dy policët që iu larguan bregut, ishin vrarë nga Xhevdet Mustafa. “Nuk dëgjuam asnjë zhurmë arme, asgjë të dyshimtë. Vetëm pas rreth 30 minutash, kur pothuaj ishim bërë gati të shkonim që t’i kërkonim Engjëllin me Sazanin në drejtimin nga ikën, shohim të vijnë në drejtimin tonë tre burra. Në asnjë çast nuk dyshuam se ata mund të ishin diversantë, siç i quanim në atë kohë. Në ato vite ngjarjet e ngjashme me këtë ishin shumë të vjetra dhe personalisht unë i kisha parë vetëm nëpër filma”, vazhdon ish-polici i plazhit të Divjakës. Më pas atë do ta shokonte krejt ajo që do të ndodhte. Aq shumë, sa në rrëfimin e mëtejmë veprimet e Sokratit duket sikur të jenë si të një njeriu që vepron si somnambul. “Me t’u afruar në largësinë rreth 5-7 metra njerëzit përballë nxorën ca automatikë të shkurtër dhe i kërkuan zv/shefit të dorëzohej. Por ndërsa Remziu ende nuk kishte mbledhur mendjen, njëri, ai që ishte para të tjerëve, më i riu dhe më trupmadhi, e qëlloi me breshëri. Pashë Remziun të binte te këmbët e mia i kruspullosur nga dhimbja dhe u mpiva. Nuk arriti të nxirrte asnjë fjalë nga goja. Që nga ky moment sikur u shkëputa nga realiteti. Gjithçka nisi të më dukej sikur të isha në një ëndërr...”, shpjegon Sokrati momentin e parë të përballjes me grupin e Xhevdet Mustafës.

*Peng dhe udhërrëfyes   *  

“Njeriu në krye të grupit nuk qëlloi mbi mua, mbase për shkak se isha vetëm me të mbathura plazhi, mbase sepse mendoi se nuk isha polic, por ka shumë mundësi që në ato rrethana t’iu jetë dashur një udhërrëfyes. Dukej qartë se ata e kishin një problem. Kujtoj vetëm se i pari prej tyre, ai që më pas do të pajisej në mendjen time edhe me emrin Xhevdet Mustafa, më pyeti se përse ishim aty. Iu përgjigja si i mpirë se donim të gjuanim peshk dhe ka të ngjarë që edhe kjo përgjigje ‘e saktë’ të më ketë zgjatur jetën”, rrëfen i njëjti. Sipas Sokratit, tre burrat kishin me vete vetëm një çantë, të cilën ia dhanë atij vetë ta mbante, duket sepse dëshironin të ishin sa më të lirshëm në veprimet e tyre. Më tej, pasi e kishin “instruktuar” Sokratin të mos i shkonte mendja të ndërmerrte ndonjë aventurë, – një instruktazh që shoqërohej me tundjen e pistoletave në drejtim të tij, – të gjithë së bashku ishin futur në varkë për të kaluar në anën tjetër të kanalit që lidh detin me lagunën e Karavastasë. “Më vonë e kam kuptuar se ata morën me vete vetëm pjesën më të lehtë të pajimeve, se të tjerat i kishin lënë të fshehura në rërë atje ku kishin kaluar natën. Mbase atje ku lanë të vrarë dy shokët tanë, Engjëllin dhe Sazanin”, rrëfen Sokrati.
Duket vonesa dhe ngatërresa në vendzbarkim, e tre njerëzve që kishin ardhur me qëllim të vrisnin Enver Hoxhën, u kishte hedhur në erë atë pjesë të planit që kërkonte pajime për t’u ngjitur në ndërtesa të larta, granata për të shkaktuar panik e të tjera sende të domosdoshme për një ekip komandosh të armatosur. Pajime që ishin gjetur më pas të groposura. “Në çantën që unë mbaja me kalimin e kohës mësova se gjendeshin tre automatikë të shkurtër, fishekë e ushqime. Pasi kaluam kanalin u futëm në pyll. Shumë shpejt mu krijua ideja se ata e njihnin zonën dhe nuk kishin probleme me orientimin. Ndërsa aty duket ishin bllokuar për shkak të kanalit të thellë. Vazhduam të ndiqnim rrugën e asfaltuar që kalon mes pishave të plazhit të Divjakës, natyrisht duke ecur paralel me të. Dikur dëgjuam një zhurmë. Xhevdeti u fsheh pas një pishe me pistoletën ngritur mbi kokë, ndërsa dy të tjerët, duke më vënë mua përpara, u futën në pyll. Dëgjova një dialog të shkurtër që përfundoi me refuzim. Xhevdeti i tha dikujt që ecte me biçikletë që të ndalonte, por duket ai nuk u bind. Një çast më pas dëgjova zhurmën e mbytur të pistoletës me silenciator të Xhevdetit dhe tjetrin të rrëzohej nga biçikleta me një britmë. E kishte vrarë. Më pas do të mësoja se viktima ishte një i njohuri im, Vlash Përboti, punëtor ne pyjore. Faji i vetëm i të cili ishte se po kalonte në vendin e gabuar, në kohën e gabuar”, rrëfen ish-polici i marrë peng.
Sipas të njëjtit, pasi kishin lënë pas brezin me pisha, tre njerëzit e armatosur kishin ndalur për ti dhënë një bluzë Sokratit. “Isha lakuriq nga mesi e lart dhe më dhanë bluzën që të dukesha më serioz, për më tepër në këtë kohë po binte edhe mbrëmja. Kujtoj se ata të tre ishin veshur thjeshtë me atlete sportive, pantallona xhins e bluza verore pambuku. Nuk binin shumë në sy. Deri në afërsi të Divjakës ndoqëm rrugën e asfaltuar, por me të mbërritur pranë shtëpive të para, devijuam majtas duke dalë nëpër ara. Ndërkohë kishte rënë nata dhe kujtoj se rrugës pothuaj nuk u këmbyem me askënd. Deri në afërsi të Rrogozhinës ecëm paralel me rrugën e makinave duke u shmangur gjithmonë kontakteve të mundshme me njerëz. Kujtoj se sërish ecja sikur të isha në ëndërr. Se nuk ndjeva asnjë lloj lodhjeje me gjithë rrugën e gjatë që vazhdoi pothuaj gjatë gjithë natës, se dhimbjet nga dëmtimet në këmbët e pambuluara, qoftë nga gjembat e ferrave, nuk i ndieja fare”, rrëfen Sokrati duke vazhduar të përsërisë se ngjarjet i ishin shkarkuar aq fort në mendje, saqë me siguri e kishin lënë gjysmë të mpirë. “Në ato kohëra situata të tilla realizoheshin vetëm nëpër filma, kurse ne në Divjakë flinim natën me dyert hapur. Nuk e priste askush një tmerr të tillë. Gjatë gjithë kohës kam qenë si i goditur dhe në asnjë rast nuk munda të ftillohesha e të mendoja një rrugëzgjidhje. Më thoshin të drejtohesha majtas, andej shkoja, më thoshin djathtas, e zbatoja me përpikëri”, shkoqit Sokrati. Gjithsesi ai kujton edhe copëza të bisedave mes tre njerëzve të armatosur që flisnin një shqipe të rëndë, kujton se në shumë raste ata merreshin vesh në gjuhën angleze dhe se atij vetë dikur iu mbush mendja se nuk ishte Xhevdet Mustafa, ai trupmadhi që e hiqte shpejt këmbëzën, kreu i grupit, por një tjetër, për të cilin më pas do të mësonte se quhej Sabaudin Haznedari. “Dukej që këtë Sabaudinin e dëgjonin ata të tjerët. Gjithmonë fjalën e fundit e thoshte ai. Ndërkohë Halit Bajrami nuk fliste fare, ndërsa Xhevdeti vetëm miratonte argumentet e Sabaudinit”, rrëfen ish-polici i plazhit.
Pas disa orësh udhëtim në këmbë, të gjithë mbërrijnë në Qafën e Sokolit, në afërsi të Rrogozhinës, në jug të saj, pranë urave mbi Shkumbin. Aty, duke e bërë me radhë, ata bien të flenë, ndërkohë që plani, për të cilin kishin rënë dakord që më parë, ishte që në mëngjes të hipnin në trenin e parë që nisej drejt Tiranës.        

*Krisma në stacionin e trenit*

“Në mëngjes herët, iu drejtuam stacionit të trenit në Rrogozhinë. Në këtë kohë kishte filluar qarkullimi i makinave dhe njerëzve. Kujtoj se sapo iu afruam stacionit të trenit, Xhevdeti lidhi me një copë tel dorën time me tijën. Një veprim që e shoqëroi sërish me kërcënime, nëse do të flisja apo mundohesha të largohesha. Gjatë gjithë kohës më mbante para vetes duke me përsëritur se do të më vriste po të bëja qoftë një lëvizje të gabuar”, tregon Sokrati momentet më të vështira që ka përjetuar. Thotë në vazhdim se në afërsi të Rrogozhinës, krejt të alarmuar, që të gjithë kaluan në një postbllok policie dhe se policët, ose të përgjumur, ose krejt të painstruktuar, nuk dyshuan për asgjë. “Po në hyrje të Rrogozhinës dëgjova Sabaudinin të shante sistemin komunist. Ai e shprehte hapur pakënaqësinë ndaj regjimit. Sipas tij Rrogozhina nuk kishte ndryshuar edhe pas 20 vitesh që kishin kaluar që nga arratisja e tij jashtë vendit. Kujtoj se tha një batutë pak a shumë të tillë: Kështu e lashë, kështu e gjeta këtë vend të mallkuar”, rrëfen ish-polici që betohet sërish, se të paktën për sa kohë ai u qëndroi pranë, kreu i grupit nuk ishte aspak Xhevdet Mustafa, por Sabaudini.
“Për fat të shumëkujt dhe për fatin e keq të tyre, në stacion ata mbërritën vonë për të marrë trenin për në Tiranë, pasi ai ishte nisur. Në atë kohë të vitit sapo kishte ndryshuar orari i trenave dhe ata, duket, nuk e kishin këtë informacion. Kështu që u detyruan të prisnin një tjetër tren. Kujtoj se kur u afruam te stacioni, pa më zgjidhur, Xhevdeti u drejtua te disa bunkerë të vendosur stivë, që prisnin të ngarkoheshin në të djathtë të godinës. Te bunkerët ata fshehën çantën dhe vendosën të ndaheshin në dy grupe. Unë me Xhevdetin nuk lëvizëm nga vendi, kurse Sabaudini dhe Haliti, që morën me vete vetëm pistoletat, u futën në stacion. Koha po kalonte. Kujtoj se në këtë moment për herë të parë e kam zgjidhur gjuhën duke i kërkuar Xhevdetit që të shkoja në banjë, por ai reagoi negativisht, ndërsa unë nuk këmbëngula”, rrëfen Sokrati.
Me të mësuar se treni për në Tiranë ishte nisur, tre njerëzit e armatosur bëjnë plan që të presin tjetrin, por duket e teprojnë në sigurinë e tyre. Për më tepër duket ata nuk bëjnë llogari se gjetja e kufomave që kishin lënë pas do të kishin provokuar ngritjen në alarm të gjithë zonës. Ishte koha kur funksiononin forcat vullnetare, dhe organizimi ishte i tillë, që sapo të jepej alarmi, ato të armatoseshin e të zinin pikat kyçe në më pak se 1 orë...
(vijon nesër)

*Xhevdet Mustafa, historia e rrëfyer prej njeriut që e mbajti si udhërrëfyes*

Në fund të shtatorit 1982, mediat propagandistike të Shqipërisë komuniste trumbetuan si sukses të radhës, shkatërrimin në kohë rekord të një “bande kriminelësh”, që kishte zbarkuar nga deti me qëllim për të përmbysur “pushtetin popullor”. Emri i kreut të grupit, Xhevdet Mustafa, u nxi aq shumë, sa nisi të shërbente për të trembur fëmijët. Natyrisht që e vërteta edhe këtë radhë u mbajt larg popullit. Strukturat e Sigurimit të Shtetit punuan fort që gjithë çfarë ndodhi të kthehej në favor të pushtetit dhe ia arritën. Por cila ishte e vërteta e misionit të këtij grupi njerëzish të armatosur, që guxuan të futeshin në Shqipërinë e blinduar komuniste? Hetuesit, tashmë larg autocensurës, thonë se qëllimi i vetëm i grupit të armatosur ishte të vriste Enver Hoxhën me synim që pas kësaj të mbërrihej në ndryshimin e sistemit politik. Të paktën ky variant ende mbetet me baza të forta. Por ç’ndodhi në të vërtetë në datat 25 dhe 26 shtator 1982. Historia e parë nga jashtë, është shkruar e rishkruar disa herë. Por këtë radhë “Panorama” do të servirë diçka ndryshe. Do servirë historinë e këtyre dy ditëve të vëzhguara nga ish-polici i plazhit të Divjakës, Sokrat Biti, i cili u mor dhe u mbajt peng nga Xhevdet Mustafa për 20 orë. I bindur të flasë për herë të parë për këtë histori, ai rrëfen me detaje gjithçka që nga momenti kur përballë iu shfaq njeriu i tmerrshëm trupmadh (Xhevdet Mustafa), salutimi i parë i të cilit ishte një breshëri automatiku në gjoksin e kolegut të Sokrat Bitit, që gjendej një pëllëmbë larg.

*Xhevdet Mustafa*
Xhevdet Mustafa, banor në Durrës, ishte larguar nga Shqipëria më 1964 duke përfunduar në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. Krijon familje dhe bëhet baba i dy fëmijëve. Ka pasur të dhëna se merrej me trafik droge në sasi të mëdha dhe se për këtë shkak ndiqej nga FBI-ja. Po kështu të dhënat e kohës pohojnë se, për t’i shpëtuar drejtësisë, ai fshihej në Evropë. Kur erdhi në Shqipëri ishte 42 vjeç, i shëndetshëm dhe i fuqishëm fizikisht. Para se të zbarkonte në Shqipëri, sipas disa dëshmive Xhevdet Mustafa ishte stërvitur nga ana ushtarake. Qëllimi kryesor i grupit të tij ishte që të eliminohej Enver Hoxha e gjitha kjo sipas instruktazheve të agjenturave të huaja, të pretenduara si CIA amerikane dhe UDB-ja jugosllave.   

*Halit Bajrami*
Halit Bajrami kishte ikur nga Shqipëria së bashku me shokun e fëmijërisë, Sabaudin Haznedarin më 1951. Kishte qenë partizanë gjatë Luftës në përbërje të çetës së Pezës. Më 1951, teksa ishte duke kryer detyrën e zv/shefit të Korpusit Ushtarak të Korçës, debaton me Rita Markon, në këtë kohë Sekretar i Parë i Partisë së Punës në Korçë. Pas problemeve me Rita Markon ai vjen të Tiranë të takojë Kryeministrin Mehmet Shehu, por ky nuk i jep të drejtë. Nga frika e ndëshkimit ai mendon të largohet nga Shqipëria. Kur u kthye, më 1982, ishte 51 vjeç, jetonte në Zelandën e Re dhe ishte i martuar me dy fëmijë. Gjatë kohës që jetonte në Zelandën e Re ai ishte rekrutuar si bashkëpunëtor i Sigurimit të Shtetit.

*Sabaudin Haznedari*
Sabaudin Haznedari, kishte moshë të përafërt me mikun e tij Halit Bajrami, me të cilin dhe u largua nga Shqipëria në vitin 1951. Ai qëndroi për një kohë në Itali dhe më tepër në Turqi. Edhe Haznedari për një fare kohe kishte qenë partizan, por në çetën e Dibrës. Nisur nga dëshmitë e ndryshme vërtetohet se ai ishte drejtuesi i vërtetë i grupit, që më 1982 zbarkoi në Shqipëri për të vrarë Enver Hoxhën. Sipas të dhënave të Halit Bajramit, Haznedari dhe Xhevdet Mustafa ishin njohur më 1975 në dasmën e Leka Zogut në Madrid të Spanjës. Sipas të njëjtit, pas këtij takimi kishte nisur organizimi dhe krijimi i grupeve, që do të vepronin si komando për t’u futur në Shqipëri me qëllim tentativat për ndryshimin e sistemit politik.

_Panorama
29/8/2008_

----------


## Renea88

duke lexuar kujtimet e atyre qe u perballen me grupin e XHEVDET MUSTAFES DHE SHOKEVE TE TIJ NE 192 te bien ne sy disa kontradikta...ndonese ate vit isha vetem 16 vjecar  perjetuam te gjithe ardhjen e Grupit diversant, shpartallimin  e tij si dhe pame te dokumentuara ne muzeun e MPBse pjese nga veshjet dhe armet e tij, si dhe nje fotografi te xhevdetit te vrare, ku dukej vec fytyra e gjakosur dhe nje pjese e shpatullave.....:
kush ishin antaret e Grupit:

Sabaudin Haznedari- ish partizan, kuader ushtrie i arratisur kthehet ne shqiperi ne moshen 51 vjecare, vritet ne Rrogozhine

Halit Bajrami, - dhe ky ish partizan, kuader i sigurimit te ushtrise , dorezohet ne rrogozhine dhe pisi deshmon pro pushtetit ne gjygjin kunder kadri hazbiut kthehet ne Zelanden e re.

Xhevdet Mustafa, i ikur nga Durresi, jetonte ne Amerike, 42 vjecar, duke ju referuar kujtimeve te atyre qe e njihnin merrej ne Amerike me aktivitete ilegale perfshi trafikun e Kokaines per te cilin ishte ne gjyq te hapur ne USA

duke perndjekur ngjarjen te lindin disa pyetje:

pse qellon grupi mbi cdo person qe i perballet ne rruge pa asnje lloj paralajmerimi?
Si ish ushtatrake te pergatitur Haznedari dhe Bajrami e dinin qe cdo perplasje e tille me arme do te linte gjurme qe conin ne zbulimin e Grupit.
Nderkohe qe pylli i divjakes me dendesine e tij te jepte mundesi te fshiheshe e ti shmangeshe syrit te cdo kalimtari apo polici.

Pse vendosin te marrin trenin ne Rrogozhine kur ne tren ka me dhjetra njerez qe mund ti dallojne e zbulojne.
Rrembimi i nje kamjoni apo makine do ishte shume me i thjeshte dhe zhdukja e nje shoferi perbente me pak veshtiresi zbulimi sesa te vraret e shumte qe grupi dukej sikur i linte prapa qellimisht.

Pse u nda Haznedari nga Mustafa dhe sejcili kerkoi te mbrohej thjesht duke zene nje pozicion luftimi diku apo duke ikur? Grupet  e stervitura i lene vetes gjithmone nje rruge kthimi hapur neqoftese plani prishet dhe dalin veshtiresi te reja.

Si ka mundesi qe Haznedari si ish unshtarak kuadro i zbulimit futet ne Bunker pa rrugedalje dhe vritet pas disa minutash nga forcat vullnetare?
Pse nuk i bashkangjitet Mustafes.

Pse Mustafa devijon drejtimin pasi merr makinen peng dhe futet ne shtepine me te vecuar te fshatit nga ku dalja nuk do te ishte kurre me e mundshme? Pse nuk vazhdon rrugen me ate makine ne drejtim te Tiranes per te permbushur misionin apo te kthehet prapa qe te ndihmoje haznedarin e rrethuar e te largohen?
a i kishte mbushur hundet me Kokaine dhe nuk dinte c bente kur erdhi ne shqiperi?


Duke lexuar kujtimet e atyre qe takuan Xhevdet Mustafen flitet se ai kishte veshur nje bluze te zeze vpambuku verore ne momentin kur u vra dhe kjo deshmohet nga dy - tre vete. Ndersa ne Muzeun e MPBse ishe vene bluza e cXhevdetit te vrare dhe kjo ishte e mbaj mend si tani ne NGJYREN GRI te hapur!!, e coptuar nga plumbat dhe kjo ishte dhe ne fotogragine e te vrarit me koke te coptuar nga plumbi e gjak qe i kishin bashkangjitur pashaportes se tij.

Duke lexuar kujtimet e drejtorit te policanit qe flet per armen e xhevdetit flitet per automatikun e markes angleze Brenn qe xhevdeti e kish me vete i riprodhuar me emrin automatiku i xhevdetit.....nderkohe qe automatiku i tipit mitroloz i lehte dore me dy kembeza Brenn eshte i madh, automatiku i Xhevdetit qe ishte vene me pas ne muzeum ishte i kromuar i njejte me automatikun qe perdor skuadra ne filmin serial amerikan A-Team, prodhim Belg!



Kush ishte me te vertete Xhevdet mustafa

ishin halit bajrami dhe sabaudin  haznedari vertet apo u perdoren keto dy emra nga dikush tjeter........ku shkuan eshtrat e tyre dhe a jane gjetur?

----------


## Renea88

ku u groposen eshtrat e Xhevdetit dhe a jane gjetur sot?

Po te Haznedarit?

Nqse grupi ishte pergatitur nga UDB ja apo CIA atehere ku ishte armatimi i plote, pushka snajper etj hartat me rrugen e planifikuar, plani B nqse plani A deshton apo deraje te tjera nga ana strategjike shume te rendesishme qe i duhen nje komandoje te tille.

----------


## Renea88

*“Banda e Xhevdet Mustafës, kurth i Sigurimit për Kadri Hazbiun”*

 “Banda e Xhevdet Mustafës mori në qafë Kadri Hazbiun. 

AFRIM IMAJ/ RAJMONDA MOISIU

I gjithë skenari mbi të cilin ishte ngritur, synonte asgjësimin misterioz të tij”
Përkundër opinionit zyrtar në Shqipëri rreth bandës së bujshme, që zbarkoi në vendin tonë, në vjeshtën e vitit ‘82, për herë të parë zbulohet një profil tjetër i misionit dhe qëllimeve të saj. Në vijim të rrëfimit të tij, një nga miqtë e Xhevdet Mustafës i cili hezitoi t’i bashkëngjitej aventurës për të desantuar në Shqipëri, tregon rrethanat e vërteta në të cilat u ideua një mision i tillë. Ai shpërfill interpretimin që i është bërë në atë kohë e në vijim motiveve mbi bazën e të cilave u ngrit kjo bandë terroriste, që do të mësynte në vendin tonë. Në gjykimin e tij, bandën e Xhevdet Mustafës e ngriti dhe e thirri Sigurimi i Shtetit për nevojat e veta djallëzore. Sa për atentatin ndaj Enver Hoxhës, kjo për të nuk ka qenë gjë tjetër, por vetëm një alibi e Policisë Sekrete. Ish-miku i Xhevdet Mustafës hedh poshtë çdo deponim sipas të cilit, banda ishte një nismë e Kadri Hazbiut për të realizuar një grusht shteti pas vetëvrasjes së Mehmet Shehut. Më shumë se kaq, për të misioni i bandës kishte për qëllim djegien, zhdukjen e Kadri Hazbiut nëpërmjet krijimit të situatave të papritura, që do të përvijoheshin pas mësymjes së Xhevdet Mustafës dhe shokëve të tij në vjeshtën e vitit ‘82 në territorin shqiptar. Më herët, miku i kreut të bandës që vazhdon të jetojë në SHBA ka rrëfyer për portretin e vërtetë të Xhevdet Mustafës, si njeri i trafiqeve të kundërligjshme dhe mjeshtër i sigurimit së të ardhurave në rrugë kriminale. Kur shumëkush e lidh protagonizmin e tij në këtë bandë me suporte politike të caktuara, miku i Xhevdetit thotë se parimi i tij ishte vetëm përfitimi i të hollave, për të cilat Xhevdet Mustafa ishte i papërmbajtshëm dhe nuk kishte kurrfarë principesh. Ndërkaq, miku i kapos që zbarkoi me bandën e tij në vitin ‘82 në Shqipëri pohon se Halit Bajrami i mbijetuari i vetëm i kësaj bande ka qenë misionari i Sigurimit të Shtetit dhe pasi ka bërë aksionin, është riatdhesuar nën sigurinë e Policisë Sekrete shqiptare në Zelandën e Re atje ku ka jetuar prej vitesh...
Nga gjithë banda e Xhevdet Mustafës mundi të mbijtojë Halit Bajrami. E keni njohur ju atë?
Halit Bajramin nuk e kam njohur. Emrin e tij e kam dëgjuar pas asaj që ndodhi gjatë zbarkimit të bandës së Xhevdet Mustafës në Shqipëri. Fillimisht, më ka çuditur dëshmia e tij, po më vonë, atëherë kur Sigurimi i Shtetit e mori në mbrojtje dhe e riktheu sërish në Zelandën e Re aty ku kishte qenë rezidenca e tij, kuptova diçka me misionin e tij në atë bandë...
Dhe ndani të njëjtin mendim me të...
Është krejt e kundërta e atyre që ka dëshmuar Halit Bajrami.
Halit Bajrami thotë se gjithçka ishte një operacion i ideuar dhe i organizuar nga UDB-ja...
Asnjëherë nuk ka qenë kjo. UDB-ja vërtetë ka qenë e interesuar prej vitesh për destabilizim të Shqipërisë, sidomos në periudhën e ngjarjeve të Kosovës të vitit ‘81, por me bandën e Xhevdet Mustafës nuk ka lidhje fare.
Gjatë hetimeve Halit Bajrami dëshmon për udhëzimet dhe porositë që ka marrë nga Peter Paviçi, zbuluesi i Beogradit në Romë...
Nuk e di historinë e këtij njeriu, po druaj se mund të jetë ndonjë alibi e ngritur nga mjeshtrit e Sigurimit...
Pra, këmbëngulni se nuk është UDB-ja regjisorja e kësaj bande...
Jo se them unë, por kështu është e vërteta. Xhevdeti nuk kishte lidhje me UDB-në. Ndoshta, ndonjëri nga ata që e ndoqën në aventurën e tij, mund të ketë pasur lidhje me zbulimin jugosllav, po në rastin e këtij operacioni nuk ka gisht UDB-ja...
Sipas jush Xhevdet Mustafa u nis për të vrarë Enver Hoxhën i shtyrë nga lekët e shumta që ju premtuan. Dini gjë kush do ta paguante këtë faturë?
Unë di të them se Xhevdeti këtë do ta bënte për lekë, ashtu si vepronte edhe herë të tjera, ku rrezikonte shumë për të përfituar shumë. Fitimin e kishte bërë qëllim në vetvete...
Po kush do ta paguante në këtë rast?
Ata që e porositën, miqtë e tij, ata që ishin të interesuar për ta hedhur në Shqipëri. Më saktë ata që e donin patjetër një bujë të jashtëzakonshme në Tiranë në atë periudhë.
A keni parasysh këtu njerëzit e legalitetit në SHBA, mik i të cilëve ai ishte...
Nuk besoj se Xhevdeti do të ndërmerrte një aventurë të tillë me porosinë e miqve të tij të legalitetit. Mbi të gjitha ai e dinte xhepin e tyre. Jo, jo, nuk ka lidhje kjo aventurë me Legalistët e Amerikës...
Është folur që Xhevdet Mustafa është takuar me Leka Zogun para këtij operacioni diversionist në Shqipëri...
Është e vërtetë që Xhevdet Mustafa është takuar me Leka Zogun. Është takuar këtu në Amerikë, mesa di unë. Më ka thënë për këtë vetë Xhevdeti. Po nuk ka lidhje fare operacioni i tij në Shqipëri me Leka Zogun. Jo, jo, nuk ka lidhje...
Atëherë kush ishte pas Xhevdet Mustafës, kush ishte i interesuar për aventurën e tij në Shqipëri?
Më vjen çudi që edhe pas kaq vitesh nuk thuhet e vërteta për atë që e futi Xhevdetin dhe miqtë e tij në këtë aventurë. Pra, për ata regjisorë që u duhej kjo situatë e turbullt në Shqipëri në atë kohë dramatike, kur sa kishte vrarë veten Mehmet Shehu.
Gjithsesi, ka një emër ai që e ftoi Xhevdetin në këtë aventurë...
Padyshim që ka një emër ai që e thirri Xhevdet Mustafën në këtë sipërmarrje të rrezikshme. Ka një emër dhe quhet Sigurimi i Shtetit. Atij i duhej alibia e bandës misterioze për të gjetur e shfarosur armiq të tjerë pas kryqëzimit të Mehmet Shehut.
Ju thoni pra, që ishte një kurth i Sigurimit të Shtetit...
Jo kurth, po një operacion i organizuar në mënyrën më të mistershme për ato qëllime që i duheshin...
Gjatë procesit gjyqësor Halit Bajrami ka dëshmuar se kjo bandë u thirr në ndihmë të Kadri Hazbiut...
Ka qenë krejt e kundërta. Misioni kryesor i bandës ishte pikërisht penalizmi i Kadri Hazbiut. Gjithçka e thënë nga Halit Bajrami për mesazhin që ajo do t’i çonte Kadri Hazbiut është një alibi misterioze. Me siguri që Kadri Hazbiu mund ta ketë kuptuar shumë vonë fillin e këtij lëmshi. Sidoqoftë, ai nuk mund ta ndryshonte rrjedhën e dramës që ishte strukturuar me shumë mjeshtëri. Banda në vetvete mori në qafë kot Kadri Hazbiun...
Të kthehemi pak te Xhevdeti. Në rrëfimet e tij Halit Bajrami ka dëshmuar se dikur ai është ndëshkuar nga drejtësia amerikane se ka dashur të vrasë presidentin e SHBA-së Roland Regan i paguar nga Kadafi i Libisë...
Ky është një mashtrim shumë i madh. Nuk e di ku e ka gjetur guximin ky zotëri për të hedhur këtë akuzë fantazmë. Nuk dua të merrem fare me këtë. Është e guximshme madje të merreni edhe ju në gazetë me këtë gënjeshtër të Halit Bajramit. Jam i sigurt që sa ta marrë vesh këtë informacion të rremë FBI, mund të nisë procedurat e saj. Nuk ia vlen fare të merresh me të tilla broçkulla, që gjithsesi, mund të sjellin telashe. 
vijon nesër...

*“Halit Bajrami ishte misionar i fshehtë i Policisë Sekrete”*

I mbijetuari i bandës së Xhevdet Mustafës jeton në Zelandën e Re. Miqtë e kreut të bandës, që zbarkoi në vjeshtën e vitit ‘82 në vendin tonë thonë se aty ka mbërritur me përkujdesjen e veçantë të Sigurimit të Shtetit, menjëherë pas dëshmive të tij në gjyqin e Kadri Hazbiut, ish-ministrit historik të policisë sekrete shqiptare. Madje, ata thonë se kanë edhe prova e dëshmi për këtë. “Halit Bajrami edhe sot jeton me lekët e Sigurimit të Shtetit në rezidencën e tij në kontinentin e largët”, shprehet miku i Xhevdet Mustafës. Ai do të vërë në vëmendje të opinionit mënyrën e fshehtë me të cilën u procedua për njeriun e mistershëm të kësaj bande. Halit Bajrami sipas tij, u kap gjatë asgjësimit të bandës terroriste dhe kur duhej të përgjigjej para ligjeve shqiptare për veprën kriminale, u strehua në hotelin 15-katësh në Tiranë(!) Dëshmoi në gjyqin e fshehtë të Kadri Hazbiut alibinë, që i thanë dhe pasi mori shpërblimin e premtuar, iku nga kishte ardhur. Për miqtë e Xhevdet Mustafës mbetet e çuditshme indiferenca e opinionit shqiptar, rreth misterit qëndrimit të Halit Bajramit në Shqipëri dhe faktit, pse nuk u ndëshkua penalisht si terrorist...


*Halit Bajrami: Xhevdeti kishte mesazh nga UDB për Hazbiun*

Me Peter Paviçin pata rastin të takohesha pak ditë para nisjes për në Shqipëri. Ai bënte detyrën e sekretarit të parë të ambasadës së Beogradit në Romë. Sabaudini kishte lënë takimin me të në restorantin Via-Markoni aty rreth orës 8:00 të mbrëmjes. Ai erdhi aty disa minuta para orës së caktuar. Ishte djalë i gjatë, burrë nja 40 vjeç, i hijshëm i veshur elegant. Puna e parë që bisedoi Peter Paviçi më pyeti mua për familjen teme, për punën teme, për shokët e mi në Zelandën e Re, për udhëtimin e gjatë që kishim bërë me erdh deri këtu. Ju falënderoj shumë, tha dhe bisedoi pak për Kosovën, duke thënë që gjendja aty është jashtëzakonisht alarmante dhe e ndezur. Pastaj shtoi se kishte dy vjet që kishte biseduar gjatë me Sabudinin për të përgatitur një grup të vogël që të hyjë në Shqipëri. Ndërkaq, pohoi se ndehej mirë që në grupin që kishte grumbulluar Sabaudini kishim dhe një njeri të stërvitur mirë. E kishte fjalën për Xhevdet Mustafën. Ai kishte krijuar një bindje se misioni që kishte projektuar ai me një njeri të tillë të vendosur e të stërvitur si Xhevdeti, do të mundej të realizohej me sukses. Në bisedë e sipër ai më pyeti nëse e njihja Kadri Hazbiun e Feçor Shehun. Për të, ata ishin dy nga miqtë e tij të fshehtë. Pastaj Paviçi iu rikthye sërish temës së Kosovës. Ai tha se, Jugosllavia kishte një problem shumë të madh lidhur me Kosovën. Të gjitha tensionet e turbullimet, atje, shtoi Paviçi, i ka shkaktuar Enver Hoxha. Në vijim, zbuluesi jugosllav duke u kthyer nga mua më tha se, kishte biseduar me Sabaudinin rreth një mesazhi që unë personalisht duhej t’ia jepja në dorë Kadri Hazbiut kur të shkonim në Tiranë dhe mu afrua për të ma sqaruar në detaje përmbajtjen e tij. “Kur ta takosh Kadri Hazbiun, shpjegoi Paviçi transmetoi gojarisht këtë porosi. Shpjegoi përbërjen e grupit, sqaroja mirë rolin e Xhevdet Mustafës si njeri i vendosur dhe i stërvitur nga CIA, si njeriu që do të futet në një mënyrë, ose në një tjetër për të vrarë Enver Hoxhën gjatë gjullurdisë që do të bëhet. Më tej, ai zbërtheu detajet e tjera, sipas të cilave pas vrasjes që do t’i bënte Xhevdet Mustafa Enverit, Kadri Hazbiu duhej të merrte pushtetin, gjithmonë në emër të partisë, me anën e puçit ushtarak. Të merrte shtetin në dorë e të pastronte elementët e tjerë kundërshtarë. Pika e dytë e mesazhit që do t’i transmetoja Kadri Hazbiut ishte që ai të organizonte koordinimin e veprimit të bandës me puçin ushtarak. Pika e tretë është, tha Paviçi, Kadri Hazbiu të caktojë ekzaktësisht vendin, kohën, ditën dhe mënyrën se si Xhevdet Mustafa do të vriste Enver Hoxhën. Pika e katër ishte ndërlidhja midis meje e Kadri Hazbiut, të cilën do ta mbaja unë e askush tjetër. Pika tjetër, sapo të merrte pushtetin Kadri Hazbiu do të merrte kontakte me ambasadën jugosllave në Tiranë. Petër Paviçi saktësoi se, në rast se nuk do të kishim asnjë mundësi me marrë kontakt me Kadri Hazbiun, nuk duhej të bënim asnjë veprim në Shqipëri, por do të dilnim nga Jugosllavia. 
Megjithëse të gjithë në grupin tonë shpreheshin të bindur për rolin e Xhevdet Mustafës, unë kisha krijuar ca rezerva për figurën e tij. Kur kisha qenë në Amerikë para nisjes për në Shqipëri dikush më kishte thënë për të se, ai kishte rënë dikur në burg për drogë po kishte mundur të dilte nga një garanci bankare një milion dollarësh. Po kështu, kisha dëgjuar se dikur Xhevdeti ishte paguar nga Kadafi i Libisë për t’i bërë një atentat Presidentit të SHBA-së Roland Regan. Të gjitha këto i kisha rezerva të brendshme.
Nejse, ndodhi që nisjen e bëmë me urdhrin e Peter Paviçit një ditë krejt papritur. Xhevdeti që na dha këtë porosi tha se duhej të shkonim shpejt, pasi shokët në Tiranë, Kadri Hazbiu dhe bashkëpunëtorët e tij ishin në rrezik. Mbërritëm... Viktima plot. Në Rrogozhinë rashë në dorën e forcave të sigurimit. Mua më çuan në polici, më lidhën këmbë e duar e po rrija aty. Isha i ulur në një karrige, kur nga korridori vjen një njeri me dorë në xhep e filloi të ecë përpara meje duke më sharë. Unë ngrita kokën, kur shikoj Kadri Hazbiun. Më hyri frika, se ne kishm për ta takuar këtë njeri, por po e takonim këtu, në një vend tjetër. Pasi më shau nja dy-tre minuta, iku. Pas dhjetë minutash, erdhi aty ministri i Brendshëm Hekuran Isai. Ai erdhi dhe më pyeti për identitetin e ku di unë çfarë. Më morën pastaj me makinë e më sollën në burgun e Tiranës. Kështu që mbaroi misioni që na dhanë jugosllavët për Kadri Hazbiun.

_Panorama
04/08/2008_

----------


## marolsi

*Mesazhi i UDB-së për Kadriun: Të vrasë Enverin e të marrë pushtetin*

_ “Me të mbërritur në Tiranë do të takonim Kadri Hazbiun. Unë do t’i transmetoja gojarisht një mesazh të rëndësishëm._ 

Afrim Imaj

 Që këtej do të niste aksioni politik. Do të vritej Enveri dhe Kadriu do të merrte pushtetin”Në shpjegimin e rrethanave që lidheshin me misionin e bandës terroriste të Xhevdet Mustafës, Halit Bajrami në dëshminë e tij në procesin gjyqësor të ’83, zbardh momentet kryesore të mesazhit që kishte marrë për t’ia transmetuar Kadri Hazbiut. I tërë qëllimi i këtij operacioni diversionist, sipas tij, kishte të bënte me realizimin e përmbysjes së madhe politike në Shqipëri. Peshën më të rëndësishme në këtë aventurë, pohon i mbijetuari i bandës terroriste, do ta kishte Xhevdet Mustafa, i cili do të asgjësonte me armë Enver Hoxhën. Që këtej gjithçka do të kishte vetëm një protagonist, Kadri Hazbiun, i cili pasi të merrte drejtimin e Partisë e të shtetit me anën e puçit do të bënte eliminimin e kundërshtarëve politikë. Deri këtu rrëfimi i Halit Bajramit shkon “kreshendo”. Madje si në asnjë rast tjetër, monologun e tij të gjatë nuk e ka ndërprerë për asnjë moment drejtuesi i seancës. Po situata nuk mund të shkojë e qetë deri në fund për mikun e Xhevdet Mustafës e të Peter Paviçit. Versioni i tij do të fillojë të shkërmoqet kur i jepet e drejta e ballafaqimit me të Kadri Hazbiut. Ai jo vetëm do ta shpërfillë me neveri rrëfenjën e Halit Bajramit, por do të krijojë një situatë të pafavorshme për kreun e akuzës i cili ka besuar se me provat e të mbijetuarit të bandës terroriste, Kadri Hazbiu do të dorëzohet përfundimisht. Gjithsesi, dialogët e Halit Bajramit me ish-ministrin e Brendshëm vazhdojnë në sallë për çaste të tëra... 
RRAPI MINO: Çfarë përmbante tjetër mesazhi që të tha Sabaudini për t’i dhënë Kadri Hazbiut?
HALIT BAJRAMI: Pika tjetër që më sqaroi Sabaudini ishte ndërlidhja midis meje e Kadri Hazbiut të cilën do ta mbaja unë, askush tjetër. Sipas tij, sapo të merrte pushtetin, Kadri Hazbiu do të vendoste kontakte me ambasadën jugosllave në Tiranë. Peter Paviçi na tha në rast se nuk do të kishim asnjë mundësi me marrë kontakt me Kadri Hazbiun, nuk duhej të bënim asnjë veprim në Shqipëri, por të dilnim nga Jugosllavia. Ai theksoi se s‘duhet të vrisnim njeri në Shqipëri se nuk na duhej gjakderdhja, se “duam një Shqipëri moderne që t‘i përshtatet popullit”. Këto ishin pak a shumë pikat që më tha Sabaudini mua për me ia transmetuar Kadriut...
ARANIT ÇELA: A ke ndonjë pyetje rreth kësaj Kadri Hazbiu?
KADRI HAZBIU: I pandehuri thotë që ka qenë vënë në shërbim të jugosllavëve, kështu. Eshtë vënë tani, apo ka qenë vënë më përpara në shërbim të tyre?
HALIT BAJRAMI: Tani….
KADRI HAZBIU: Përderisa u vure në shërbim të jugosllavëve, desha të të pyes, ke informuar organet e Sigurimit për ardhjen e kësaj bande?
HALIT BAJRAMI: Detyrat tona ishin ndarë në dy pjesë të veçanta shkurtimisht. Unë për bandën isha i lidhur me shokët e qendrës. Ata dinin çdo gjë me përjashtim të jugosllavëve. Ata nuk dijshin këtë që e bëra me ndërgjegjen time, me kokën time, me dijeninë time, që u lidha me jugosllavët. Unë kam takuar shokët në Paris dhe në Romë dhe ata e dinin për bandën, dinin për armatimin, dinin për çdo gjë tjetër që ne do të shkonim në Shqipëri. Dinin edhe emrin e Xhevdet Mustafës. Por nuk dinin që ne ishim të organizuar e të instruktuar.
KADRI HAZBIU: Një minutë. Ti a i vure në dijeni që ne do të nisemi për në Shqipëri me këto qëllime terroriste, pavarësisht domethënë, me urdhër të jugosllavëve apo pa urdhër të tyre. E informove Sigurimin për këtë?
HALIT BAJRAMI: Unë siç thashë, e informova Sigurimin se ne ishim një grup me katër vetë, Halit Bajrami, Xhevdet Musta, Fadil Kaceli dhe Sabaudi Haznedari. Qëllimi ynë ishte me shkue në Shqipëri për terror…
KADRI HAZBIU: Edhe një herë s‘e mbarova pyetjen, kështu ta kuptoj unë që ky i informoi organet e Sigurimit se do të vinin në Shqipëri me qëllime terrori. Dha datë…
ARANIT ÇELA: Dhatë datë?
HALIT BAJRAMI: Jo.
KADRI HAZBIU: Nuk ka dhënë, ju lutem të mbahet shënim, të shikohet dha pikë zbarkimi?
ARANIT ÇELA: Pikën e zbarkimit e dhe?
HALIT BAJRAMI: U thashë atyre që ne do të zbarkojmë mes dy pikave: në grykën ku derdhet Erzeni, ose afër Kavajës. Atje u dhashë atë drejtimin që ishte 40 gradë më duket, a 40 gradë e disa minuta.
KADRI HAZBIU: Të mbahet shënim se janë dokumentet atje, që ka dhënë pikë zbarkimi ekzakt, por edhe afat ekzakt? Tjetra për rrethanat e takimit me mua në Rrogozhinë. E takova në rrugë, apo në zyrë?
HALIT BAJRAMI: Në zyrë.
KADRI HAZBIU: Gënjen, nuk është e vërtetë...
HALIT BAJRAMI: Eshtë e vërtetë, le ta thotë ky të vërtetën atëherë...
KADRI HAZBIU: Të ka goditur njeri atje ty?
HALIT BAJRAMI: Të më kishte vrarë 600 herë ai njeriu që më goditi, nuk do ta kisha la hakun për krimet që bëmë kundër atdheut.
KADRI HAZBIU: Unë kam deklaruar qëndrimin tim ndaj kësaj bande. Kam thënë që është shpifje, është një provokacion i kurdisur nga ky dhe të tjerë.
ARANIT ÇELA: Çfarë nuk është e vërtetë këtu?
KADRI HAZBIU: Nuk është e vërtetë që kjo bandë të ketë pasur mesazh për mua, nuk është e mundur…
ARANIT ÇELA: Po nga e more vesh këtë?
KADRI HAZBIU: Di veten time që nuk kam qenë e nuk jam armik.
ARANIT ÇELA: Unë të pyes këtë Kadri Hazbiu, jugosllavët e bënë këtë,
po ti vetë je i sigurt, a e di që jugosllavët e bënë këtë bllof?
KADRI HAZBIU: Bllof mund të jetë, por realisht nuk është …
ARANIT ÇELA: Pse e merr absolute që jugosllavët nuk mund ta kenë drejtuar tek ti këtë bandë?
KADRI HAZBIU: Se kështu është e vërteta i nderuari kryetar...
ARANIT ÇELA: Pra, ti nuk e pranon që e kanë dërguar, e kanë adresuar tek ty këta jugosllavët...
KADRI HAZBIU: Po pse do ta dërgonin tek unë? Unë s‘jam armik. Të mbahen parasysh deponimet e tij, se i ka vonuar në hetuesi. Qysh nga koha e kapjes e deri në fund, unë kam parë se proceset e tij me këto deponime që janë marrë në maj të këtij viti (pra shumë vonë nga kapja e tij). Tani, si kanë evoluar, kërkoj që mundësisht të shikohet në kuadrin e së vërtetës, që ky është një provokacion i kurdisur me qëllim diskreditimi ndaj meje. Ky thotë se është thirrur nga Sabaudini, ose njërën e tjetrën. Thotë që jugosllavi ka vajtur e ka takuar atje në Zelandën e Re. Në qoftë se është e vërtetë kjo, të shikohet ç‘diferenca kanë deponimet e tij.
HALIT BAJRAMI: Ai më ka telefonuar, kur telefonoi Sabaudini nga Zelanda e Re, nga dyqani im i telefonoi në Beograd. E dëgjova çfarë i tha se unë po dëgjojsha në një telefon tjetër. Mirupafshim në Beograd, i tha.
KADRI HAZBIU: Kërkoj të shikohet në kompleks dosja e tij, qoftë edhe për momentin e takimit me mua, kur është takuar, kush ka qenë, se duhet të reflektohet aty. E theksoj edhe një herë, se ky është një provokacion, të cilin e bën ky si agjent i jugosllavëve, me urdhër të tyre, siç mund ta bëjë edhe me urdhër tjetër.
RRAPI MINO: Po pse drejtohet pikërisht tek ti ky?
KADRI HAZBIU: Shpifje, i nderuar prokuror.
RRAPI MINO: Nuk është aspak shpifje, por e organizuar nga jugosllavët. Dihen mirë përpjekjet e tyre, siç dihet edhe ultimatumi që i kërkonin tradhtarit Mehmet Shehu që të zbatonte planin e tyre, sepse u digjeshin këmbët në Kosovë. Gjithashtu ata e lanë edhe metodën e mëparshme me anën e helmit për të likuiduar Sekretarin e Parë, sepse ai ishte për një kohë të mëvonshme e nuk i priste koha dhe pikërisht në këtë kohë kanë filluar drejtimin tjetër, organizimin e bandës. Ishte pikërisht kjo bandë që drejtohej nga Sabaudini dhe me pjesëmarrës edhe të pandehurit që pyetet sot këtu si dëshmitar. Tani vjen problemi pse vjen me kaq ngut banda? Në këtë kohë partia kishte rënë në gjurmët e veprimtarisë armiqësore të Kadri Hazbiut, kishte filluar t’i kërkonte llogari Komiteti Qendror i Partisë për veprimtarinë e tij armiqësore. Me këtë rast duhej shpëtuar Kadri Hazbiu. E vetmja mundësi siç e gjykuan jugosllavët, padronët e Kadri Hazbiut, agjentura jugosllave, ishte një ndihmë e shpejtë e tyre nga jashtë. Prandaj me urgjencë UDB-ja për të shpëtuar agjentin e saj e para dhe e dyta, me qëllim që ky, Kadri Hazbiu të merrte pushtetin të organizonte puçin, dërgon me urgjencë të madhe pa i pajisur as me dokumente këta, se nuk i priste koha, prandaj u nisën me kaq urgjencë dhe erdhën këtu. Ndërlidhësi kryesor ishte Halit Bajrami, sepse ky e njihte Kadri Hazbiun dhe do t’i jepte mesazhin për të cilin shpjegoi. Unë e kam fjalën këtu se sa poshtë ka rënë Kadri Hazbiu që edhe bandën thirri me anën e jugosllavëve që të vinte këtu sepse dështuan për likuidimin e Enver Hoxhës me anë të Mehmet Shehut. Atëherë duhej vënë në zbatim banda me qëllim që të merrnin pushtetin. Po kësaj nuk ia arritën sepse partia i kapi këta si miu, këta diversantë që erdhën që andej dhe në të njëjtën kohë kapi edhe thirrësin, atë të zotin e bandës, Kadri Hazbiun bashkë me të tjerë, dhe sot jep llogari përpara drejtësisë për këtë krim kaq të rrezikshëm dhe kaq të përbindshëm që donte të bënte ndaj socializmit në vendin tonë…
ARANIT ÇELA: Mirë. Largohu ti Halit Bajrami. Të na vijë tashti Mihallaq Ziçishti. Ti Mihallaq akuzohesh edhe për veprimtari sabotuese, jep shpjegime për këto...


*Halit Bajrami: Si shpëtova pas asgjësimit të bandës së Xhevdetit*

Çastet fatale kur banda ra në breshërinë e zjarrit të forcave të sigurisë, zënë pjesën më të madhe në dëshminë e të mbijetuarit. Ka zgjatur vetëm 5-6 orë aventura e bandës së Xhevdet Mustafës në Shqipëri. Ka zbarkuar në bregdetin e Divjakës dhe ka mundur të mbërrijë deri në Rrogozhinë. I pamundur ka mbetur misioni i saj. Ngjarja e bujshme do të mbyllej me shumë gjak dhe viktima. Ky është në thelb rrëfimi i Halit Bajramit për epilogun e bandës terroriste që do të vinte në vendin tonë në shtatorin e '82. Teksa kujton çastet e mbërritjes në brigjet shqiptare me një dialekt gegërisht, zbulon me detaje mënyrën si lundruan për gjithë natën nëpër Adriatik, momentet e zbarkimit, kontaktet e para në Divjakë, lëvizjen e fshehtë për në thellësi e deri tek përplasja fatale me forcat e Sigurimit. "E dinim se do ta kishim të lehtë, po na doli krejt e kundërta. Edhe gurët e rrugës dukej se na shikonin me dyshim. Dhe përfunduam në ferr. Falë Zotit unë munda të shpëtoj". Në përmbledhjen e asaj që ka ndodhur, i besuari i Xhevdet Mustafës zbardh numrin e viktimave të kapos së tij ende pa rënë në pritë. Kur janë vendosur në një gropë rëre buzë detit, Xhevdet Mustafa ka vrarë dy ushtarakë që janë afruar tek ta. Pastaj, shton Bajrami, kapua i tyre ka qëlluar përsëri një polic që kishte kaluar pranë tyre bashkë me një civil. Ky i fundit i marrë peng ka bërë udhërrëfyesin e detyruar të bandës drejt Tiranës. Më tej ai shton se Xhevdet Mustafa gjatë rrugës për në Rrogozhinë ka vrarë edhe një qytetar tjetër që kalonte me biçikletë. Sakaq, risjell përpara të pranishmëve në proces momentet kur është gjendur i kryqëzuar nga policia në stacionin e trenit në Rrogozhinë. Pikërisht aty ka humbur çdo kontakt me pjesëtarët e tjerë të bandës dhe i është nënshtruar procedurave zyrtare si i pandehur për terror ndaj qytetarëve. Në aq sa zbardh i mbijetuari i kësaj bande terroriste, është interesant një takim i panjohur i tij me Kadri Hazbiun në një nga dhomat e stacionit të trenit në Rrogozhinë.


*Kush ishte Halit Bajrami*

Njëri nga ish-partizanët e Pezës dhe më vonë i Brigadës së Tretë, Halit Bajrami, i biri i Rizait dhe Ismetes, i lindur në vitin 1925, shërbeu pas çlirimit për disa vite me radhë në detyrën e kreut të Sigurimit të Divizionit të Korçës. I pakënaqur nga vlerësimi që i ka bërë Mehmet Shehu për aktivitetin e tij, në vitin 1950 është arratisur jashtë Shqipërisë. Për disa muaj ka qëndruar në kampin e emigrantëve në Greqi dhe më vonë, me kërkesën e tij ka fituar një azil politik në Zelandën e Re ku qëndroi deri në fillimin e viteve ‘80. Pikërisht në vjeshtën e vitit ‘82 bashkohet me një grup që do të zbarkonte në Shqipëri me mision të zbulimit jugosllav. Ka qenë shtatori i atij viti ku banda e Xhevdet Mustafës, në të cilën bënte pjesë edhe ai, do të binte në pritën e organeve të Sigurimit dhe do të asgjësohej. Halit Bajrami mundi të mbijetojë për të dhënë llogari para drejtësisë. Menjëherë pas gjykimit të Kadri Hazbiut është riatdhesuar në Zelandë, ku kishte familjen e tij.

_Panorama
18/1/2008_

----------


## Teliomenos1

Halit Bajrami, ka qene agjent i sigurimit ne ate bande dhe eshte gjalle edhe sot e kesaj dite. ai qe u vra ne rrogozhine (Haznedari), nuk ka qene partizan, por i arratisur nga familje kulakesh. xhevdet mustafa u zbulua ne rrogozhine nga nje shitese agjente e sigurmit qe shiste byreke tek stacioni trenit. ai u dekonspirua apo dekonspiroi veten nga kepucet atletike te veshura pa corape si dhe nga gjuha shqipe e folur keq dhe me theks tjeter. Haznedari u vra ne pisten e stacionit te trenit nga nje plumb qe nuk u mor vesh nga erdhi dhe jo nga forcat vullnetare, por nga ato te policise. per me teper mund te kerkosh arshivat e asaj ngjarjeje ne ministrine e brendeshme.

----------


## xhori

*Halit Bajrami: Si munda të shpëtoj kur u asgjësua banda e Xhevdet Mustafës*

_ Ka zgjatur vetëm 5-6 orë aventura e bandës së Xhevdet Mustafës në Shqipëri._ 

Afrim Imaj

Ka zbarkuar në bregdetin e Divjakës dhe ka mundur të mbërrijë deri në Rrogozhinë. I pamundur ka mbetur misioni i saj. Ngjarja e bujshme do të mbyllej me shumë gjak dhe viktima.Ky është në thelb rrëfimi i Halit Bajramit në gjyqin e Kadri Hazbiut për epilogun e bandës terroriste që do të vinte në vendin tonë në shtatorin e ‘82. Teksa kujton çastet e mbërritjes në brigjet shqiptare me një dialekt gegërisht, zbulon me detaje mënyrën si lundruan për gjithë natën nëpër Adriatik, momentet e zbarkimit, kontaktet e para në Divjakë, lëvizjen e fshehtë për në thellësi e deri tek përplasja fatale me forcat e Sigurimit. “E dinim se do ta kishim të lehtë, po na doli krejt e kundërta. Edhe gurët e rrugës dukej se na shikonin me dyshim. Dhe përfunduam në ferr. Falë Zotit unë munda të shpëtoj”. Në Në përmbledhjen e asaj që ka ndodhur, i besuari i Xhevdet Mustafës zbardh numrin e viktimave të kapos së tij ende pa rënë në pritë. Kur janë vendosur në një gropë rëre buzë detit, Xhevdet Mustafa ka vrarë dy ushtarakë që janë afruar tek ta. Pastaj, shton Bajrami, kapua i tyre ka qëlluar përsëri një polic që kishte kaluar pranë tyre bashkë me një civil. Ky i fundit i marrë peng ka bërë udhërrëfyesin e detyruar të bandës drejt Tiranës. Më tej ai shton se Xhevdet Mustafa gjatë rrugës për në Rrogozhinë ka vrarë edhe një qytetar tjetër që kalonte me biçikletë. Sakaq, risjell përpara të pranishmëve në proces momentet kur është gjendur i kryqëzuar nga policia në stacionin e trenit në Rrogozhinë. Pikërisht aty ka humbur çdo kontakt me pjesëtarët e tjerë të bandës dhe i është nënshtruar procedurave zyrtare si i pandehur për terror ndaj qytetarëve. Në aq sa zbardh i mbijetuari i kësaj bande terroriste, është interesant një takim i panjohur i tij me Kadri Hazbiun në një nga dhomat e stacionit të trenit në Rrogozhinë.
 HALIT BAJRAMI: Më 24 shtator Sabaudini tha se do të shkonte t’i telefononte gruas në Turqi, pasi atë e kishte dërguar në Turqi me gjithë vajzën. Më mori dhe mua me vete dhe shkuam në Leçe, një qytet në Italinë e Jugut. Unë rrija në makinë kur ai fliste me të shoqen. Sa mbaroi telefonatën me të bisedoi në telefon edhe me Peter Paviçin. Sa u kthye nga telefonata me Peter Paviçin, erdhi me shpejtësi te makina ku e prisja unë dhe më tha se duhej të niseshim me shpejtësi. Ku do shkojmë, e pyeta unë. Do shkojmë në Shqipëri sonte, tha. Po neve s’jemi bërë gati, i thashë, ti na ke thënë që para se të nisemi, do na lajmëroje për të sistemuar dokumentet. Pastaj i kujtova që të paktën të çonim plaçkat e t’i linim te shtëpia e tij. Harroji plaçkat, tha, duhet të shkojmë sonte se shokët atje janë në rrezik dhe na presin. Sonte do të nisemi patjetër, gjallë apo vdekur, këmbënguli. Ne shkuam   në bazë dhe Xhevdeti i tha dhe Fadil Kacelit se duhej të niseshim. Ai u trondit pak mbasi qe si e papritur. E kuptova që ishte një sekret, mendova se ishte nga ana e jugosllavëve, domethënë që të iknim brenda ditës që të mos kishte mundësi të lëvizte asnjëri nga neve. Unë kështu e mendova atë. Në të vërtetë atë ditë në mëngjes, nga ora 04:00 erdhi një grua Madam Vardari prej Belgjike për të ndenjur disa ditë se ishte mikja e Xhevdetit. Po kur Xhevdeti mori vesh lajmin që ne do të niseshim po atë ditë, i tha asaj që të ikte dhe e çoi deri tek stacioni i trenit. Aty nga ora 6 pasdite unë shkova me një italian të cilin e kishte mik Xhevdeti për të provuar barkën me të cilën do të lundronim natën. Ajo kishte një motor të vogël, një tjetër e mbajtëm rezervë. E mbushëm me benzinë barkën. Morëm nja 600 litra benzinë ekstra. E kishim lënë që në orën 9 të vinte Sabaudini aty në Sampoka ku ishte baza dhe unë shkova në orën 8 e 30 minuta. Ai erdhi pas orës 9 dhe hipi në barkë dhe shkuam në “Tore del orso”. Aty ngarkuam plaçkat në barkë. Fadil Kaceli nuk erdhi aty se më ka dalë shpina, tha. Ai ecte shtrembër dhe unë e besova. Në Zelandë i kishte ndodhur disa herë ndaj shkonte te doktori për këtë, se i ishte bërë kronike. Këtë radhë e bëri me qëllim apo ishte vërtet i sëmurë këtë nuk mund ta verifikonim. Hipëm në barkë dhe u nisëm para mesnate. Para se të mbërrinim në Shqipëri mua më dukej se na ndiqnin dy barka. Ndoshta ishin barka greke e italiane që gjuanin peshk. Po ne u ikëm atyre dhe morëm drejtim tjetër. Gjatë rrugës konstatuam se na ishte prishur busulla. Që këtej drejtimin e mbanim vetëm me anën e yjeve. I thosha Xhevdetit që jemi midis Vlorës dhe Durrësit, duke e bindur se nuk jemi në zonën greke po jemi në zonën e Shqipërisë. Tu ec u afruam në bregun e detit. Aty ishte një breg rëre. Ishim duke i rënë bregut mes për mes se barka ecte me shpejtësi 30-40 kilometra në orë. Në çast e ktheu barkën. Unë isha sipër bidonëve dhe rashë poshtë. Nejse, ndaluam barkën dhe zbritëm. Sakaq i them italianit të ikte e ta kthente barkën në bazë ku e kishte marrë, në Sampoka të Italisë. Ne dolëm në tokën shqiptare dhe filluam të shikonim përqark. Dukej një pyll ndonjë 100 metra larg, ku kishte kanal uji, det e nuk mund të kalonim. Ishte thellë, ata e provuan dhe e lamë që të rrinim atë ditë aty e natën të dilnim se kishim litar me vete t`u lidhshim me kalue me çdo mënyrë. Aty bëri Xhevdeti një gropë të madhe. Vumë një mushama, rregulluam plaçkat dhe ndenjëm. Zbardhi drita, unë isha zgjuar. Ata i kishte zënë pak gjumi. Pashë pesë barka të vogla me motorë që kalonin shumë afër nesh. Deri afër drekës unë ndenja aty duke shikuar, pastaj i thashë Sabaudinit që të bënte pak roje se mua po më vinte gjumë. Mirë më tha. Mbulova kokën dhe rashë për të fjetur. Pas pak kohësh dëgjoj të shtime automatiku. U zgjova. Kur shikoj Xhevdetin që rrinte para dy njerëzve të vrarë, ish-oficerë të Sigurimit më duket. Po ç`ke bërë mor Xhevdet i thashë. U thashë që të dorëzoheshin kur zbritën nga një barkë atje poshtë më tha dhe nuk pranuan, por filluan të ecin në drejtim të gropës sonë. Ke bërë gabim i thashë se ne kemi ardhur për qëllim tjetër, kemi ardhur me shkue në Tiranë. Kur, pas ndonjë gjysmë ore, erdhi një barkë afër nesh me dy njerëz. U afrua ajo dhe Xhevdeti bëri me dorë. Zbritën këta njerëzit nga barka. Njëri ishte veshur me uniformë dhe tjetri ishte civil, me brekë të shkurtra dhe pa këmishë. Xhevdeti u vuri automatikun. Dorëzohuni!, i tha atij oficerit. Ai nuk u dorëzua. Në debat e sipër, Xhevdeti i ra atij dhe e vrau. Ndërkaq iu kthye atij civilit duke i thënë se nuk do ta vriste nëse do ta nxirrte në anën tjetër të bregut me barkën e vogël. Ai pranoi. Hipëm në barkë, e me gjithë armatimin që kishim me vete, duke lënë tek gropa plaçkat e tjera. E lamë barkën në bregdet dhe çantën që kishim me mitralozat brenda, Xhevdeti ia ngarkoi këtij udhëheqësit të rrugëtimit. Ai ishte një peshkatar, nga fshati aty afër. I thamë të na nxjerrë në një rrugë automobilash. Ecëm pas tij dhe u afruam tek një rrugë që na tregoi ai. Kur ndaluam, Xhevdeti iku vetëm përpara me pa ku ishte rruga. Në atë kohë që ne rrijshim aty, kaloi dikush me biçikletë e nuk na pa se ishim pas drurëve, pas atyre pishave të mëdha. Në çast, dëgjuam nja dy tre të shtime. Ububu, thashë, do të ketë shtirë Xhevdeti, mos ka vrarë atë fshatarin me biçikletë. Sakaq, ai erdhi aty dhe deshi me vra udhëheqësin, atë fshatarin që na printe. I thashë në anglisht se nuk duhej ta bënte këtë. Unë jam stërvitur vetëm me vra, më tha. Nuk bën me vra, i thashë, kemi nevojë për të, se jemi hala në pyll. Xhevdeti pranoi. Ai udhëheqësi më shikoi mua dhe më tha: Do më vrisni? Jo, i thashë, nuk të vrasim, por ti ki kujdes, mos u mundo me ikë. Kur të mbërrijmë në Tiranë, do të të lëshojmë dhe ti të jesh i lirë. Pastaj dolëm në rrugën kryesore dhe u fshehëm në pyll. Aty ishte një urë që shkonte për në Divjakë, në një kamp të Divjakës. Ndenjëm nja dy orë gati aty. Para mesnate, hymë afër Divjakës. Nuk hymë në fshat brenda, por u kthyem në krahun e majtë e ecëm prapë në tokë të punueme, duke dalë sërish në rrugën kryesore. Pas tri-katër orësh që po ecnim, pyetëm atë udhëheqësin se ku ishim. Ai na tha se ishim afër urës së Shkumbinit. Gjetëm një kodër atje dhe ndenjëm, u çlodhëm pak. Të nesërmen kur lindi dielli, u ngritëm. Futëm automatikët e zbërthyer në çantë dhe dolëm në xhade të veshur civilë. Në xhade takonim njerëz të ndryshëm, me disa prej të cilëve përshëndeteshim. Diku, unë u them që të merrnim një drejtim tjetër, në mënyrë që brenda tri-katër netëve të futeshim në Tiranë nga ana e Elbasanit ose nga ana e Bishqemit, nga vende të ndryshme që unë i kisha njohur që kur isha partizan në Pezë. Ata nuk pranuan. Sabaudini tha se duhet të jemi sot në Tiranë, duke shtuar se nuk ka mundësi të rrimë tri-katër net rrugëve, pasi atje shokët na presin dhe janë në rrezik të madh. Mirë, u thashë unë, doni kështu, kështu bëjmë, por është e rrezikshme ama, se do të shkojmë brenda në Rrogozhinë, se ishte Rrogozhina aty. Me bë me u diktue, thashë, i gjithë misioni ynë mbaron. Do të shkojmë patjetër, tha Sabaudini, ose me kamion, ose me tren, apo me çdo mënyrë duhet me qenë në Tiranë se është shumë e nevojshme. Mirë, thashë dhe hymë, kaluam aty, kaluam postbllokun, ishin disa oficerë e ushtarë, por nuk na tha njeri gjë. Shkuam afër stacionit të trenit dhe u ulëm. Xhevdeti u ul me atë udhëheqësin, kurse unë shkova e pyeta për biletat e trenit. Treni i parë iku më thanë për Tiranë. Treni i dytë kalonte pasdreke e biletat shiteshin vetëm gjysmë ore para. Në pritje i ramë gjysmë ore xhiro qytetit. Gjysmë ore para se të vinte treni, bleva biletat. Xhevdeti së bashku me udhëheqësin sollën çantat tek unë. Çantën me armatim e prumë brenda në sallë, ku uleshin njerëzit. Dolëm jashtë. Kur po rrinim aty me Sabaudinin, na vjen një civil e na thotë nëse kishte mundësi të shkonim në dhomën tjetër? Më shkoi mendja menjëherë e tani thashë sigurisht do të kemi ndërlidhje që të na marrin shokët. Kur shkuam në dhomën tjetër, shoh dy oficerë, policë me uniformë që rrinin në këmbë. Të parin pyetën Sabaudinin për letërnjoftimin. Ai u tha se e kishte në çantën përjashta. Po ti, më pyetën mua. Jam filani u thashë e u tregova emrin e vërtetë, jam prej Durrësi e dokumentin e kam lënë në shtëpi. Në këtë kohë Sabaudini kishte dalë tek dera. Mua brenda sekondave më shkoi mendja se ishte momenti kritik e gjithçka po merrte fund. Misioni ynë mbaroi, s`ka mundësi të kryhet, është e kotë të zgjatemi, mendova aty për aty. Më morën revolen nga brezi. Kur kërkonin dokumente të tjera, u thashë: Çfarë dokumente kërkoni, ne jemi diversantë, jemi vrasës. Ju lutem, më çoni në polici. Në çast më lidhën duart e më pas erdhi një makinë aty. Sabaudini iku me atë tjetrin e ranë në përpjekje më duket, nuk e di se ç`ngjau, se nuk i pashë më pastaj. Mua më çuan në polici, më lidhën këmbë e duar e po rrija aty. Isha i ulur në një karrige, kur nga korridori vjen një njeri me dorë në xhep e filloi të ecë përpara meje duke më sha. Unë ngrita kokën, kur shikoj Kadri Hazbiun me njërën dorë në xhep. Më hyri frika, se ne kishim për ta takuar këtë njeri, por po e takonim këtu, në një vend tjetër. Pasi më shau nja dy-tre minuta, iku. Pas dhjetë minutash, erdhi aty ministri i Brendshëm, Hekuran Isai. Ai erdhi dhe më pyeti për identitetin e ku di unë çfarë. Më morën pastaj me makinë e më sollën në burgun e Tiranës, ku vazhdoj prej 11 muajsh. Kështu që mbaroi misioni që na dhanë jugosllavët për Kadri Hazbiun.
RRAPI MINO: Cili ishte ky mision, ky mesazh që do t‘i jepte Sabaudini?
HALIT BAJRAMI: Para se të niseshim prej atij qytetit ku na telefonoi Sabaudini, na tha se ky është mesazhi i jugosllavëve e ti do t‘ia transmetosh vetëm Kadri Hazbiut gojarisht. Këtë do ta bëja unë. Ky ishte obligimi jem. Kur të takosh Kadri Hazbiun, më kishte thënë Sabaudini për këtë, do t’i shpjegoja përbërjen e grupit tonë. Atij sidomos do t‘i flisja sa më tepër për Xhevdet Mustafën që është njeri i vendosur, i stërvitur nga CIA. Do t’i thosha se është i bindur dhe mjafton të ketë detyrë dhe e bën. Detyrë terroriste. Do t’i thosha se ky është njeriu që do të futet në një mënyrë ose në një tjetër për të vrarë Enver Hoxhën gjatë gjullurdisë që do të bëhet. Ai më kishte shpjeguar edhe çfarë do të ndodhte pas aktit që do të kryente Xhevdet Mustafa. Gjatë vrasjes, Kadri Hazbiu do të kishte mundësi të merrte pushtetin në dorë, gjithmonë në emër të partisë, që të mund të bëhej grusht shteti, me anë të puçit ushtarak. Të merrte shtetin në dorë e të pastronte elementët e tjerë që janë të pafuqishëm. Pika e dytë ishte që Kadri Hazbiu do të organizonte koordinimin e veprimit të bandës me puçin ushtarak. Pika e tretë është tha ai, që Kadri Hazbiu të caktojë ekzaktësisht vendin, kohën, ditën dhe mënyrën se si Xhevdet Mustafa do të vriste Enver Hoxhën...

*"Djali i Abaz Kupit nuk pranoi të vinte me bandën në Shqipëri"*

Teksa kujton mbresat e para nga takimi me kapon e bandës që zbarkoi në Shqipëri, Halit Bajrami dëshmon në procesin e Kadri Hazbiut në '83, bëmat që kishte dëgjuar për të gjatë kohës që përgatiteshin për misionin e veçantë. "Xhevdet Mustafa ishte terrorist i përbindshëm. Ishte i papërmbajtshëm si i tillë. Ma nxirrni Enver Hoxhën 100 metra para dhe kam për ta zhdukur, thoshte". Më tej ai shprehet se është befasuar kur ka mësuar se Xhevdet Mustafa është trafikant droge, i dënuar nga Drejtësia amerikane, por i lirë nëpërmjet një garancie prej milion dollarë në bankat e SHBA-së. Tronditëse ka qenë për Halit Bajramin dëshmia e njërit prej krerëve të bandës i cili i ka treguar se Xhevdet Mustafa është paguar dikur nga mbreti i Libisë, Kadafi, për të vrarë presidentin e Amerikës Roland Regan. Ndërkaq Bajrami për herë të parë zbulon edhe një fakt të pa ditur më parë, Petrit Kupi, djali i Abaz Kupit nuk e ka pranuar thirrjen e Xhevdet Mustafës për t'u bashkuar me bandën e tij që do të zbarkonte në Shqipëri. Për të mbijetuarin e bandës së bujshme që u asgjësua vjeshtën e vitit '82, do të linte mbresa të thella një gatishmëri e shfrenuar e Xhevdet Mustafës për të vrarë Enver Hoxhën. Ai kishte një uri të madhe, për të kryer këtë vrasje, kujton Halit Bajrami në gjyqin e vitit '83.

_Panorama,
17/1/2008_

----------


## Teliomenos1

*“Xhevdet Mustafa u pagua nga Kadafi i Libisë për të vrarë Presidentin Regan”*

_“Xhevdet Mustafa ishte terrorist i përbindshëm. Ishte i papërmbajtshëm si i tillë. 
_
Afrim Imaj

Ma nxirrni Enver Hoxhën 100 metra para dhe kam për ta zhdukur, thoshte”. Teksa kujton mbresat e para nga takimi me kapon e bandës që zbarkoi në Shqipëri, Halit Bajrami dëshmon në procesin e Kadri Hazbiut në ‘83, bëmat që kishte dëgjuar për të gjatë kohës që përgatiteshin për misionin e veçantë. Eshtë befasuar kur ka mësuar se Xhevdet Mustafa është trafikant droge, i dënuar nga Drejtësia amerikane, por i lirë nëpërmjet një garancie një milion dollarë në bankat e SHBA-së. Tronditëse ka qenë për Halit Bajramin dëshmia e njërit prej krerëve të bandës i cili i ka treguar se Xhevdet Mustafa është paguar dikur nga mbreti i Libisë Kadafi për të vrarë presidentin e Amerikës Roland Regan. Gjithsesi, për të mbijetuarin e bandës së bujshme që u asgjësua vjeshtën e vitit ‘82, do të linte mbresa të thella një gatishmëri e shfrenuar e Xhevdet Mustafës për të vrarë Enver Hoxhën.
HALIT BAJRAMI: Pasi morëm me qira një banesë për tre muaj dhe paguam kaparin u kthyem në Romë. Kur u kthyem në Romë Sabaudini tha, se Peter Paviçi nuk është këtu hala, po unë po ju tregoj çfarë më ka thënë ai. Ai më ka thënë që është e pamundur me ju dhënë armatim. Se unë i pata thënë Sabaudinit që ti bisedo me Peter Paviçin dhe thuaj që ne do të kemi nevojë për armë speciale në rast se do të hyjmë në Shqipëri. Për revole, automatikë e të tjera gjëra shumë të nevojshme si mjete transporti, mjete komunikacioni, etj. Ai më tha që s’ka mundësi t’i gjejmë këtu, ne do të bëjmë çmos që t’i gjejmë tjetërkund. Pra, duhej shkuar jashtë Italisë për të siguruar armatime. Në Itali, në atë kohë ishte bërë shumë e rrezikshme blerja dhe mbajtja nëpër duar e armatimit. Po të të gjenin një armë të vogël të dënonin 20 vjet burg. Aty për aty, Xhevdet Mustafa tha se do ta zgjidhte ai këtë problem. Sakaq ai telefonoi  dikë  në Bruksel. I telefonoi një shokut të vet, Skënder Basha e kishte emrin. I tha se do të shkonte aty me një mik. Mirë i tha Skënderi, bujrëm. Dhe kështu bëmë. Shkuam në Bruksel. Aty na priste Skënder Basha me një mikun e vet Durakun, që mesa mbaj mend kishte marrë motrën e Skënderit. Na çuan në një hotel të vogël për me fjet. Xhevdeti bisedoi me ta, duke u kërkuar të na ndihmonin me gjet armatim. Fillimisht Skënderi hezitoi. Diku filloi të shpjegohet për këtë. Vëllai im, tha ka hyrë në burg, se është marrë me trafikun e armëve dhe ka vrarë një jugosllav, po unë do të bej çmos që t’iu ndihmoj. Ai shtoi se brenda mundësive do na bënte diçka. Dhe në fakt na u përgjigj disi. Brenda dy-tri ditëve na gjeti 5 revole katërmbëdhjetëshe. Ishin nga ai tipi i pistoletave që përdor policia belge. Automatik, tashti për tashti nuk ka, tha, por na siguroi se më vonë mund të na gjente. Në fakt në treg ishte gati e pamundur të gjeje automatikë. Kështu që ndenjëm tri-katër ditë me Xhevdetin në Bruksel në pritje të ndonjë mundësie me gjet automatikë, por pasi nuk gjetëm u larguam. Para se të niseshim, Skënderi që e dinte rrugëtimin tim, më dha tri letra për t’i çuar njërën te gruaja e tij në Nju Jork, tjetrën, një Petrit Kupit, djalit të Abaz Kupit dhe një farë Andon Frroku prej Tirane i arratisur. Unë e kisha biletën për në Romë, por ndërrova trenin gjatë rrugës dhe zbrita në Paris, pastaj hipa sërish në tren dhe mbërrita në Bolonjë. Nga Bolonja pastaj në Romë. Aty u takova me Sabaudinin, i cili më tha se na priste ai miku, jugosllavi. Lamë për t’u takuar në orën 8 të mbrëmjes me Peter Paviçin në një restorant të vogël, Via Markoni. Ai u gjend te ky lokal pesë minuta para orës 8. Ishte nja 40 vjeç, i hijshëm, i gjatë, i veshur elegant. Pasi më prezantoi me të Sabaudini, u ulëm në një tavolinë jashtë restorantit. Si fillim, më pyeti mua për familjen teme, për punën, për shokët e mi në Zelandën e Re, për udhëtimin e gjatë që kisha bërë, 22 mijë kilometra me shkue deri Itali. Ju falënderoj shumë, tha dhe pastaj filloi të thotë diçka për Kosovën. Gjendja në Kosovë, u shpreh ai, është jashtëzakonisht alarmante, është e ndezur, është shumë e vështirë. Pas një pauze të shkurtër filloi me bë muhabet politik me Sabaudinin. Diku më vonë u kthye nga unë: Ju lutem, tha, a e keni pasaportën me vete. Si urdhëron, thashë unë. Sakaq, mora pasaportën dhe ia zgjata ta shikonte. Ai e vuri para syve dhe filloi ta lexojë me kujdes. Më bëri përshtypje se e mbajti shumë kohë në duar duke e vëzhguar me një lloj kurioziteti që nuk e kuptoja pse. Pasi ma ktheu më dha kartëvizitën e tij të cilën e mora dhe e futa bashkë me pasaportën në xhepin e xhaketës. Unë, tha, kam biseduar shumë gjatë me Sabaudinin. Ka gati 2 vjet që e njoh. Qëllimi ynë, shtoi, është që të kemi një grup të vogël shqiptarësh për të hyrë në Shqipëri për çështje pune. Ndërkaq, vuri në dukje se kishte marrë vesh që kishim një njeri të mirë në grup. Ai tha për Xhevdet Mustafën se është me të vërtetë njeri i stërvitur, njeri i vlefshëm dhe duke biseduar kështu më pyeti se ku kisha qenë gjatë luftës. I thashë se kam qenë partizan në Pezë edhe pastaj në Brigadën e 3-të. Pas luftës, i thashë, qeshë në Divizion në Korçë dhe kam qenë 4 vjet në Sigurim të Divizionit Korçë. Si i shpjegova për këtë mu kthye sërish kureshtar nëse e njihja apo jo Kadri Hazbiun e Fecor Shehun, që kishin qenë në luftë. Si urdhëron, i thashë, i njoh. Kadri Hazbiun, sqarova e kam pasur shefin e Degës në ushtri kur isha shef Sigurimi i Divizionit të Korçës, por nuk kam pasur ndonjë shoqëri të madhe. Në vazhdim i thashë se më tepër kam pasur shoqëri me Feçorin se më kishte lidhur puna. Si u sqaruam rreth këtyre, ai e solli bisedën përsëri tek puna e Kosovës. Kemi një problem shumë të madh lidhur me Kosovën, tha ai. Gjithë turbullimet dhe gjurullditë aty janë shkaktuar nga Enver Hoxha. Biseduam me të deri afër mesnatës. Duke folur për misionin që do të bënim në Shqipëri, Peter Paviçi, më sqaroi gjatë takimit se kishte folur më parë me Sabaudinin dhe i kishte dhënë atij një mesazh që unë do t’ia jepja personalisht Kadri Hazbiut kur të mbërrinim në Tiranë. Më kujtohet se gjatë kësaj kohë më pyeti në lidhje me Xhevdet Mustafën.   Unë i thashë, se duket njeri i fortë dhe i vendosur. Shumë mirë, tha. Para se të shkoni në Shqipëri, duhet të keni shumë kujdes këtu në Itali se kam marrë vesh që ju keni edhe armatim këtu. Si urdhëron, thashë unë. Në muhabet e sipër i thashë për mundësinë e sigurimit të armatimit nga ana e jugosllavëve. Jo, tashti për tashti, është e pamundur, tha për shkak se me u kap ndonjëri nga juve me armatimin tonë, do të kemi shumë probleme me qeverinë shqiptare, tha. Dhe aty për aty sugjeroi që ne t’i blinim, ndërkohë që ata do t’i paguanin. Mirë, thashë unë. Mbaj mend se ai hezitoi ndërkaq që ne të futeshim në Shqipëri nga kufiri jugosllav me armatim të huaj. Ai shpjegoi se kishte biseduar me shokun në qendër dhe ai i kishte thënë se, nuk ishte e mundur që të na lejonin të futeshim nga territori jugosllav. Ai këmbëngulte që ne të futeshim nga territori italian, nga bregu i detit. Unë i thashë që duket shumë e zorshme, se atje ai gjithnjë është i ruajtur. Po rrugë tjetër nuk mund të ketë, tha. Ju mund të vini deri aty si turistë, të jini të pajisur me pasaporta e me viza jugosllave të cilat ne i bëmë të gjitha. Për të dalë,ju ndihmojmë ne, tha edhe nga Jugosllavia të veshur si turistë. Para se të ndaheshim, ai tha se në Shqipëri ne kemi shokë. Ti, tha, kur të vesh në Shqipëri, do ta kesh Sabaudinin me vete. Para se me shkue në Shqipëri, tha se Sabaudini ka me ua tregue juve një mesazh që kam për aty dhe juve do t’ia jepni Kadri Hazbiut. Tha që është një çështje me rëndësi shumë të madhe dhe nuk duhet ta dijë njeri tjetër, me përjashtim teje dhe Sabaudinit, tha. Unë i thashë se do të bëj çmos që çdo gjë të jetë e kryme sa më mirë dhe u ndamë. Të nesërmen unë takova Sabaudinin. Ai bleu një biletë për Nju Jork. Më tha se kur të vemi në Tiranë do mësojmë se ku e ka banesën udhëheqësi, Enver Hoxha. Aty do informohem si pritet komunikacioni, ujësjellësi, dritat, si mund të vriten rojet me armë speciale, si mund të futet gaz në kazermë. Harrova të them se kur unë isha t’u bë muhabet me Peter Paviçin ai më tha mua që Feçorin e kanë hequr nga detyra, por shtoi që me kohë ai mund të vijë prapë në pozitë. Pasi mbaruam me Sabaudinin, më dha gjithë këto udhëzime që i kishin marrë nga jugosllavët, u  ndamë. Unë shkova në Nju-Jork edhe i dhashë letrën gruas së Skënderit edhe atij Anton Frrokut. U takuem me djalin e Abaz Kupit. Ai tha se nuk ka nevojë për letër pasi siç tha ai do të vinte vetë në Romë dhe do të takohej me Xhevdetin. Aty për aty kujtoi se kishte disa punë personale me Xhevdetin. Nuk e mori pra letrën me sa dukej për çështje komprometimi. Në fakt ai nuk më njihte mua. Petriti refuzoi ti bashkëngjitej grupit tonë. Kështu u ndamë aty. Para se të ikja nga Nju-Jorku, u takova me gruan e Xhevdetit dhe Frrokun për atë porosinë që kisha marrë në Bruksel. Tek ata më çoi një grua, bashkëshortja e një Ismet Hidri prej Ulqini. Ajo më çuditi me ato që më kallëzoi. Diku hapi çantën personale dhe qiti prej andej një gazetë amerikane në të cilën ishte fotografia e Xhevdet Mustafës, poshtë së cilës thuhej se kërkohej nga policia e SHBA-së si trafikant droge. Po Xhevdeti siç shpjegonte gazeta kishte lënë në bankë si garanci një milion dollarë dhe kishte fituar një liri me kusht. Gjithsesi, ai nuk mund të delte nga Amerika sipas vendimit të gjyqit. Po Xhevdeti e kishte thyer atë garanci dhe ishte larguar nga SHBA-ja. Atë e kërkonin në Amerikë. Ky kishte ikur se i kishte dhënë fjalën Sabaudinit të vinte me ne. Pasi mbarova punë në Nju Jork, unë ika dhe shkova në Zelandën e Re. U takova me Fadil Kacelin, i cili ishte anëtar i grupit terrorist që ishte organizuar nga Sabaudini. Sa e takova, i thashë Fadilit se na kishte dalë një problem. I shpjegova se kisha parë në gazetë që kërkojshin Xhevdet Mustafën në Amerikë. I thashë se i kishte lënë një milion dollarë depozitë Gjyqit të Naltë edhe ka ikur që andej ndërkohë që s’duhet të largohej nga qyteti. Atë e kërkojnë, i thashë pastaj shtova se Xhevdeti kishte qenë njeri i drogave. Ai shprehu drojën se duke kërkuar atë në Itali, do të na kapnin edhe ne.
Për këtë i kallëzova edhe Sabaudinit që na telefonoi dhe na bëri vërejtje se pse nuk po niseshim për të shkuar aty. Sabaudini që e kuptoi lëkundjen tonë tha se do të vinte vetë aty tek ne. Dhe ashtu bëri. Udhëtoi vetë 22 mijë kilometra dhe erdhi në Zelandë. Aty na kallëzoi se nuk e besonte të ishte e vërtetë ajo që kishim lexuar në gazetë, por tha se dhe ai kishte dëgjuar një herë për këto gjëra. Pastaj tregoi edhe një ngjarje tjetër që kishte të bënte me Xhevdetin. Siç tha Sabaudini, Xhevdeti një herë është penalizuar se kishte dashur të vriste Reganin, atë presidentin e Amerikës i paguar nga Kadafi i Libisë. Se si kishte qenë kjo punë ai nuk dha shumë hollësira, por tha se kishte folë vetë me Xhevdetin dhe e njihte mirë atë. Sidoqoftë, Sabaudini e vlerësoi jo pak atë që i thamë ne. Mbasi iku Sabaudini, ne caktuam ditën dhe u nisëm për në Itali. Bashkë me Fadil Kacelin, mbërritëm në Romë me datën 16 gusht 1982. Pastaj shkuam në bazë në “Tore del orso”, dhe filluam të mendojmë për atë që do të bënim në Shqipëri. Misioni donte përgatitje fizike. Ne të tre ishim disi të moshuar e të shëndoshë dhe e kishim disi vështirë. Ndërsa Xhevdeti ishte shume i fortë dhe vraponte gjithë ditën. Sabaudini mbante kontakt të rregullt me Peter Pavicin çdo mëngjes në ora 8. I telefononte në Beograd. Ai i përgjigjej nga telefoni i një dyqani që gatiste sahatna. Sahatçi kishte të atin. Sabaudinit i tha Peter Paviçi se do të niseshim pas dy javësh, por nuk na caktoi ndonjë ditë konkrete. Ato ditë provonim barkën që kishim marrë, provonim motorin e saj nëse ishte në rregull. Mbaj mend se kishim marrë kur ishim në Singapor një palë dylbi që vështronin në distancën 20 kilometra dhe dy radio marrëse...
*
Halit Bajrami: Unë oficeri i Sigurimit, në bandën që do vriste Enverin*

Rrëfimi në sallën e gjyqit të Kadri Hazbiut bëhet interesant kur vjen për të dëshmuar një nga të mbijetuarit e bandës së Xhevdet Mustafës që ka ardhur për të vrarë Enver Hoxhën në vitin '82. Ai me gojën e tij tregon metamorfozën që ka përjetuar në këtë mision misterioz: Eshtë përplasur me Mehmet Shehun në vitin '50 dhe është arratisur. Ka emigruar në Zelandën e Re dhe ka pranuar më vonë të bashkëpunojë me Sigurimin e Shtetit. Në vjeshtën e vitit '82 është rikthyer në Shqipëri me një bandë terroriste. Shpëton rastësisht gjatë asgjësimit të saj dhe pranon të rrëfejë si është gjendur në grupin Xhevdet Mustafës. Rrëfimi i Halit Bajramit e fut në rrjedhë tjetër procesin e bujshëm ndaj Kadri Hazbiut. Fillimisht shpjegon si mori vendimin për t'u arratisur teksa Mehmet Shehu e kishte transferuar nga shef Sigurimi të Divizionit të Korçës në kartotekën e ministrisë. Pastaj ndalon gjatë në peripecitë e viteve të emigrimit në Zelandën e Re, flet për njohjet e reja me shqiptarët e arratisur, për mënyrën se si vendosi kontakte me Sigurimin e Shtetit dhe si mbërriti për herë të parë në Shqipëri, i thirrur nga Kadri Hazbiu, i cili në kompensim të ndëshkimit për arratisjen e dikurshme i kërkoi të shërbente për Zbulimin e Jashtëm. Një kapitull më vete zë në tregimin e tij njohja me personazhin misterioz Xhevdet Mustafa dhe urinë e jashtëzakonshme të tij për të vrarë me çdo kusht Enver Hoxhën. Gjithsesi, para rrëfimit të Halit Bajramit, trupi gjykues ka dëgjuar vijimin e dëshmisë së Nesti Kerenxhit, ish-funksionarit të lartë të Sigurimit për torturat dhe vrasjet pa gjyq që ka bërë struktura e Zbulimit të Ushtrisë në kohën e Koxi Xoxes. Po ashtu ish-bashkëpunëtori i dikurshëm i Kadri Hazbiut për herë të parë në këtë proces zbardh misteret e Stavri Xharës, njeriut që zbatoi strategjinë e largimit të oficerëve të luftës nga radhët e ushtrisë.

_Panorama
16/01/2008_

----------


## jessi89

Per cfare vitesh behet fjale?

I vellai i te aratisurit Sabaudin Haznedari,Nevzat,ne ministrine e brendeshme ka qene ne grupin qe po te te piketonte te pushkatonte.Mbas lufte ka bere kerdine.Ca e  cuditshem qe vellai i aratis dhe ky me post.Lojra 10 fishe jane lujt..

----------


## Renea88

Xhevdet Mustafa-e verteta dhe perrallat mbi grupin diversant 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

duke lexuar kujtimet e atyre qe u perballen me grupin e XHEVDET MUSTAFES DHE SHOKEVE TE TIJ NE 192 te bien ne sy disa kontradikta...ndonese ate vit isha vetem 16 vjecar perjetuam te gjithe ardhjen e Grupit diversant, shpartallimin e tij si dhe pame te dokumentuara ne muzeun e MPBse pjese nga veshjet dhe armet e tij, si dhe nje fotografi te xhevdetit te vrare, ku dukej vec fytyra e gjakosur dhe nje pjese e shpatullave.....:
kush ishin antaret e Grupit:

Sabaudin Haznedari- ish partizan, kuader ushtrie i arratisur kthehet ne shqiperi ne moshen 51 vjecare, vritet ne Rrogozhine

Halit Bajrami, - dhe ky ish partizan, kuader i sigurimit te ushtrise , dorezohet ne rrogozhine dhe pisi deshmon pro pushtetit ne gjygjin kunder kadri hazbiut kthehet ne Zelanden e re.

Xhevdet Mustafa, i ikur nga Durresi, jetonte ne Amerike, 42 vjecar, duke ju referuar kujtimeve te atyre qe e njihnin merrej ne Amerike me aktivitete ilegale perfshi trafikun e Kokaines per te cilin ishte ne gjyq te hapur ne USA

duke perndjekur ngjarjen te lindin disa pyetje:

pse qellon grupi mbi cdo person qe i perballet ne rruge pa asnje lloj paralajmerimi?
Si ish ushtatrake te pergatitur Haznedari dhe Bajrami e dinin qe cdo perplasje e tille me arme do te linte gjurme qe conin ne zbulimin e Grupit.
Nderkohe qe pylli i divjakes me dendesine e tij te jepte mundesi te fshiheshe e ti shmangeshe syrit te cdo kalimtari apo polici.

Pse vendosin te marrin trenin ne Rrogozhine kur ne tren ka me dhjetra njerez qe mund ti dallojne e zbulojne.
Rrembimi i nje kamjoni apo makine do ishte shume me i thjeshte dhe zhdukja e nje shoferi perbente me pak veshtiresi zbulimi sesa te vraret e shumte qe grupi dukej sikur i linte prapa qellimisht.

Pse u nda Haznedari nga Mustafa dhe sejcili kerkoi te mbrohej thjesht duke zene nje pozicion luftimi diku apo duke ikur? Grupet e stervitura i lene vetes gjithmone nje rruge kthimi hapur neqoftese plani prishet dhe dalin veshtiresi te reja.

Si ka mundesi qe Haznedari si ish unshtarak kuadro i zbulimit futet ne Bunker pa rrugedalje dhe vritet pas disa minutash nga forcat vullnetare?
Pse nuk i bashkangjitet Mustafes.

Pse Mustafa devijon drejtimin pasi merr makinen peng dhe futet ne shtepine me te vecuar te fshatit nga ku dalja nuk do te ishte kurre me e mundshme? Pse nuk vazhdon rrugen me ate makine ne drejtim te Tiranes per te permbushur misionin apo te kthehet prapa qe te ndihmoje haznedarin e rrethuar e te largohen?
a i kishte mbushur hundet me Kokaine dhe nuk dinte c bente kur erdhi ne shqiperi?


Duke lexuar kujtimet e atyre qe takuan Xhevdet Mustafen flitet se ai kishte veshur nje bluze te zeze vpambuku verore ne momentin kur u vra dhe kjo deshmohet nga dy - tre vete. Ndersa ne Muzeun e MPBse ishe vene bluza e cXhevdetit te vrare dhe kjo ishte e mbaj mend si tani ne NGJYREN GRI te hapur!!, e coptuar nga plumbat dhe kjo ishte dhe ne fotogragine e te vrarit me koke te coptuar nga plumbi e gjak qe i kishin bashkangjitur pashaportes se tij.

Duke lexuar kujtimet e drejtorit te policanit qe flet per armen e xhevdetit flitet per automatikun e markes angleze Brenn qe xhevdeti e kish me vete i riprodhuar me emrin automatiku i xhevdetit.....nderkohe qe automatiku i tipit mitroloz i lehte dore me dy kembeza Brenn eshte i madh, automatiku i Xhevdetit qe ishte vene me pas ne muzeum ishte i kromuar i njejte me automatikun qe perdor skuadra ne filmin serial amerikan A-Team, prodhim Belg!



Kush ishte me te vertete Xhevdet mustafa

ishin halit bajrami dhe sabaudin haznedari vertet apo u perdoren keto dy emra nga dikush tjeter........ku shkuan eshtrat e tyre dhe a jane gjetur? 

Pse nuk u veshen me rrobat e policeve te vrare? 

Ne kujtimet e Hetuesit Dilaver Bengasi zotit Bengasi nuk i kujtohet se ku jane varrosur Haznedari e Mustafa , ai shprehet : diku ne linze sespe nuk mban mend vendin. E cuditshme qe kryetari i hetimeve nuk e mban mend varrin e tyre ne nje kohe qe ardhja e Grupit ishte dhe ngelet sensacion i viteve 80.........nderkohe ai mban mend me perpikmeri ne rrefimet e tij se kush hyri ne korrik 90 ne ambasade e ne cfare ore....e cuditshme.!!!!


Nga ana tjeter djali qe hipi ne tavanin e ndertese ku u vra Mustafa thote qe ai vrau veten me pistolete ne fyt poshte mjekres, bengasi thote nga plaga e hapur ne temth!

----------


## Albo

*Ju tregoj vëllain tim, Xhevdet Mustafa*

Rrëfimi i Gani Mustafës, njëri prej vëllezërve të të riut durrsak që hyri në histori në shtator 1982-in

Xhevdet Mustafa ishte njëri prej atyre të rinjve që nuk duronte dot mënyrën e jetesës dhe regjimin në Shqipëri.

Historia e tij është pak a shumë e njëjtë me ato të qindra shqiptarëve të tjerë që u arratisën nga Shqipëria e izoluar gjatë regjimit komunist, por ai u rikthye për të mbetur në vendlindje, atë të diel shtatori të vitit 1982-it, kur ai dhe shokët e tij të bandës mbetën të vrarë për përpjekje me forcat shqiptare të sigurisë.

Gani Mustafa, njëri prej vëllezërve të të mirënjohurit Xhevdet Mustafa, në një rrëfim për emisionin "Histori pa zhurmues", tregon se kush ishte vëllai i tij, si e përgatiti arratisjen për të mos dëmtuar familjarët dhe si arriti të bëhej milioner në Nju Jork.

Z. Mustafa, cila është historia e familjes suaj?

Unë jam një qytetar nga Durrësi dhe rrjedh nga një familje tregtare e mesme. Jemi tetë fëmijë, gjashtë çuna e dy vajza, nga baba me prejardhje nga Kavaja, nga nëna me prejardhje nga Shijaku. Me sa kam dëgjuar nga prindërit e mi, prindërit e tyre kanë qenë patriotë. Kjo është pak a shumë historia.
Regjimi komunist na i mori të gjitha pronat, normalisht, pakënaqësia ishte prezent.


Pra, ju sekuestruan pronat dhe kjo krijoi premisë dhe ndaj familja juaj kishte pakënaqësi për sistemin?


Patjetër. Nëna ka qenë shtëpiake, ndërsa babai punëtor. Vëllezërit filluan punë shumë shpejt, shumë të rinj, Petriti, Samiu e Shefqeti, Xhevdeti ishte i katërti dhe më i vogli. Pasi mbaroi shkollën shtatëvjeçare aq ishte mundësia, edhe ai filloi punë. Ka punuar si shofer në port. Aty si një pjesë e rinisë durrsake u mor me kontrabandë, ashtu si dhe një pjesë e shoferëve. Ishte nevoja për të jetuar.


Ç'lloj kontrabande bënte Xhevdeti?


Kontrabanda ishte e thjeshtë fare, me ndonjë orë, me ndonjë shami, me ndonjë paketë cigare, nuk ishte kushedi se çfarë. Fitohej pesë lekë, se blihej më lirë dhe shitej më shtrenjtë. Xhevdeti ishte tip shumë inteligjent, dinte disa gjuhë. Çfarë marinarësh vinin atëherë në Durrës, polakë, rus, gjermanë, merrej vesh me to shumë mirë.


Erdhi një kohë që si shumë të tjerë ai e pagoi atë punë që bëri, e arrestuan dhe u dënua 3 vjet burg. Ka qenë viti 1960-'61. Kur doli nga burgu, ka qenë 28-29 nëntori i vitit 1962, ka qenë falja. Ndenji shumë pak, sepse në mars 1963 u arratis, bashkë me një shok, komshi, Sekret Mezini. Momenti i arratisjes ndoshta ishte pak i përgatitur nga ana e Xhevdetit. Mbeti enigmë në atë kohë se si nuk vepruan me familjen.


Xhevdeti ishte shumë i zgjuar dhe e përgatiti, ndoshta që të na lehtësonte ne, ose të mos na preknin fare. Një javë apo dhjetë ditë para se të ikte, i thotë babës se do të shkonte në Shkodër, te një shok që e kishte pasur në burg.

Mirë, i thotë babai, por na njofto kur të ikësh. Vjen një ditë nga puna, vishet dhe del. Nuk i thotë gjë askujt. Nuk erdhi në darkë në shtëpi. Prindërit u bënë merak. Nuk erdhi as të nesërmen. Atëherë u shqetësuam se diçka kishte ndodhur. I thotë babai, njërit prej vëllezërve: "Shko e pyet se mos e kanë arrestuar prapë!". Ishte trim Xhevdeti, nuk i bënte syri dritë.


Ishte shumë i urtë, nuk ngiste njeri, por nga ana tjetër nuk duronte fare ta prekte njeri. Vëllai shkoi te Dega e Brendshme dhe u thotë: "Ka ikur vëllai nga shtëpia dhe ka dy ditë që nuk ka ardhur. Nëse është këtu na thoni". Ai oficeri përgjigjet shumë keq dhe i thotë: "Ne nuk pajtojmë njerëzit, shkoni pajtohuni në gjykatë, nëse jeni zënë me vëllezërit".


Vëllai mbeti i habitur. Me thënë të drejtën asnjëri nuk e kuptoi se do të ndodhte diçka. Kjo ishte përgatitja që bënte ai vetë për të lehtësuar familjen, për të mos na ndodhur gjë dhe faktikisht me ne nuk ndodhi gjë, pas arratisjes së Xhevdetit. Kaluan dhjetë ditë dhe... plasi.


Nga u arratisën?

Nga veriu ka dalë, bashkë me shokun e tij, komshiun, Sekret Mezinin. Fillimisht shkuan në Jugosllavi. Nëna e shkretë qante natë ditë se mendonte se e kanë vrarë, sepse dilnin shumë fjalë se ishte arratisur çuni i filanit, po shumë njerëz kishin humbur, nuk ishin përmendur më.


Pas një viti e gjysmë a dy vitesh na vjen një letër nga Jugosllavia. Kishte nja 6 muaj që sorollatej në dyert e Sigurimit. Mezi u lexua letra kur erdhi në shtëpi, sepse ata i hapnin dhe i lexonin vetë, dihej ajo punë.


Thoshte se ishte në Jugosllavi, se ishte mirë në një kamp, por asgjë tjetër. U gëzuam të paktën që ishte gjallë. Pas shumë kohësh iku nga kampi, për në Itali dhe pastaj në Amerikë.

Aty besoj nisi jetën normale, duke u vendosur në Nju Jork..

Po, u vendos në Nju Jork, ka punuar jashtë mase, sipas njerëzve që unë kam takuar më pas. Kishte një servis makinash. Aty punoi fillimisht. Familjar shumë i rregullt.


U martua?


Po, u martua me një vajzë shqiptare, edhe ato të arratisur. Lindën dy çuna dhe një vajzë.

Shoh në foto familjare se ka një simbol të Shqipërisë. Çfarë është?

Po, edhe fëmijët, po edhe Xhevdeti kanë flamurin shqiptar në bluza dhe xhaketë. Sipas atyre që kam takuar, e ka dashur shumë vendin e vet. Këtë verë në lokalin tim që kam te Shkëmbi i Kavajës erdhi një kosovar, që kish jetuar për shumë kohë në SHBA dhe tani në Gjermani.


"Më tha: 'kam ardh me të thënë vetëm dy llafe për vëllain tënd. Shqiptar që të flasë keq për Xhevdet Mustafën në Nju Jork nuk ka dhe emigrant që ta ketë dashur atdheun sa e ka dashur Xhevdet Mustafa nuk ka.


Ka ardhur shpesh në Jugosllavi, kishte njerëz nga ana e nuses në Ulqin dhe herë pas here dilte nga pjesa ku shihej Shqipëria në Ulqin dhe qante si fëmijë. Mendonte për njerëzit e vet, familjarët e vet, vëllezërit dhe motrat, popullin. Xhevdeti e ka ditur shumë mirë se si jetohej këtu, sepse ishte 21 vjeç kur iku.


Në fund të fundit ishte kundërshtar i regjimit, sepse kishte vuajtur. Në kuptimin ndoshta jo të gjerë, ai kishte edhe interesa politike, por ishte i interesuar që regjimi komunist të binte në Shqipëri, apo jo? Mbanit lidhje me të?


Nëpërmjet letrave, nëpërmjet telefonatave të rralla, ose më mirë me thënë i fundit që ka fol me të në telefon kam qenë unë. Ka qenë fundi i vitit 1980.


Kuptohet që fletëthirrjet e telefonatave ata i sillnin gjysmë ore apo 10 minuta përpara që të mos kishe mundësi të shkoje. Fatmirësisht erdhi nja 1-2 orë përpara fletëthirrja për telefonatën. Ashtu siç isha sëmurë, më thanë ke telefonatë.


Shikoj se ishte Xhevdeti. U vesha dhe shkova te Posta. Kuptohet që ishin përgatitur gjërat te posta. Fatmirësisht ajo zonja që ishte aty më bëri me shenjë që të kisha kujdes, sepse ajo ishte gocë lagjeje. Xhevdeti interesohej për vëllezërit, motrat, për pleqtë.


Mirë ishim të gjithë. Keni qenë në punë jo të mira, por profesionistë kemi qenë të gjithë. Është e habitshme, sepse asnjëherë nuk shfaqi ndonjë shenjë të keqe në muhabet, apo nëpër letra. Absolutisht asgjë.


E ndihmonte familjen?


Rrallë, ndoshta edhe shpesh. Këtë e kam mësuar më vonë, se ishte munduar shumë që të çonte jashtë mase lekë, por i ktheheshin mbrapsht. Shiko çfarë bënte. Ka qenë edhe besimtar. Të gjitha çeqet që çonte, 100 a 200 dollarë që çonte, e që i ktheheshin mbrapsht nuk i fuste në shtëpi më. I çonte në xhami, në Nju Jork, për fukarenjtë.


Krijoi një mirëqenie, apo jo?


Për të sqaruar edhe shumë njerëz që flasin, që thonë se Xhevdeti është marrë me trafiqe e gjëra të tjera. Xhevdeti është bërë milioner shumë shpejt. Do të të tregoj një aspekt. Kishte një klient që rregullonte makinën aty, një burrë shumë i vjetër që nuk kishte familje dhe punonte në kadastrën e qytetit të Nju Jorkut.


Një ditë prej ditësh çon makinën dhe shkon e i thotë: "Xhevdet në filan vend është një tokë, do ta blesh?". Xhevdeti fillon të qeshë: - "Ku jam unë në gjendje të blej tokë!". - "Ti do të marrësh kredi dhe do ta blesh tokën", - i thotë plaku. Ia mbushi mendjen. Ajo pjesë toke kishte bërë 200 a 300 mijë dollarë.


Mori kredi në bankë, e bleu. "Shumë shpejt - i thotë plaku - këtu do të bëhet një rrugë dhe t'i do të përfitosh aq shumë sa nuk ta pret mendja". Dhe vërtetë ndodhi një gjë e tillë. Pas 6 muajsh bëhet një rrugë që përfshin gjithë tokën e Xhevdetit. Dhe Xhevdeti e shiti 1 milion dollarë. Lau kredinë e bankës dhe mori paratë.


Nga i keni këto informacione?


Nga familja e tij, nga njerëzit e shtëpisë.

(Në numrin e ardhshëm do të lexoni për ditën e shtatorit 1982 kur Xhevdet Mustafa kishte hyrë në Shqipëri. Mbledhja e familjarëve në Degën e Brendshme dhe si e mësuan lajmin).

Shekulli

----------

